# Sticky  Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF ll



## Blaylock-cl

This will be very similatr to the original: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/194953-closed-new-pipe-tobacco-maw-pif.html

Here's how it works:

*Rules:*

1) A member posts a "Wish" for some Pipe tobaccos that he'd like to try.

2) Another member responds if they can "Grant the Wish" to send some of the tobaccos listed.

3) The member that fulfills the Wish, then posts their "Want to Try" list and and so on.

4.) The new "Wish Maker" must post their wish within 7 days, or another I'll call for a new "Wish Maker".

*Additional info:*

-"Wish Maker" sends "Wish Grantor" a pm with their address.
-Grantor posts when package is sent. Tobaccos must be shipped within 7 days. (If you can't meet that deadline, don't participate until you can meet that deadline.)
-Wish Maker posts when tobaccos are received. Trader Feeback is given.
-Grantor does not need to send all the tobaccos wished for...just a few.
-Feel free to send some other tobaccos that were not on the original list.
-Send enough tobacco of each for a few bowls to try (3-5). The idea here is to sample some pipe tobacco you have not had the opportunity to try. 
-If the wish sits for too long, please expand the selection to keep this moving.
-You may enter into this as often as you'd like.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

We'll start this off with any member who has just started smoking pipes within the last 3 months and who has not made a wish in the previous Pipe Tobacco MAW/PIF.

Someone start it off and make your wish...


----------



## Zfog

Very cool, thanks for restarting this Dave. I was hoping this would start back up! ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman

C'mon newbies!


----------



## Zfog

Step on up folks! You won't get many chances at a free wish!


(I still vote for this to be moved into the regular forum where there is the most activity)
(If that is the case, sorry to the mods for creating more work.)


----------



## owaindav

Zfog said:


> Step on up folks! You won't get many chances at a free wish!
> 
> (I still vote for this to be moved into the regular forum where there is the most activity)
> (If that is the case, sorry to the mods for creating more work.)


You know Zach, you haven't been smoking a pipe all that long.....


----------



## Zfog

I think I'm going on 3 weeks now. I just figured I would give someone else the chance first. Lets see if we get any takers......if not.....


----------



## astripp

Take it, you know you want to!


----------



## Rock31

Wah wah wah, Zach shut up and take it. Quit your crying bro <3

Someone start this off


----------



## Zfog

Rock31 said:


> Wah wah wah, Zach shut up and take it. Quit your crying bro <3
> 
> Someone start this off


Do it Ray, we are both pretty new! Whats your wish brother?


----------



## Rock31

Ok I will start this off unless anyone objects:

SG 1792
Tambo
Kingfisher
Hamburger Veermaster
Anni Kake
GLP Quiet Nights
University Flake
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Esoterica And So to Bed
St. James Flake
Peterson De Luxe mixture
SG Full Virginia Flake

Let me know if I need to expand 

Thanks!


----------



## Rock31

Rock31 said:


> Ok I will start this off unless anyone objects:
> 
> SG 1792
> Tambo
> Kingfisher
> Hamburger Veermaster
> Anni Kake
> GLP Quiet Nights
> University Flake
> Dunhill Royal Yacht
> Esoterica And So to Bed
> St. James Flake
> Peterson De Luxe mixture
> SG Full Virginia Flake
> 
> Let me know if I need to expand
> 
> Thanks!


BuMp!

Pretty much open to anything right now as I am a new pipe smoker, feel free to get this MaW thread rolling layball:


----------



## owaindav

Look, one of you other guys needs to come get this one. I'll do it if I have to but I really want someone else to have a chance to MAW.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I can hit 4 of those, maybe 5 if I step out and buy a tin.

Shoot me your addy in a PM!


----------



## Rock31

PM sent 

Thanks Bryan!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Bombs away!!!


----------



## Rock31

Ruh roh!

Thanks Bryan! Now let's see your wish.


----------



## Amlique

Wish away, Ray.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I'm not sure, but I believe protocol requires my end to land before I post my wish list.

This will give me some time to think, as now that I'm involved I'm not sure of what I'd like to try. I was too busy helping out...


----------



## Amlique

You make your wish when you send the granted wish and post DC#.


----------



## Rock31

Contrabass Bry said:


> I'm not sure, but I believe protocol requires my end to land before I post my wish list.
> 
> This will give me some time to think, as now that I'm involved I'm not sure of what I'd like to try. I was too busy helping out...


Take your time, but as soon as you ship you can wish away :beerchug:


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I just leave this here...

Reiner's LGF/#71
Solani ABF
Mick McQuaid Plug
Sam Gawith 1792/Cob Plug
G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake
G&H Dark Flake U/S
G&H Revor Plug
Rich's Craven's Claw
G.L. Pease Fillmore
Wessex Campaign Dark Flake


----------



## Blaylock-cl

You don't need to wait on your wish. I stated up to '7 days', but the sooner the better, so we can keep this going. Also, post a DC# when you ship. It's all in the 1st post.



Contrabass Bry said:


> I just leave this here...
> 
> Reiner's LGF/#71
> Solani ABF
> Mick McQuaid Plug
> Sam Gawith 1792/Cob Plug
> G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake
> G&H Dark Flake U/S
> G&H Revor Plug
> Rich's Craven's Claw
> G.L. Pease Fillmore
> Wessex Campaign Dark Flake


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Gotcha! Sorry, I put the DC# in a PM to the Wishee.


----------



## Rock31

Received my MaW today:

Anni Kake
Tambo
Royal Yacht
GL Pease Meridian
And an unlabeled baggie with some great smelling baccy!

Thanks Bryan 

And BUMP for Bryan's wish!


----------



## Zfog

Rock31 said:


> Received my MaW today:
> 
> Anni Kake
> Tambo
> Royal Yacht
> GL Pease Meridian
> And an unlabeled baggie with some great smelling baccy!
> 
> Thanks Bryan
> 
> And BUMP for Bryan's wish!


No pics Ray? jk enjoy the baccy!


----------



## Zfog

Contrabass Bry said:


> I just leave this here...
> 
> Reiner's LGF/#71
> Solani ABF
> Mick McQuaid Plug
> Sam Gawith 1792/Cob Plug
> G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake
> G&H Dark Flake U/S
> G&H Revor Plug
> Rich's Craven's Claw
> G.L. Pease Fillmore
> Wessex Campaign Dark Flake


Bump for the current wish, who is gonna help Bryan out?!?!


----------



## owaindav

Zfog said:


> Bump for the current wish, who is gonna help Bryan out?!?!


Bryan's got me stumped on this one. I think I have one, Filmore. And I might be out of that one.

Not out, but I don't have much left.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Thanks fellers! I guess it's time to expand my list since either nobody's holdin' or they aren't gonna part with it...

Reiner's LGF/#71
Solani ABF
Mick McQuaid Plug
Sam Gawith 1792/Cob Plug
G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake
G&H Dark Flake U/S
G&H Revor Plug
Rich's Craven's Claw
G.L. Pease Fillmore
Wessex Campaign Dark Flake
G&H Rum Flake
C&D Sunday Picnic
Dunhill Durbar (thought I'd cast that line...)
(Dan Tobacco) Tordenskjold Virginia Slices
Erinmore Flake
Hamborger Veermaster
Balkan Sasieni

Thanks for looking...


----------



## Blaylock-cl

I've decided to move this thread into the General Pipe Forum.

For our newer members, please check the first post for instructions. Also, this is a way to build up your Trader Feedback.

Who's got this?:



Contrabass Bry said:


> Thanks fellers! I guess it's time to expand my list since either nobody's holdin' or they aren't gonna part with it...
> 
> Reiner's LGF/#71
> Solani ABF
> Mick McQuaid Plug
> Sam Gawith 1792/Cob Plug
> G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake
> G&H Dark Flake U/S
> G&H Revor Plug
> Rich's Craven's Claw
> G.L. Pease Fillmore
> Wessex Campaign Dark Flake
> G&H Rum Flake
> C&D Sunday Picnic
> Dunhill Durbar (thought I'd cast that line...)
> (Dan Tobacco) Tordenskjold Virginia Slices
> Erinmore Flake
> Hamborger Veermaster
> Balkan Sasieni
> 
> Thanks for looking...


----------



## Rock31

Good idea Dave! And buuuuuuump for Bryan!


----------



## User Name

I, uh, only have 3 of those.


----------



## laloin

thanks for starting this up Blaylock, and welcome back to the living heheh
I don't have any of what Contrabass is wishing for huhuhuh
troy


----------



## Blue_2

Contrabass Bry said:


> Thanks fellers! I guess it's time to expand my list since either nobody's holdin' or they aren't gonna part with it...
> 
> Reiner's LGF/#71
> Solani ABF
> Mick McQuaid Plug
> Sam Gawith 1792/Cob Plug
> G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake
> G&H Dark Flake U/S
> G&H Revor Plug
> Rich's Craven's Claw
> G.L. Pease Fillmore
> Wessex Campaign Dark Flake
> G&H Rum Flake
> C&D Sunday Picnic
> Dunhill Durbar (thought I'd cast that line...)
> (Dan Tobacco) Tordenskjold Virginia Slices
> Erinmore Flake
> Hamborger Veermaster
> Balkan Sasieni
> 
> Thanks for looking...


I've got five of those. PM me your info.

Solani ABF
G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake
G.L. Pease Fillmore
Hamborger Veermaster
Balkan Sasieni


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Dave,

Really appreciate this getting moved to an area with some more exposure...



PM sent! Thanks for keeping this thread rolling, Dan!


----------



## Stonedog

I'm a bit cornfused. How does one enter into this process? As a noob I must have something from another noob's wish list and contact them via PM? Protocol demands a post here to say I'm willing to send over what I have? I've read and re-read the first post but I dont't get it (I think I'm especially dim this morning...).


----------



## Amlique

Stonedog said:


> I'm a bit cornfused. How does one enter into this process? As a noob I must have something from another noob's wish list and contact them via PM? Protocol demands a post here to say I'm willing to send over what I have? I've read and re-read the first post but I dont't get it (I think I'm especially dim this morning...).


Someone (person A) fulfills a wish from the person before them.
Person A ships the granted wish.
Person A posts the delivery conformation number.
Person A then makes their own wish.
Someone else then fulfills person A's wish if they have one or more of the wished for items, and the process continues.


----------



## Blue_2

PM received, baccy packaged, Post Office tomorrow!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Oh boy! Can't wait...

Time to make a wish, Dan!


----------



## Zfog

Lets see that wish!


----------



## Blue_2

Zfog said:


> Lets see that wish!


Funny you should ask. However, we have some business to attend to first. Bryan's DC# 0310 3200 0000 4555 7562

OK, I've decided to gift my wish to someone who passed earlier in this thread. I'll most definitely get in again later.

Here's your second chance at it Zach (Zfog), Make a Wish!


----------



## Zfog

Blue_2 said:


> Funny you should ask. However, we have some business to attend to first. Bryan's DC# 0310 3200 0000 4555 7562
> 
> OK, I've decided to gift my wish to someone who passed earlier in this thread. I'll most definitely get in again later.
> 
> Here's your second chance at it Zach (Zfog), Make a Wish!


Holy crap, I did not see this coming! lol
Thanks alot brother, I will post up a wish shortly!


----------



## Zfog

Ok here goes nothing. If this doesn't get picked up I will add some easier stuff to the list. 
Thanks again for passing me this wish!

Grousemoor Plug
Stonehaven
SG Best Brown Flake
SG Firedance Flake
SG Black XX
GH Dark Unscented
GH Brown Bogie
GLP Maltese Falcon
Peterson Irish Oak
Escudo

I would love to try these or really any that you think I may like that aren't in my cellar. Thanks guys!


----------



## Blue_2

You're very welcome and nice wish list! 

I'll let some others play and I'll jump back in later on.


----------



## Zfog

Zfog said:


> Ok here goes nothing. If this doesn't get picked up I will add some easier stuff to the list.
> Thanks again for passing me this wish!
> 
> Grousemoor Plug
> Stonehaven
> SG Best Brown Flake
> SG Firedance Flake
> SG Black XX
> GH Dark Unscented
> GH Brown Bogie
> GLP Maltese Falcon
> Peterson Irish Oak
> Escudo
> 
> *I would love to try these or really any that you think I may like that aren't in my cellar*. Thanks guys!


Thanks again Dan!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Got Dan's end the other day. Very generously sized samples!

I've already had the pleasure of trying them all and have to say that I'm quite impressed with the quality of these tobaccos. Definately going to be some new tobaccos added to my next order.

Was particularly impressed with the Bob's Chocolate flake, Fillmore and Hamborger Veermaster.

BCF was very nice VA with the hint of Lakeland perfume. Latakia was tastfully applied and burn quality was excellent.

I need to wrap my head around Fillmore. I'd swear I smell latakia burning! Very interesting flavor combination and the perfect balance of VA to Perique.

HV was the sleeper hit. I guess it shouldn't be since I love Tordenskjold Virginia slices! Very tasty indeed!

Balkan Sasieni was a VERY nice light balkan. Better for me than Nightcap since the perique in that blend is rather strident.

Thanks again.

Now let's get Zack sorted, pronto!


----------



## Blue_2

Anytime Bro, I'm glad to hear they got there safe!

Natedogg turned me on to HV recently. That sample was fresh out a new tin but smoked just fine for me as well. (If it reminds you of Tordenskjold VA slices then I'm going to have to get some of that!). The Fillmore was another freshly popped tin, dated 6/2010. It was the oldest one of the three I had on hand. This stuff ages great also!

Everything else had eight months to a year of rest in a Mason jar. Not exactly well aged, but well rested. :lol:

The current Wish List!


Zfog said:


> Grousemoor Plug
> Stonehaven
> SG Best Brown Flake
> SG Firedance Flake
> SG Black XX
> GH Dark Unscented
> GH Brown Bogie
> GLP Maltese Falcon
> Peterson Irish Oak
> Escudo
> 
> I would love to try these or really *any that you think I may like that aren't in my cellar!*


EDIT: Just occurred to me...what's in your cellar Zach?


----------



## Zfog

Zfog said:


> Ok here goes nothing. If this doesn't get picked up I will add some easier stuff to the list.
> Thanks again for passing me this wish!
> 
> Grousemoor Plug
> Stonehaven
> SG Best Brown Flake
> SG Firedance Flake
> SG Black XX
> GH Dark Unscented
> GH Brown Bogie
> GLP Maltese Falcon
> Peterson Irish Oak
> Escudo
> 
> I would love to try these or really any that you think I may like that aren't in my cellar. Thanks guys!


 Or anything you enjoy!:smoke:


----------



## owaindav

I can pop a couple tins and get 3 of them. FDF, XX and Escudo (I think I still have a tin of Escudo)

Anyone else want the opportunity though?


----------



## Zfog

I hate to have you pop tins that are in your cellar Dave. You are to kind Dave.

My cellar Zfog's Online Tobacco Cellar


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Blue_2 said:


> Natedogg turned me on to HV recently. That sample was fresh out a new tin but smoked just fine for me as well. (If it reminds you of Tordenskjold VA slices then I'm going to have to get some of that!).


I think that HV would be a good sub for FVF. The Virginia Slices are not quite as deep or dark in flavor, but I get an apricot tin note and while the mouthfeel isn't as full, the flavor is rich. It's just that Dan's treatment of viriginias is pretty distinct. Not unlike Stokkebye. They just have this similar "something" that runs though their products and makes it immediately recognizable.



> The Fillmore was another freshly popped tin, dated 6/2010. It was the oldest one of the three I had on hand. This stuff ages great also!


Interesting that he HV and Filmore were fairly fresh. I would have thought otherwise from the pouch aroma. I definitely going to be putting a few tins of each away for a few years.



> Everything else had eight months to a year of rest in a Mason jar. Not exactly well aged, but well rested. :lol:


I'm becoming more and more impressed with all G&H products. Thanks for the BCF. Top notch stuff!

Back on topic: Maybe this calls for expanding the list so we can keep this great thread ALIVE?


----------



## Zfog

In order to keep this going, anyone can send me anything they like to smoke! Just no newports!
I will pass this wish on tomorrow if no one bites.


----------



## Zfog

Allrighty, in order to keep this moving I am going to pass my wish to Sarge! He has been most generous during my cigar/pipe smoking transition!

Lets see that wish!


----------



## Zfog

I talked with Sarge and he is apparently comfortable with his pipe weed situation, so this is going to Dirletra!


----------



## Mante

Damn! We dont have the holdings or access that you guys have otherwise we'd be on this in a wink! :nod:


----------



## Rock31

CMON let's get this thread going!!


----------



## Mante

Rock31 said:


> CMON let's get this thread going!!


I fear it has been degraded somewhat by your avatar. LMAO. :tease:


----------



## dirletra

Zfog said:


> I talked with Sarge and he is apparently comfortable with his pipe weed situation, so this is going to Dirletra!


Oh man! Thank you Zach. This was unexpected, well since I have yet to smoke a pipe I have no specific wishes. I can tell you though that I love cigars, so most likely I wouldn't care for any of the aromatics. Uuum yea... Thanks for lookin out man!!:nod: this forum and it's members never stop amazing me. Thank you all!


----------



## Blue_2

There we go, an easy one!


----------



## dirletra

Thank you sir!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Blue_2

dirletra said:


> Thank you sir!! Can't wait!!


I'm going to give someone else a chance at this first. It's a golden opportunity to get a wish!


----------



## dirletra

Gotcha!


----------



## commonsenseman

Ok, so who's wish is it now?


----------



## Blue_2

This is the current wish!



dirletra said:


> Oh man! Thank you Zach. This was unexpected, well since I have yet to smoke a pipe I have no specific wishes. I can tell you though that I love cigars, so most likely I wouldn't care for any of the aromatics. Uuum yea... Thanks for lookin out man!!:nod: this forum and it's members never stop amazing me. Thank you all!


----------



## Blue_2

Zfog said:


> anyone can send me anything they like to smoke!


Well..............this is Puff after all. No Newports in the box, maybe some Swisher Sweets though. :lol:

0310 3200 0000 4556 3198


----------



## Zfog

mqdff22 said:


> :doh: is the current wish for dirletra active or are we waiting on Blue 2 to make a wish?


Dirletra's wish is still open to be taken!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

To the best of my knowledge, here is the current wish:



dirletra said:


> ... This was unexpected, well since I have yet to smoke a pipe I have no specific wishes. I can tell you though that I love cigars, so most likely I wouldn't care for any of the aromatics.


----------



## Natedogg

If dirletra is open to anything, I'll pick it up. PM me your addy. I can send you a few things.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Natedogg said:


> If dirletra is open to anything, I'll pick it up. PM me your addy. I can send you a few things.


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Looks like we're :focus:

Thanks, Nate!!!


----------



## dirletra

Aah very good! Thanks Nate! Pm is sent


----------



## Zfog

Now we're rolling!


----------



## Rock31

Very cool! Nice going Nate.


----------



## Natedogg

Anything for the leaf and the brothers!


----------



## Blue_2

Natedogg said:


> If dirletra is open to anything, I'll pick it up. PM me your addy. I can send you a few things.


Nate with the pickup! :banana::banana:


----------



## Natedogg

The more I keep thinking about this, the more he's gonna wish he never asked! :evil:


----------



## Natedogg

Holy poo, someone just reminded me that I have to post my MAW! DUH!

I stopped trying new tobaccos for a while, but I've had this list built for months. I was going on new tobacco over load (and spending way too much money).

So here it is:

Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
Dunhill Nightcap
Dunhill DeLuxe Navy rolls
C&D Blockade Runner
C&D Opening Night
C&D Sunday Picnic
C&D Crooner
McConnell Folded Flake
McConnell Red Virginia
McConnell Scottish Flake
C&D Burley Flake #1
C&D Burley Flake #2
C&D Burley Flake #3
C&D Burley Flake #4
Esoterica Stonehaven
Esoterica Dunbar
Esoterica Dorchester
G.L. Pease Triple Play
G.L. Pease Fillmore
G.L. Pease Chelsea Morning
G.L. Pease Cumberland
G.L. Pease Laurel Heights
G.L. Pease Montgomery
G.L. Pease Robusto
G.L. Pease Stratford
G.L. Pease Telegraph Hill
G.L. Pease Union Square
Two Friends Redwood
Formers Birds Eye Flake
Solani Aged Burley Flake
Solani Blue Label 369
Solani Virginia Flake 633
Wessex Burley Slice
Wessex Gold Virginia
Wessex Red Virginia
Wessex Gold Brick Virginia Plug
Wessex Brigade Campaign
Wessex Brigade with Perique

I'm not asking for all of them, obviously, but that's just what I have on my list of wishes to try.

BTW, dirletra's package will go out tomorrow.


----------



## Natedogg

Dirletra's package went out a little while ago. Considering he's only an hour away, it wouldn't surprise me if he gets it tomorrow, but no later than Monday.

Enjoy!


----------



## dirletra

Can't wait my man! Thank you!!


----------



## Rock31

Nice to see this moving again..hopefully I can fulfill a wish or two in a few weeks!


----------



## Zfog

Natedogg said:


> Holy poo, someone just reminded me that I have to post my MAW! DUH!
> 
> I stopped trying new tobaccos for a while, but I've had this list built for months. I was going on new tobacco over load (and spending way too much money).
> 
> So here it is:
> 
> Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
> Dunhill Nightcap
> Dunhill DeLuxe Navy rolls
> C&D Blockade Runner
> C&D Opening Night
> C&D Sunday Picnic
> C&D Crooner
> McConnell Folded Flake
> McConnell Red Virginia
> McConnell Scottish Flake
> C&D Burley Flake #1
> C&D Burley Flake #2
> C&D Burley Flake #3
> C&D Burley Flake #4
> Esoterica Stonehaven
> Esoterica Dunbar
> Esoterica Dorchester
> G.L. Pease Triple Play
> G.L. Pease Fillmore
> G.L. Pease Chelsea Morning
> G.L. Pease Cumberland
> G.L. Pease Laurel Heights
> G.L. Pease Montgomery
> G.L. Pease Robusto
> G.L. Pease Stratford
> G.L. Pease Telegraph Hill
> G.L. Pease Union Square
> Two Friends Redwood
> Formers Birds Eye Flake
> Solani Aged Burley Flake
> Solani Blue Label 369
> Solani Virginia Flake 633
> Wessex Burley Slice
> Wessex Gold Virginia
> Wessex Red Virginia
> Wessex Gold Brick Virginia Plug
> Wessex Brigade Campaign
> Wessex Brigade with Perique
> 
> I'm not asking for all of them, obviously, but that's just what I have on my list of wishes to try.
> 
> BTW, dirletra's package will go out tomorrow.


I got this one. My first pipe MAW fullfillment!!! hehe ipe:


----------



## Natedogg

Sweet! PM sent!

Craap, I just sent you some stuff didn't I? Please don't run me over too bad.


----------



## Zfog

I'm gonna pass my wish to Jeff10236!
Lets see that wish Jeff.


----------



## Jeff10236

Zfog said:


> I'm gonna pass my wish to Jeff10236!
> Lets see that wish Jeff.


OK, I don't really do these MAWs so I don't fully know how they work, but don't I need a list of tobaccos you want that I then choose from when deciding what to send? So, what do you want, or are you letting me just choose what I want to send you :mischief:


----------



## Zfog

Jeff10236 said:


> OK, I don't really do these MAWs so I don't fully know how they work, but don't I need a list of tobaccos you want that I then choose from when deciding what to send? So, what do you want, or are you letting me just choose what I want to send you :mischief:


No I granted the wish for you. You just have to list the tobacco you want to try. You get a freebie. :beerchug:


----------



## Jeff10236

Zfog said:


> No I granted the wish for you. You just have to list the tobacco you want to try. You get a freebie. :beerchug:


I was afraid you might have meant something like that. I'm not deserving, but there are a few things I'd love to try so I'll accept. Thank you for the pass.

I've recently been getting into perique after smoking St. James Flake, so my list is perique heavy. I would love to try from any of the following:

-Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
-Escudo
-G&H Black Irish X
-Esoterica Dunbar
-SG Commonwealth
-Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop
-Solani Blue 
-Solani Red
-4noggins Essence of Vermont


----------



## Zfog

Jeff10236 said:


> I was afraid you might have meant something like that. I'm not deserving, but there are a few things I'd love to try so I'll accept. Thank you for the pass.
> 
> I've recently been getting into perique after smoking St. James Flake, so my list is perique heavy. I would love to try from any of the following:
> 
> -Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
> -Escudo
> -G&H Black Irish X
> -Esoterica Dunbar
> -SG Commonwealth
> -Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop
> -Solani Blue
> -Solani Red
> -4noggins Essence of Vermont


I must seek revenge for you pushing me down this slope! You are deserving brother!


----------



## Jeff10236

Zfog said:


> I must seek revenge for you pushing me down this slope! You are deserving brother!


Not deserving at all, my bombs are just to even the Scales of Justice a little and make up for the fact that I'm a real jack ass :evil:

In all seriousness, I probably get more enjoyment out of them than the people who get them do. I already got my payback from it when I see you (and others) enjoying a new aspect to the pipes and cigars hobby and knowing I helped you along.


----------



## Zfog

Jeff10236 said:


> I was afraid you might have meant something like that. I'm not deserving, but there are a few things I'd love to try so I'll accept. Thank you for the pass.
> 
> I've recently been getting into perique after smoking St. James Flake, so my list is perique heavy. I would love to try from any of the following:
> 
> -Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
> -Escudo
> -G&H Black Irish X
> -Esoterica Dunbar
> -SG Commonwealth
> -Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop
> -Solani Blue
> -Solani Red
> -4noggins Essence of Vermont


bump


----------



## owaindav

Jeff10236 said:


> I was afraid you might have meant something like that. I'm not deserving, but there are a few things I'd love to try so I'll accept. Thank you for the pass.
> 
> I've recently been getting into perique after smoking St. James Flake, so my list is perique heavy. I would love to try from any of the following:
> 
> -Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
> -Escudo
> -G&H Black Irish X
> -Esoterica Dunbar
> -SG Commonwealth
> -Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop
> -Solani Blue
> -Solani Red
> -4noggins Essence of Vermont


I've only got 2 of these. Someone else has to have more. And did you mean Sillem's Blue and Red?


----------



## Jeff10236

owaindav said:


> I've only got 2 of these. Someone else has to have more. And did you mean Sillem's Blue and Red?


I really liked the Solani Sweet Mystery X and want to try a few more. The Solani Blue and the Solani Red look interesting. Though, now that you mention it, I've looked up Sillem's Blue and Sillem's Red and they both sound pretty good too (especially Sillem's Blue).


----------



## Blue_2

owaindav said:


> I've only got 2 of these. Someone else has to have more.


I've only got three of those (LBF, Escudo, Haunted Bookshop)


----------



## Zfog

C'mon guys, lets get some new faces in here!!! :tease:


----------



## Mante

Zfog said:


> C'mon guys, lets get some new faces in here!!! :tease:


That could be misread Zach but in reference to your post I'll say just this, give me time to sort my finances & I will make you all proud.


----------



## Stonedog

Zfog said:


> C'mon guys, lets get some new faces in here!!! :tease:


This isn't really a thread for beginners, otherwise I think you'd have lots of people jumping in. Of the wish lists that have popped up lately I could only deliver one or two blends (Burley Flake #1, for example) because it came through in my newbie sampler.


----------



## Natedogg

Hey Travis, did yours show up yet?


----------



## Zfog

My post was not intended to begrudge anyone. I just wanted all the newer guys to know that they are welcome to join in.


----------



## Blue_2

Zfog said:


> My post was not intended to begrudge anyone. I just wanted all the newer guys to know that they are welcome to join in.


I think it's great that you're inviting them!

I do have a question on procedure. I know that tagalongs are always optional but in reference to the point just made by Stonedogg, how many baccys off the list does a person need to send in order to fulfill a wish? I'd just like to open the door wide enough for everyone to play!


----------



## Zfog

I don't wanna go check the rules pertaining to this thread. IMO 3 would be good enough with a couple others to tag along. 5 would probably be the best. You could always just ask if the few you had were good enough for the person making the wish. Whether you post that or send a PM. Most people would be happy to get the 3.
Honestly this is for fun, if someone gets upset for not getting bombed like crazy, then they are in this for the wrong reason. This is for fun IMO


----------



## Jeff10236

I don't usually do these so I don't know the rules pertaining to them. However, for me, I know I would have posted a much smaller list if I realized people wanted to give as much from the list as possible. I figured the longer the list, the more likely someone would be to have 2 or 3 of what I wanted (while I also wanted to keep it somewhat brief and easy to deal with). I'd be happy getting to try just a couple on my list- they are all tobaccos I haven't tried and really want to try.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

When I wrote "just a few" in the original post, I was thinking along the lines of 2 or 3.



Zfog said:


> Honestly this is for fun, if someone gets upset for not getting bombed like crazy, then they are in this for the wrong reason. This is for fun IMO


I agree wholeheartedly with this statement.


----------



## Natedogg

Yeah...2 or 3....

This is Puff, so I applied a little handicap.


----------



## Zfog

Natedogg said:


> Yeah...2 or 3....
> 
> This is Puff, so I applied a little handicap.


Nate yours went out today. Damn puff math syndrom kicked in a little. :tease:


----------



## dirletra

Natedogg said:


> Hey Travis, did yours show up yet?


Showed up today!!! its awesome!!! thanks!!!!!!!!! im posting some pics in the bomb thread now for all to see. Thank you nate! You made my dreams come true. :llama:


----------



## Natedogg

Zfog said:


> Nate yours went out today. Damn puff math syndrom kicked in a little. :tease:


Oh no. lol



dirletra said:


> Showed up today!!! its awesome!!! thanks!!!!!!!!! im posting some pics in the bomb thread now for all to see. Thank you nate! You made my dreams come true.


Good to hear!


----------



## owaindav

Jeff10236 said:


> I don't usually do these so I don't know the rules pertaining to them. However, for me, I know I would have posted a much smaller list if I realized people wanted to give as much from the list as possible. I figured the longer the list, the more likely someone would be to have 2 or 3 of what I wanted (while I also wanted to keep it somewhat brief and easy to deal with). I'd be happy getting to try just a couple on my list- they are all tobaccos I haven't tried and really want to try.


You absolutely want a good list so more people have the option to fulfill it. It just seems there aren't many people who read this thread. Or there are a bunch of hoarders out there who won't share!


----------



## Blue_2

Jeff10236 said:


> I was afraid you might have meant something like that. I'm not deserving, but there are a few things I'd love to try so I'll accept. Thank you for the pass.
> 
> I've recently been getting into perique after smoking St. James Flake, so my list is perique heavy. I would love to try from any of the following:
> 
> -Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
> -Escudo
> -G&H Black Irish X
> -Esoterica Dunbar
> -SG Commonwealth
> -Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop
> -Solani Blue
> -Solani Red
> -4noggins Essence of Vermont


:bump: for Jeff!


----------



## Jack Straw

Jeff10236 said:


> I was afraid you might have meant something like that. I'm not deserving, but there are a few things I'd love to try so I'll accept. Thank you for the pass.
> 
> I've recently been getting into perique after smoking St. James Flake, so my list is perique heavy. I would love to try from any of the following:
> 
> -Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
> -Escudo
> -G&H Black Irish X
> -Esoterica Dunbar
> -SG Commonwealth
> -Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop
> -Solani Blue
> -Solani Red
> -4noggins Essence of Vermont


I've got 4 of these, PM me your addy.

:thumb:


----------



## Rock31

WTG Andrew!


----------



## laloin

well now that I understand how this MAW/PIF works, if someone has a wish and I have 2 or 3 of the blends, I'll jump in. Just been busy with work, and on a english kick hehehe
troy


----------



## Blue_2

Jack Straw said:


> I've got 4 of these, PM me your addy.
> 
> :thumb:


:high5::high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:



laloin said:


> well now that I understand how this MAW/PIF works, if someone has a wish and I have 2 or 3 of the blends, I'll jump in. Just been busy with work, and on a english kick hehehe
> troy


Exactly my good man, feel free to jump in whenever!


----------



## Mike2147

This is such an awesome concept!


----------



## Zfog

Good on you Andrew!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

Whatcha want?

I dont have much so I have been lurking and hoping my list to give will match on a few items nothing yet.


----------



## Jack Straw

Ok, well since I have Jeff's samples packaged I might as well post up a list. Luckily I have a handy "TAD List" stored on my hard drive to reference. :lol:

C&D Night Train
GLP Jack Knife Plug
Rattray Red Raparee
Dan's Gordon Pym
Any Uhle's burley blend (PPB, 00, etc.)
Rattray Marlin Flake
F&T Cut VA Plug
F&T Cut Blended Plug
Solani 633 (VA/Per flake)
Dan Patriot Flake
C&D Briar Fox


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Jack Straw said:


> Ok, well since I have Jeff's samples packaged I might as well post up a list. Luckily I have a handy "TAD List" stored on my hard drive to reference. :lol:
> 
> C&D Night Train
> GLP Jack Knife Plug
> Rattray Red Raparee
> Dan's Gordon Pym
> Any Uhle's burley blend (PPB, 00, etc.)
> Rattray Marlin Flake
> F&T Cut VA Plug
> F&T Cut Blended Plug
> Solani 633 (VA/Per flake)
> Dan Patriot Flake
> C&D Briar Fox


Andrew--I can help you out with that wishlist. I've got 4 of 'em. Check your pm.


----------



## Jack Straw

Thanks TJ!


----------



## DanR

TJ, what's on your list?


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Andrew--I'm going to drop your package in the mail on Friday. I'll pm you the DC#.

I guess this means I get to put up a wishlist now :biggrin1:

GLP Jacknife Plug
GLP Triple Play
GLP Meridian
GLP Caravan
Rainer LGF
Two Friends English Chocolate
Wessex Burley Slice
C&D Kelly's Coins
C&D Oriental Silk
C&D Ridin' the Raid
C&D Interlude


----------



## Rock31

Glad to see this picking up! You pipe guys are crazy!!


----------



## Blue_2

Diodon nepheligina said:


> GLP Jacknife Plug
> GLP Triple Play
> GLP Meridian
> GLP Caravan
> Rainer LGF
> Two Friends English Chocolate
> Wessex Burley Slice
> C&D Kelly's Coins
> C&D Oriental Silk
> C&D Ridin' the Raid
> C&D Interlude


 :bump:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Package en route. Enjoy!


----------



## owaindav

Ok, I've got 2 on TJ's list, Two Friends English Chocolate and I can pop a tin of Meridian. (I still need to try it since I've had a couple tins for several months)

Someone else have 3? I'll give this till Monday to see if anyone has 3 and then I'll take it.


----------



## Zfog

I only have 2 as well.


----------



## owaindav

Which one's you got Zach? Maybe we can tag team him and you can have the wish. I'm going to give it to someone else anyway.


----------



## Jeff10236

MMM, my samples just came in: Escudo, Haunted Bookshop, Dunbar, Black Irish X, plus Reiner LGF and Peterson Irish Oak. I don't know which to start with! Great dilemma. Probably start with the Escudo, but that Black Irish X is looking really good too. Well, I'll be going camping tomorrow so I'll probably have them all finished pretty quickly anyway since I'll probably have a pipe or cigar in my mouth almost non-stop until Monday evening when I leave.


----------



## Zfog

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Andrew--I'm going to drop your package in the mail on Friday. I'll pm you the DC#.
> 
> I guess this means I get to put up a wishlist now :biggrin1:
> 
> GLP Jacknife Plug
> GLP Triple Play
> GLP Meridian
> GLP Caravan
> Rainer LGF
> Two Friends English Chocolate
> Wessex Burley Slice
> C&D Kelly's Coins
> C&D Oriental Silk
> C&D Ridin' the Raid
> C&D Interlude


I have the Jacknife Plug and the Triple Play. I am all for passing the wish to someone else as well! Wanna do it?


----------



## owaindav

Jeff10236 said:


> MMM, my samples just came in: Escudo, Haunted Bookshop, Dunbar, Black Irish X, plus Reiner LGF and Peterson Irish Oak. I don't know which to start with! Great dilemma. Probably start with the Escudo, but that Black Irish X is looking really good too. Well, I'll be going camping tomorrow so I'll probably have them all finished pretty quickly anyway since I'll probably have a pipe or cigar in my mouth almost non-stop until Monday evening when I leave.


I'd have to go with the HB or Dunbar myself. I keep thinking I've tried HB but it's Baldheaded Teacher that I keep mixing up. I've had like 6 or 8 oz of Haunted Bookshop here in my house but it was for the troops.



Zfog said:


> I have the Jacknife Plug and the Triple Play. I am all for passing the wish to someone else as well! Wanna do it?


Yeah Zach, let's do this! TJ, if you'll be so kind as to send us your addy, we'll hit ya with some samples! Who you want to pass the wish on to Zach?


----------



## Zfog

owaindav said:


> I'd have to go with the HB or Dunbar myself. I keep thinking I've tried HB but it's Baldheaded Teacher that I keep mixing up. I've had like 6 or 8 oz of Haunted Bookshop here in my house but it was for the troops.
> 
> Yeah Zach, let's do this! TJ, if you'll be so kind as to send us your addy, we'll hit ya with some samples! Who you want to pass the wish on to Zach?


So many noobs and so little time....
PM incoming


----------



## Blue_2

owaindav said:


> Maybe we can tag team him and you can have the wish.


Great idea, Dave!

Virtual bumps, I have no Owaindav or Zfog RG bullets at the moment.


----------



## owaindav

Blue_2 said:


> Great idea, Dave!
> 
> Virtual bumps, I have no Owaindav or Zfog RG bullets at the moment.


LOL, I hit Zach for ya!

This actually gives me a chance to get someone who bombed me back! heh heh.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

Blue_2 said:


> Great idea, Dave!
> 
> Virtual bumps, I have no Owaindav or Zfog RG bullets at the moment.


Got them for you.


----------



## Zfog

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Got them for you.


Thanks for the bump! Now wheres the wish brother? :banana:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

owaindav said:


> Yeah Zach, let's do this! TJ, if you'll be so kind as to send us your addy, we'll hit ya with some samples! Who you want to pass the wish on to Zach?


Thanks gents! PM coming your direction.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

If you guys are serious I am honored to get a gifted wish. 

My wish is to try something new so here is:

A flake tobacco (never tried one)
A plug/cake tobacco 
Frog Morton 
Squadron Leader
Penzace 
Irish Flake
Stonehaven

But you guys have to give me first crack if we get someone on here with a "surprise me I am a new smoker wish" who I can share my meager cellar with.

Thanks guys


----------



## Cpuless

Well for once, I actually have some of the tobaccos on the MAW list. PM me your addy Warren and I'll get a nice package out to you on Tuesday when the mail is going again.


----------



## Zfog

Nice job!!! That was quick!


----------



## Blue_2

Cpuless said:


> Well for once, I actually have some of the tobaccos on the MAW list. PM me your addy Warren and I'll get a nice package out to you on Tuesday when the mail is going again.


Nice pickup!


----------



## KBibbs

Cpuless said:


> Well for once, I actually have some of the tobaccos on the MAW list. PM me your addy Warren and I'll get a nice package out to you on Tuesday when the mail is going again.


That was just about the first one I was close to being able to do! But I'll get it sometime soon.

...soon.... :mischief:


----------



## Evonnida

This thing has been flying along lately!!! Can't wait to see the next wish!


----------



## laloin

Cpuless said:


> Well for once, I actually have some of the tobaccos on the MAW list. PM me your addy Warren and I'll get a nice package out to you on Tuesday when the mail is going again.


I actually had part of what the MAW wanted as well, save for IF and Stonehaven, and the cake heheh
troy


----------



## Cpuless

Your package is on its way Warren. I hope you enjoy them. I have to say they are some of my personal favorites.

DC: 0310 3490 0000 2517 6326

I'll try to get a wish posted later this evening after I can give it a bit of thought.


----------



## owaindav

TJ, my part of yours went out at lunch today along with the troop boxes! Hope they're everything you hope them to be!


----------



## Zfog

owaindav said:


> TJ, my part of yours went out at lunch today along with the troop boxes! Hope they're everything you hope them to be!


Ditto and ditto.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

owaindav said:


> TJ, my part of yours went out at lunch today along with the troop boxes! Hope they're everything you hope them to be!


Looking forward to their arrival! :hungry:

Thanks again to you and Zfog!


----------



## Evonnida

Cpuless said:


> Your package is on its way Warren. I hope you enjoy them. I have to say they are some of my personal favorites.
> 
> DC: 0310 3490 0000 2517 6326
> 
> I'll try to get a wish posted later this evening after I can give it a bit of thought.


Can't wait to see it! I love following this thread and seeing new types of tobacco that I haven't heard of!


----------



## Cpuless

After much thought tonight, for my wish I'd like to try:

Boswell's Christmas Cookie
Boswell's Berry Cobbler
Boswell's Pennsylvania Dutch Treat
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
Dunhill Nightcap
Dunhill Royal Yacht
G&H Ennerdale Flake
S&G St. James Flake

I've been dying to put an order in to Boswells to try out some of his aros but with spending as much as I did at the Chicago Pipe Show I've had to hold off on that front for until after we move in August.


----------



## Evonnida

Cpuless said:


> After much thought tonight, for my wish I'd like to try:
> 
> Boswell's Christmas Cookie
> Boswell's Berry Cobbler
> Boswell's Pennsylvania Dutch Treat
> Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
> Dunhill Nightcap
> Dunhill Royal Yacht
> G&H Ennerdale Flake
> S&G St. James Flake
> 
> I've been dying to put an order in to Boswells to try out some of his aros but with spending as much as I did at the Chicago Pipe Show I've had to hold off on that front for until after we move in August.


OT, but I just checked Boswell's site for the first time and I too found a BUNCH that I want to try! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DanR

Cpuless said:


> After much thought tonight, for my wish I'd like to try:
> 
> Boswell's Christmas Cookie
> Boswell's Berry Cobbler
> Boswell's Pennsylvania Dutch Treat
> Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
> Dunhill Nightcap
> Dunhill Royal Yacht
> G&H Ennerdale Flake
> S&G St. James Flake
> 
> I've been dying to put an order in to Boswells to try out some of his aros but with spending as much as I did at the Chicago Pipe Show I've had to hold off on that front for until after we move in August.


I can get this one, including two of the Boswells that you want (I have 4 total). PM me your addy and I'll get it in the mail.


----------



## Cpuless

PM Sent.


----------



## DanR

Ok Mike, she's all packed up. I'll drop it by the PO on the way to work in the morning. The DCN is 9405 5036 9930 0119 3388 88.

Here's my wish:

SG Full Virginia Flake
G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake
Rattray's HOTW
Rattray's Marlin Flake
MacBaren Navy Flake
Reiner's Long Golden Flake
FM on the town
Solani Aged Burley Flake
Walnut 
Sugar Barrel
Esoterica Tilbury

Can you tell that I'm kinda liking the flakes right now!

Cheers!


----------



## Blue_2

:bump:


----------



## Xodar

That one has me all over it:lever:. I've got 5 of those, pm me your addy and I'll get them packaged up this weekend and in the mail Monday


----------



## DanR

Xodar said:


> That one has me all over it:lever:. I've got 5 of those, pm me your addy and I'll get them packaged up this weekend and in the mail Monday


Cool, thanks! PM sent.


----------



## laloin

Xodar said:


> That one has me all over it:lever:. I've got 5 of those, pm me your addy and I'll get them packaged up this weekend and in the mail Monday


Which 5 do you have Xodar?
troy


----------



## Xodar

laloin said:


> Which 5 do you have Xodar?
> troy


Tilbury
MacB Navy Flake
Long Golden Flake
Rattray's marlin flake
FMotT
and it's possible I have some HoTW open, will have to dig through the jar pile.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

owaindav said:


> TJ, my part of yours went out at lunch today along with the troop boxes! Hope they're everything you hope them to be!





Zfog said:


> Ditto and ditto.


Packages received!

From *Owaindav*:
Two Friends English Chocolate (requested)
GLP Meridian (requested)
Penzance (extra)
Grand Orientals Yenidje Supreme (extra)
Owain's English (extra)

From *Zfog*:
GLP JackKnife Plug (requested)
GLP Triple Play (requested)
HOTW (extra)

Both of you guys sent hefty samples of the requests and managed to pack in extras as well. Many, many thanks my friends! This is the sort of thing that makes PUFF such an extraordinary community. +RG to you both. :thumb:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

I got a package from Mike today I opened it and it smelled great. 

Inside was:
Stonhaven
Penzance
Squadron Leader
Brown #4 Twist
Irish Flake
3Ps
Frog Morton

Thanks Mike Even Da Wife said it smelled great. Now I have a plug to try a flake and a rope all new experiences. As soon as I get a chance to get it all seperated and smoked you guys might just have another guy fighting over the Sam G pipe weed.


----------



## owaindav

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Packages received!
> 
> From *Owaindav*:
> Two Friends English Chocolate (requested)
> GLP Meridian (requested)
> Penzance (extra)
> Grand Orientals Yenidje Supreme (extra)
> Owain's English (extra)
> 
> From *Zfog*:
> GLP JackKnife Plug (requested)
> GLP Triple Play (requested)
> HOTW (extra)
> 
> Both of you guys sent hefty samples of the requests and managed to pack in extras as well. Many, many thanks my friends! This is the sort of thing that makes PUFF such an extraordinary community. +RG to you both. :thumb:


Yeah, but there's work related to my package. I expect to hear your honest opinion on my attempt at an english and let me know if you think the Meridian is a match for Penzance. I smoked some of the Meridian and I think it's close but I need to do more research! :bounce:


----------



## Cpuless

JustOneMoreStick said:


> I got a package from Mike today I opened it and it smelled great.
> 
> Inside was:
> Stonhaven
> Penzance
> Squadron Leader
> Brown #4 Twist
> Irish Flake
> 3Ps
> Frog Morton
> 
> Thanks Mike Even Da Wife said it smelled great. Now I have a plug to try a flake and a rope all new experiences. As soon as I get a chance to get it all seperated and smoked you guys might just have another guy fighting over the Sam G pipe weed.


Glad it got there safely Warren. That Penzance goes really well with a nice peaty scotch if you like that kinda stuff.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

owaindav said:


> Yeah, but there's work related to my package. I expect to hear your honest opinion on my attempt at an english and let me know if you think the Meridian is a match for Penzance. I smoked some of the Meridian and I think it's close but I need to do more research! :bounce:


*deep breath*...OK, I'll fall on the sword and try to "work" through this task...:madgrin:

I'm going to load up a bowl of Penzance and Meridian and begin tonight.


----------



## owaindav

Diodon nepheligina said:


> *deep breath*...OK, I'll fall on the sword and try to "work" through this task...:madgrin:
> 
> I'm going to load up a bowl of Penzance and Meridian and begin tonight.


You are a picture of sacrifice. Way to take one for the team TJ!


----------



## Zfog

Diodon nepheligina said:


> *deep breath*...OK, I'll fall on the sword and try to "work" through this task...:madgrin:
> 
> I'm going to load up a bowl of Penzance and Meridian and begin tonight.


Life sure is tough, huh! :drinking:


----------



## Cpuless

When DanR's package arrived today I picked it up and couldn't believe how heavy it was. Inside was a perfect example of what has been termed "Puff Math".

Large Samples (What I'd call a half tin at least in all actuality) of:

Boswell's Christmas Cookie
Boswell's Berry Cobbler
Boswell's Northwoods
Boswell's Bear Blend
Boswell's Premium Burley
Dunhill EMP
Dunhill Nightcap
G.L. Pease Filmore
C&D Milk & Honey
McClelland Anniversary 2005










Dan your generosity is too much. I cannot wait to dig into all these delicious blends. I very nearly put Filmore on my wish list. Now the hard part is deciding what to try first. Thank You very much Dan for these great tobaccos! Thankfully the weather is supposed to be nice all next week giving me ample time to try each one out.


----------



## laloin

Cpuless said:


> When DanR's package arrived today I picked it up and couldn't believe how heavy it was. Inside was a perfect example of what has been termed "Puff Math".
> 
> Large Samples (What I'd call a half tin at least in all actuality) of:
> 
> Boswell's Christmas Cookie
> Boswell's Berry Cobbler
> Boswell's Northwoods
> Boswell's Bear Blend
> Boswell's Premium Burley
> Dunhill EMP
> Dunhill Nightcap
> G.L. Pease Filmore
> C&D Milk & Honey
> McClelland Anniversary 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan your generosity is too much. I cannot wait to dig into all these delicious blends. I very nearly put Filmore on my wish list. Now the hard part is deciding what to try first. Thank You very much Dan for these great tobaccos! Thankfully the weather is supposed to be nice all next week giving me ample time to try each one out.


that's puff math for you, we don't know how to count. I've heard good things bout Northwoods, perhaps I should call boswell and order me a pound. Oh and yeah you better put those samples into jars asap
troy


----------



## Cpuless

Yeah, going to the store today to get a box of mason jars for em. They will be jarred up in an hour or so.


----------



## DanR

I'm glad everything showed up alright. All of the puffers here have been so nice to me, I'm happy to get the chance to contribute as well. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

I just smoked some of that penzance you sent me and it was great the rest of them were jarred up and put away for my weekend.


----------



## Cpuless

I'm glad you liked it. Its my second favorite english. Second only to the SL with some nice age on it.


----------



## Xodar

Well, provided the mail carrier here at work picks the box up (as it doesn't quite fit inside, downside of box recycling) Dan's should be on the way today. Confirmation number 420 78248 9405 5036 9930 0123 0050 73


----------



## Blue_2

Xodar said:


> Well, provided the mail carrier here at work picks the box up (as it doesn't quite fit inside, downside of box recycling) Dan's should be on the way today. Confirmation number 420 78248 9405 5036 9930 0123 0050 73


Do you have your wish yet? op2:


----------



## Xodar

Blue_2 said:


> Do you have your wish yet? op2:


 Mail was a go, so I am working on a running list as I work this afternoon. I'll get it posted tonight, so many leaves I have yet to light on fire :hungry:


----------



## Xodar

OK, went with a big list as some may be harder to find than others:

Sugar Barrel
SG St. James Flake
SG Firedance Flake
SG Cob Plug
C&D Purple Cow
C&D Haunted Bookshop
C&D Night Train
Solani Silver Flake
Solani Aged Burley Flake
Dan's Hamborger Veermaster
Dan's Sweet Honeydew Vanilla
Boswell's Christmas Cookie
Butera Pelican
Esoterica St. Ives
McConnell folded flake
Rattray red rapparee
G.L. Pease jackknife plug
St. Bruno 

Well, it is a wishlist :tongue:


----------



## Hellraiser

Xodar said:


> OK, went with a big list as some may be harder to find than others:
> 
> Sugar Barrel
> SG St. James Flake
> SG Firedance Flake
> SG Cob Plug
> C&D Purple Cow
> C&D Haunted Bookshop
> C&D Night Train
> Solani Silver Flake
> Solani Aged Burley Flake
> Dan's Hamborger Veermaster
> Dan's Sweet Honeydew Vanilla
> Boswell's Christmas Cookie
> Butera Pelican
> Esoterica St. Ives
> McConnell folded flake
> Rattray red rapparee
> G.L. Pease jackknife plug
> St. Bruno
> 
> Well, it is a wishlist :tongue:


I can take care of this one, PM me your address.


----------



## Xodar

You rock sir! PM sent.


----------



## Cpuless

Wow, this has been moving along at a rapid clip lately. Great Job everyone!


----------



## Blue_2

Nice pickup!


----------



## owaindav

Yeah, I'm glad to see some new faces in here! Great job everyone!


----------



## Evonnida

Awesome Job Bob!!! Can't wait to see your wish!


----------



## Rock31

I think the pipe section needs some:

opcorn:


----------



## Evonnida

Rock31 said:


> I think the pipe section needs some:
> 
> opcorn:


Don't tell Phil!


----------



## DanR

Well, as you probably expected, John absolutely knocked me out today. The packaged was HUGE and inside was a GINORMOUS amount of tobacco, some of it stuffed in a mason jar.

Here's the contents:










Included in this was a note, sort of "making excuses" for such a huge gift. "well, I realized I couldn't just send the Latakia rich Frog Morton OTT by itself, so I included some year old FM and Penzance". "well, then the box was lop sided, so I was faced with a dilemma"... He just kept adding more and more, and BIG, BIG samples to boot.

MacBaren Navy Flake
Esoterica Tilbury
FM OTT
Reiner's LGF (a huge, long flake)
Marlin Flake - tried this as soon as I got home, Awesome!!
Frog Morton (one year old)
Penzance 
Lux Navy Flake
Bullseye Flake
MacBaren Va Flake
Peterson Perfect Plug (a big chuck of lovely looking baccy)

Wow! If you don't hear from me for a while, you'll know why.

John, thank you brother!

'


----------



## laloin

DanR said:


> Well, as you probably expected, John absolutely knocked me out today. The packaged was HUGE and inside was a GINORMOUS amount of tobacco, some of it stuffed in a mason jar.
> 
> Here's the contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Included in this was a note, sort of "making excuses" for such a huge gift. "well, I realized I couldn't just send the Latakia rich Frog Morton OTT by itself, so I included some year old FM and Penzance". "well, then the box was lop sided, so I was faced with a dilemma"... He just kept adding more and more, and BIG, BIG samples to boot.
> 
> MacBaren Navy Flake
> Esoterica Tilbury
> FM OTT
> Reiner's LGF (a huge, long flake)
> Marlin Flake - tried this as soon as I got home, Awesome!!
> Frog Morton (one year old)
> Penzance
> Lux Navy Flake
> Bullseye Flake
> MacBaren Va Flake
> Peterson Perfect Plug (a big chuck of lovely looking baccy)
> 
> Wow! If you don't hear from me for a while, you'll know why.
> 
> John, thank you brother!
> 
> '


wow John really outdid himself, but that the way BOTL are here on puff. Nothing but Genourous when it comes to sending bombs....er wish lists 
troy


----------



## Hellraiser

Xodar, incoming!

dc 0311 0240 0000 4989 4027 Expected delivery 6/13/11


----------



## Hellraiser

My wish to try list:

Captain Earles Ten Russians
FT Cut Virginia Plug
FT Cut Blended Plug
GH Ropes
GH Ennerdale
GL Pease Key Largo
GL Pease Triple Play
JF Germain Brown Flake
McClelland Christmas Cheer
McClelland Wilderness
McClelland Blackwoods Flake
McClelland St James Woods
McClelland Dark Star
Petersons Irish Flake
Presbyterian Mixture
Rattrays HOTW
Rattrays Old Gowrie
Solani Aged Burley Flake
Solani Silver Flake
Stonehaven


----------



## Xodar

Bobby absolutely destroyed me today!

I arrived home to find an enormous box waiting for me, and when I gave it the old shake-a-shake I was surprised at how heavy it felt. Once I got it open I understood why...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

MASSIVE samples! What has to be 3 ounces of Cob Plug (which has me salivating just looking at it).
A huge amount of Sugar Barrel, which smells delicious, not overwhelming but sweet.
At least a couple ounces of St. James flake awash with those little crystals of Gawith goodness
WHOLE CANS of Purple Cow and Jackknife plug!

I am humbled, Bobby dragged my wish into a back alley and beat it like it welshed on a bet. I sat there in awe for 10 minutes just staring at the assortment, and then started cleaning up the packing materials....

Yes, he was not done yet...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Yet ANOTHER full tin, and Dunhill flake to boot, which would have been on my wish list if I had remembered it. I have been left dumbstruck. My hat is off to you sir, and I hope your wish is as enthusiastically over-satisfied as you have made mine. Just amazing!


----------



## DanR

Bob - really nice hit. Thank you for hitting him so hard, he deserved it. Since he blew me away last week, I've been smoking nothing but his samples since it arrived. It looks like his karma came back around!

Cheers!


----------



## Cpuless

This whole thread has been a nice example of some good karma rolling along for a long time now. Probably my favorite thread to watch each day.


----------



## Blue_2

Hellraiser said:


> My wish to try list:
> 
> Captain Earles Ten Russians
> FT Cut Virginia Plug
> FT Cut Blended Plug
> GH Ropes
> GH Ennerdale
> GL Pease Key Largo
> GL Pease Triple Play
> JF Germain Brown Flake
> McClelland Christmas Cheer
> McClelland Wilderness
> McClelland Blackwoods Flake
> McClelland St James Woods
> McClelland Dark Star
> Petersons Irish Flake
> Presbyterian Mixture
> Rattrays HOTW
> Rattrays Old Gowrie
> Solani Aged Burley Flake
> Solani Silver Flake
> Stonehaven


:bump:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

I can get a small sample of a couple of those (I recently got gifted some stonehaven and Irish flake I can share) and would send a few tag alongs if anyone else could do better step up otherwise pm me with your address HellRaiser.


----------



## Hellraiser

DanR said:


> Bob - really nice hit. Thank you for hitting him so hard, he deserved it. Since he blew me away last week, I've been smoking nothing but his samples since it arrived. It looks like his karma came back around!
> 
> Cheers!


LOL, yeah he had it coming.


----------



## Hellraiser

JustOneMoreStick said:


> I can get a small sample of a couple of those (I recently got gifted some stonehaven and Irish flake I can share) and would send a few tag alongs if anyone else could do better step up otherwise pm me with your address HellRaiser.


Howdy neighbor, you're just down the street (I-10) from me, PM sent!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

I didnt realize I was messin with a semi local. Pm Recieved when I get home I will see what I can get together for you.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Shucks! I've got 4 of those with some major age on them that I'd love to have an excuse to open....


----------



## Xodar

Semi-Bump for an update!

Plus, just playing with RJPuffs new cellar site tonight, and realized that was 5 year old purple cow Bobby sent me if those last two numbers on the bottom are the year. Someone needs to blow him up good, lol, thanks a million man.


----------



## owaindav

Hellraiser said:


> My wish to try list:
> 
> Captain Earles Ten Russians
> FT Cut Virginia Plug
> FT Cut Blended Plug
> GH Ropes (I think I have this. I'll check. Might be a S.G. rope though)
> GH Ennerdale
> GL Pease Key Largo
> GL Pease Triple Play
> JF Germain Brown Flake
> McClelland Christmas Cheer
> McClelland Wilderness
> McClelland Blackwoods Flake (not much of it but some)
> McClelland St James Woods
> McClelland Dark Star
> Petersons Irish Flake
> Presbyterian Mixture
> Rattrays HOTW
> Rattrays Old Gowrie
> Solani Aged Burley Flake
> Solani Silver Flake
> Stonehaven


I'm assuming this is the active wish. I've got the ones in red above and I don't have to open anything new. Bryan, if you want to crack open some tins, it's all yours. But if not, I can take care of this one.


----------



## Troutman22

I thought JustOneMoreStick was filling this or I would have offered too.


----------



## owaindav

Troutman22 said:


> I thought JustOneMoreStick was filling this or I would have offered too.


Ah, well if he isn't, then you go ahead and take it. I was just trying to make sure it didn't stagnate again.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

Package went in the mail this morning but hit him again if you want to. When I get home I will get the DCN out of the truck. Sorry It has been such a hectic week. 

I sent him the Irish flake and some of the Stonehaven I got from Cpuless plus a few other samples.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

OK DCN is 0311082000132435700. 

Wish is Surprise me.


----------



## KBibbs

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Wish is Surprise me.


That's a dangerous wish...

Do you have any preferences as to types of tobaccos or any that you really don't like? This may finally be one I can do...


----------



## Troutman22

I can handle "surprise me" as well. :roll: Let me know KBibbs.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

anything but the mixture that shouldnt be named or any other aromatic soo bad It should be buried.

PM sent to KBibbs


----------



## KBibbs

Warren's package is will go out in about an hour (when I head into town). 
Since I probably won't be back on until nearly midnight (when I will be too tired to think anyway) I suppose I'll post my wish now.

Boswells:
Bear blend
Chocolate cream
Christmas cookie
Northwoods
Pom Holiday

Any navy flake

Dunhill EMP
Dunhill Flake

GLP Chelsea Morning
Stonehaven
Sugar Barrel 
Walnut
Reiners LGF
C&D Billy Bud
C&D Purple Cow


----------



## Hellraiser

JustOneMoreStick said:


> OK DCN is 0311082000132435700.
> 
> Wish is Surprise me.


The package arrived on Wednesday, I got back in town late last night, sorry for the delay in posting.

Thanks for the great samples, specially the impossible to find Stonehaven, looking forward to a bowl of it tonight or over the weekend. I'll take a pic and post more over the weekend as I have many fires to put out today, but just wanted to post a quickie that I got it, thanks again, great job!

Bob


----------



## Troutman22

I can take on KBibbs list - I will put it together this weekend and ship it out on Monday. Please PM me your addy.


----------



## KBibbs

Package went out this afternoon. DC is 03110820000131549422


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

so exciting


----------



## Hellraiser

Just wanted to say Thank You again to Warren for the great samples and specially the impossible to find Stonehaven, sharing that with a relative stranger just shows how much of a BOTL he is.

Samples are:

Stonehaven
Irish Flake
Tambo
Man's Best Friend
Frog Morton OTT
Sunbelt Burley


----------



## Zfog

What's the current list? Troutman?


----------



## Troutman22

Yes its me. Sorry KBibbs but I didnt get to the post office today. It is all boxed up and ready, I just didnt have time. Tomorrow for sure!


----------



## KBibbs

No worries trout, I'm just excited for it 
Hopefully justonemorestick's package got there safely.


----------



## Troutman22

Its on its way - DC 0310 3490 0000 7191 1711

I tried to give you some weight - 7 baggies iirc.

Enjoy!


----------



## Troutman22

Ooops lol. I will post my list when I get home and put something together.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

Ok KBibbs I got the package from you Thanks man

for those who are interested I got:

A sample of homegrown grass "the long thin bladed kind"
WO Larsons Old Fashioned
PA Choice
MacBaron Vannilla Cream
09 Christmas Cheer
PS LBF
McCellands 5100
Flor d Olivia Maduro
5Vegas A

Thanks for the surprise.


----------



## Troutman22

My Wish List:

Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
McCranie Red Ribbon 1996 ( one can dream )
Macbaren - HH Mature Virginia
Macbaren - Club Blend
Astleys - #109
Astleys - #44
Dunhill - Flake or Light Flake
C&D - Briar Fox
C&D - Autumn Evening
Any Straight VA - :smokin:

ps...that xmas cheer 2009 is making the rounds...


----------



## KBibbs

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Ok KBibbs I got the package from you Thanks man
> 
> for those who are interested I got:
> 
> A sample of homegrown grass "the long thin bladed kind"
> WO Larsons Old Fashioned
> PA Choice
> MacBaron Vannilla Cream
> 09 Christmas Cheer
> PS LBF
> McCellands 5100
> Flor d Olivia Maduro
> 5Vegas A
> 
> Thanks for the surprise.


I hope there were at least a couple things in there that you haven't had before. I figured since your name was justonemorestick I ought to include at least one stick...and then one just one more stick...


----------



## KBibbs

Troutman22 said:


> Its on its way - DC 0310 3490 0000 7191 1711
> 
> I tried to give you some weight - 7 baggies iirc.
> 
> Enjoy!


Awesome! I can't wait


----------



## KBibbs

Got a nice package in the mail today...
Chelsea Morning
EMP
Northwoods
Stonehaven
CC 09
Solani Silver flake
Brown Irish Twist

Thanks Troutman!!!


----------



## Troutman22

KBibbs said:


> Got a nice package in the mail today...
> Chelsea Morning
> EMP
> Northwoods
> Stonehaven
> CC 09
> Solani Silver flake
> Brown Irish Twist
> 
> Thanks Troutman!!!


Glad it arrived ok and I hope you are a happy smoker. Now someone grant my wish or does my list need changing?


----------



## KBibbs

I definitely am. I haven't gotten to smoke anything yet, but I'm really excited. Especially for the silver flake and brown irish since I had never heard of those before. Nothing like having your horizons expanded


----------



## Zfog

KBibbs said:


> I definitely am. I haven't gotten to smoke anything yet, but I'm really excited. Especially for the silver flake and brown irish since I had never heard of those before. Nothing like having your horizons expanded


Have fun, but smoke the brown Irish on a full stomach!


----------



## KBibbs

Zfog said:


> Have fun, but smoke the brown Irish on a full stomach!


Will do! I'm thinking about trying the Chelsea morning this morning. Gotta save the stonehaven for a special occasion.


----------



## Jeff10236

Troutman22 said:


> Glad it arrived ok and I hope you are a happy smoker. Now someone grant my wish or does my list need changing?


I only have two items on your list (Dunhill Flake and I can come up with the generic "any straight VA") so unfortunately I can't really help.


----------



## Troutman22

Updating my list to make it easier:

My Wish List:

Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
McCranie Red Ribbon 1996 ( one can dream :smile
Macbaren - HH Mature Virginia
Macbaren - Club Blend
Astleys - #109
Astleys - #44
Dunhill - Flake or Light Flake
C&D - Briar Fox
C&D - Autumn Evening
Any Straight VA - :smokin:
Any Aromatic from a tin

Let me know.


----------



## MarkC

I could do Dunhill Flake and Luxury Twist Flake in another week when my order arrives. Plus I always have a few straight Virginias opened.


----------



## Zfog

MarkC said:


> I could do Dunhill Flake and Luxury Twist Flake in another week when my order arrives. Plus I always have a few straight Virginias opened.


Has this offer been accepted?


----------



## MarkC

No. I came here to apologize for killing the thread...


----------



## Troutman22

Sorry I didnt know I had to accept the offer. Of course I accept it. Sounds great Mark.


----------



## MarkC

OK, pm me your address and I'll get it out when I can. The Luxury Twist Flake is supposed to arrive Monday.


----------



## Troutman22

PM sent - thanks again Mark.

:usa2:


----------



## MarkC

Still waiting on the Luxury Twist to show up, but I'm having a blast opening Virginias I haven't had in a while in preparation! WHY did I wait this long to open another tin of Orlik Golden Sliced??? Insanity!!!


----------



## Zfog

Have you thought of a list yet?
Thanks for keeping the MAW rolling Mark.


----------



## MarkC

I'm working on one; I'll have it ready by the time I can post a DC# on Monday. I hope.


----------



## MarkC

Alas, it was not to be...

The tracking link says my order won't be here until Tuesday, which means I probably won't be jarring stuff and getting the package ready until Wednesday or Thursday. Sorry! I'd hoped to get that order today as it has two different bulk tobaccos, and I was ready to jar!


----------



## Troutman22

LOL no problem on my end - you sound like my grandma during peach season.


----------



## Troutman22

Mark,

Any word on y our order or wish list?


----------



## MarkC

My wishlist will be full of flakes at this point, since I've been flaking out on this! 

Sorry, Scot; your box is sitting on the bookshelf next to the front door. Last week was the week from hell, the highlight of which was taking the cat to the vet because he lost a fight and got bit. With a mouse. A mouse. I've been too humiliated to leave the apartment. (Seriously, he learned a valuable lesson about cornering animals in small places, and the mouse ended up in his stomach anyway, so I guess it wasn't that bad.) Anyway, I will do my best to get the package off Tuesday.


----------



## Xodar

Have you come up with a wishlist of tasty leaf yet Mark? This is like the lottery, a guy has to keep an eye out in case his open jar variation is called.


----------



## MarkC

Okay; finally got the box out today. 0311 0240 0001 2926 6621

As far as a wish list, here's what I've come up with so far; if I need more, I'll find more.

Sugar Barrel
Walnut
Brown "Happy" Bogie

*C&D:*
After Hours Flake
Sunday Picnic
Rajah's Court
Back Porch
*GLPease*
Blackpoint
Kensington
Key Largo
Telegraph Hill

Two Friends English Chocolate


----------



## Troutman22

I recieve my wish today from MarkC. OHH EMM EFF GEE :usa:

I recieved the following:
Dunhill Light Flake
Wessex Brown Virginia Flake
Rattrays Hal O the Wynd
C&D Opening Night
GL Pease Union Square
GL Pease Montgomery
Stokkebye Luxury Twist
Dan Tobacco Hamborger Veermaster
Gawith Hoggart Bright CR Flake

Some of these I have in my cellar but have yet to try so that makes me happy. Others I wanted to try before purchasing and that makes me happy. Obviously I am a super happy guy. 

Thank you kindly Mark!


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, I saw that some were in your cellar, but I was hoping maybe you hadn't tried them yet anyway. Cool!


----------



## MarkC

Expanded list:

Sugar Barrel
Walnut
Brown "Happy" Bogie

*C&D:*
After Hours Flake
Sunday Picnic
Rajah's Court
Back Porch

*GLPease:*
Blackpoint
Kensington
Key Largo
Telegraph Hill

*MacBaren:*
Honey and Chocolate
Black Ambrosia
Vanilla Flake
Vanilla Loose Cut

Butera Dark Stoved
Dunhill London Mixture
Two Friends English Chocolate


----------



## MarkC

More needed, or have I killed the thread?


----------



## asmartbull

Mark
I can take this one....


----------



## MarkC

Cool!


----------



## Zfog

Way to dive on in Bullman!:smile:


----------



## Troutman22

Awesome Bull!!

:woohoo:


----------



## asmartbull

Mark
On it way

0307 1790 0000 9298 8920

Al


----------



## asmartbull

I would like to pass my wish to the first person 
who agrees to send something to owaindav ( Dave)
for the troops.......


----------



## Nick S.

asmartbull said:


> I would like to pass my wish to the first person
> who agrees to send something to owaindav ( Dave)
> for the troops.......


:clap2: What a class act :clap2: bravo


----------



## bullofspadez

asmartbull said:


> I would like to pass my wish to the first person
> who agrees to send something to owaindav ( Dave)
> for the troops.......


I can do that! I was going to add some pipe stuff to another cigar troop pass I am in. But this will work better. As a former marine I feel the need to cover as many brothers as I can. So different passes = different units.

Can I get a link to the correct troop pass, so this goes in the right direction. ETA found it...


----------



## owaindav

Awesome! Thanks to both the Bulls! Man, this place seems to be full of Bull! :bolt:


----------



## MarkC

I think you've better moooove on, Dave...


----------



## bullofspadez

Mailed out my stuff for the troops. So I guess I will post my wishlist. Been working on it for a couple days. Thanks to anyone that can work with this 

McClelland RSVP "Invitation"
Balkan Sasieni
Esoterica Stonehaven
Erinmore Flake
Dunhill Royal Navy
4noggins Lord Methley's
GH&C Glengarry Flake
Wilke No.191


----------



## MarkC

Got mine today! Healthy samples of:

Two Friends English Chocolate
Solani Sweet Mystery
St. James Woods
MacBaren Vanilla Flake
Sugar Barrell

Time to grab the meer and get to work! 
Thanks, Bull!


----------



## bullofspadez

Added a couple more as to not kill the thread.

McClelland RSVP "Invitation"
Balkan Sasieni
Esoterica Stonehaven
Erinmore Flake
Dunhill Royal Navy
4noggins Lord Methley's
GH&C Glengarry Flake
Wilke No.191
ADD:
4Noggins Bald headed teacher
Esoterica Margate
Frog Morton


----------



## bullofspadez

Added a couple more

McClelland RSVP "Invitation"
Balkan Sasieni
Esoterica Stonehaven
Erinmore Flake
Dunhill Royal Navy
4noggins Lord Methley's
GH&C Glengarry Flake
Wilke No.191
ADD:
4Noggins Bald headed teacher
Esoterica Margate
Frog Morton
ADD:
Any true Rope or Plug


----------



## DanR

Ok, I got this one. Bull, PM me with your addy.


----------



## DanR

Bull, your's is going out today. DCN# 9405 5036 9930 0194 1167 46

My Wish:

GLP Caravan
GLP Embarcadero
GLP Ashbury
GLP Chelsea Morning
GLP Barbary Coast
GLP Lagonda
McConnell Oriental
GH Brown Bogie
Butera Kingfisher
Esoterica Dorchester
McClelland Christmas Cheer 2011
McClelland Blue Mountain
McClelland Blackwoods Flake
C&D Briar Fox
C&D After Hours
C&D Star of the East
Rattray's Old Gowrie

Cheers!


----------



## bullofspadez

DanR said:


> Bull, your's is going out today. DCN# 9405 5036 9930 0194 1167 46
> 
> My Wish:
> 
> GLP Caravan
> GLP Embarcadero
> GLP Ashbury
> GLP Chelsea Morning
> GLP Barbary Coast
> GLP Lagonda
> McConnell Oriental
> GH Brown Bogie
> Butera Kingfisher
> Esoterica Dorchester
> McClelland Christmas Cheer 2011
> McClelland Blue Mountain
> McClelland Blackwoods Flake
> C&D Briar Fox
> C&D After Hours
> C&D Star of the East
> Rattray's Old Gowrie
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you so much Dan. Just got home from a weekend with the kids. And the only thing that would have made it better was getting your amazing package before I left 

Absolutely blew me away.

Some of this stuff smells soooo good. Can't decide which one I should pick first. That Plug smells 10x better than the GLP Montgomery I have, that seems to be a similar blend of Ken/Va. Shows how cut can make a difference.


----------



## DanR

Is it just me, or does it seem harder to find this thread now? Nonetheless, I'll add a few to make sure it's not my fault if it dies...

My Wish:

GLP Caravan
GLP Embarcadero
GLP Ashbury
GLP Chelsea Morning
GLP Barbary Coast
GLP Lagonda
McConnell Oriental
GH Brown Bogie
Butera Kingfisher
Esoterica Dorchester
McClelland Christmas Cheer 2011
McClelland Blue Mountain
McClelland Blackwoods Flake
C&D Briar Fox
C&D After Hours
C&D Star of the East
Rattray's Old Gowrie

ADD:
C&D Night Train
C&D Pirate Kake
Rattray's Brown Clunee
GH Top Black Cherry
Scotty's English Stout
McConnell Scottish Cake

Cheers!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

DanR said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem harder to find this thread now?


Sorry Dan, We made some changes. Too many stickies. It's just an extra click away.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/297143-member-participation-threads.html


----------



## DanR

Blaylock said:


> Sorry Dan, We made some changes. Too many stickies. It's just an extra click away.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/297143-member-participation-threads.html


I can tell it's cleaner on the page. I'm just lazy! :smile:


----------



## DanR

*Bump...*

My Wish:

GLP Caravan
GLP Embarcadero
GLP Ashbury
GLP Chelsea Morning
GLP Barbary Coast
GLP Lagonda
McConnell Oriental
GH Brown Bogie
Butera Kingfisher
Esoterica Dorchester
McClelland Christmas Cheer 2011
McClelland Blue Mountain
McClelland Blackwoods Flake
C&D Briar Fox
C&D After Hours
C&D Star of the East
Rattray's Old Gowrie

ADD:
C&D Night Train
C&D Pirate Kake
Rattray's Brown Clunee
GH Top Black Cherry
Scotty's English Stout
McConnell Scottish Cake

Cheers!


----------



## owaindav

Ok, I've got a couple of these. Someone else take it or I'll have to!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I've got at least 3. I'll take it from here.

PM me your addy, Dan!


----------



## DanR

Contrabass Bry said:


> I've got at least 3. I'll take it from here.
> 
> PM me your addy, Dan!


Alright, we're rolling again!

Thanks for picking it up Bryan. PM Sent.

Cheers!


----------



## quo155

Ohhh! I am glad this is back up and running...going to watch this for a little while and try to jump on another brother's MAW!!!


----------



## quo155

*Bryan!!!* _...the list...???_ op2:


----------



## Hambone1

quo155 said:


> *Bryan!!!* _...the list...???_ op2:


Give the poor man a little time first...... decaf!


----------



## quo155

Hambone1 said:


> Give the poor man a little time first...... decaf!


Yea! I know, right! You'd think Tommy was like...:whip:

Poor Bryan!

ound:

.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

In the spirit of keeping things moving:

1792/Cob plug
G&H Rum flake
Solani 663
Irish Flake
Reiners LGF
Dark Twist Roll cake
Mick McQuaid Plug
Wessex Campaign Dark flake
Jackknife or Triple Play
Stonehaven

I'll get Dan sorted this weekend!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Dan's package goes out today!

Add Sunday Picnic and Telegraph Hill to my list.


----------



## DanR

I received Bryan's package yesterday. Here's a photo:










I recieved some very generous samples of Star of the East Flake, Blackwoods Flake, Scottish Cake, and two others that I am not familar with. One is labeled SGF and the other is blank.

I peeked at Bryan's tobaccocellar.com page and I see Former Straight Grain Flake in his open tin section, so I'm fairly certain that's one of them. The other I'm not so sure about, but it has the McClelland signature aroma, and a rich, dark, reddish color to it. Having smoked a bowl this morning, I'm thinking it's a straight virginia, so I'm guessing 5100?

Bryan - thanks so much for the generousity. I've already smoked the mystery sample and the scottish cake, and I'm about to load up something else - just haven't decided which yet...

Somebody pick up Bryan's!!!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Dang! I was just going to send you a PM to illuminate some of the more poorly labled selections.

You were right on target! The big bag was my own mixture of 5100 and 5105 that was topped with Balvenie "Doublewood" scotch. 

Former's Straight Grain it is! Enjoy that one! Quite a robust smoke!

Scottish Cake is one that never fails to get me drooling when it gets to the "zone".


I just cracked both the SOtE flake and Blackwoods. BWF being one of my favorites! The SOtE was nice, but I've had better. Maybe some air time would do it some good?


Enjoy!


----------



## quo155

Nice hit Bryan!!!



DanR said:


> I received Bryan's package yesterday. Here's a photo:
> 
> I recieved some very generous samples of Star of the East Flake, Blackwoods Flake, Scottish Cake, and two others that I am not familar with. One is labeled SGF and the other is blank.
> 
> I peeked at Bryan's tobaccocellar.com page and I see Former Straight Grain Flake in his open tin section, so I'm fairly certain that's one of them. The other I'm not so sure about, but it has the McClelland signature aroma, and a rich, dark, reddish color to it. Having smoked a bowl this morning, I'm thinking it's a straight virginia, so I'm guessing 5100?
> 
> Bryan - thanks so much for the generousity. I've already smoked the mystery sample and the scottish cake, and I'm about to load up something else - just haven't decided which yet...
> 
> Somebody pick up Bryan's!!!


----------



## DanR

Contrabass Bry said:


> In the spirit of keeping things moving:
> 
> 1792/Cob plug
> G&H Rum flake
> Solani 663
> Irish Flake
> Reiners LGF
> Dark Twist Roll cake
> Mick McQuaid Plug
> Wessex Campaign Dark flake
> Jackknife or Triple Play
> Stonehaven
> 
> Also add Sunday Picnic and Telegraph Hill


BUMP for Bryan

:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I'll expand this a bit more:

1792/Cob plug
G&H Rum flake
Solani 663
Irish Flake
Reiners LGF
Dark Twist Roll cake
Mick McQuaid Plug
Wessex Campaign Dark flake
Jackknife or Triple Play
Stonehaven
Sunday Picnic
Telegraph Hill
Dan Hamborger Veermaster
HOTW
McC Blue Mountain
McC Tudor Castle
McConnell Scottish Cake (I'm out now...)


----------



## Nick S.

Contrabass Bry said:


> I'll expand this a bit more:
> 
> 1792/Cob plug
> G&H Rum flake
> Solani 663
> Irish Flake
> Reiners LGF
> Dark Twist Roll cake
> Mick McQuaid Plug
> Wessex Campaign Dark flake
> Jackknife or Triple Play
> Stonehaven
> Sunday Picnic
> Telegraph Hill
> Dan Hamborger Veermaster
> HOTW
> McC Blue Mountain
> McC Tudor Castle
> McConnell Scottish Cake (I'm out now...)


Ok, I have a few of these... Bryan, PM me your address and I will get some out to you.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Cool beans! PM comin' at ya!


----------



## Nick S.

Scheduled for pick up tomorrow (9405 5036 9930 0225 4603 29)! My list will be forthcoming...


----------



## Nick S.

Here is my list, I can add more if needed...
Samuel Gawith - 1792 Flake<O</O
Solini - 656 Aged Burley Flake<O</O
Solani Blend 660 - Silver Flake<O</O
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Bosun Cut Plug
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Brown Bogie 
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Best Brown #2
McClelland Bulk - No.5100 Red Cake
McClelland Bulk - No.5105
McClelland Bulk - No.2015
McClelland - Grey Havens 
McClelland - Aurora
McClelland - Blue Mountain
MacBaren - HH Mature Virginia
MacBaren - Vanilla Cream Flake
GL Pease - Maltese Falcon
Rattray - Old Gowrie
McCranie's - Red Flake
Hearth & Home - Black House
<O</O


----------



## Nick S.

Bryans package entered the mailstream today...
oooo, that sounds kinda dirty...


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Someone pick this up or Nick is going to the recipient of a MAJOR McClelland bomb...


----------



## Nick S.

USPS tracking says that Bryan picked up his package from the Post Office yesterday

Here is an updated list

Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
Solani 656 Aged Burley Flake
Solani Blend 660 Silver Flake
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. Bosun Cut Plug
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. Brown Bogie
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. Best Brown #2
McClelland Bulk No. 5100 Red Cake
McClelland Bulk No. 5105
McClelland Bulk No. 2015
McClelland Grey Havens
McClelland Aurora
McClelland Blue Mountain
MacBaren HH Mature Virginia
MacBaren Vanilla Cream Flake
GL Pease Maltese Falcon
Rattray Old Gowrie
McCranie's Red Flake
Hearth & Home Black House


Add:
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. Glengarry Flake
McClelland Bulk No. 2000
McClelland Dark Star
McCranie's Red Ribbon
GL Pease Abingdon
GL Pease Laurel Heights
GL Pease Montgomery
Captain Earles Nightwatch
Captain Earles Stimulus Package
Charles Fairmorn Lancer Slices
Reiner Long Golden Flake 
<OHearth & Home Marble Kake
Butternut Burley
Trout Stream<O</O


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Pictures to follow. 

Wanted to let everyone know that Nick's package did indeed arrive! Quite a showing of "Puff math" again.

Got some very generaous samples of Irish flake, McB Dark Twist Roll Cake, and SG Navy Flake. So as not to be lonley, he also included some massive bags of C&D Epiphany, Presbi Mixture and another who's name escapes me.

The star (in my eyes) was the Navy Flake. It was completely covered in crystals and smelled devine! Had a bowl straight away and was really taken by the flavor. In a VA pipe, the sweetness really came though and reminded me of Bob's Choc Flake (only sans the perfume). Excellent burn properties to boot!

Dark Twist Roll Cake was a spicy little number that had an awesome sidestream aroma. Still couldn't avoid the McBite no matter how carefully I approached it. Still a tasty smoke overall.

Had a small bowl of IF over lunch yesterday. Wow! Talk about a stout, no-nonsense smoke! Tastes and smells just like manly tobacco should! I've seen several of these on a local shelf (for years) and looks like I'll be cleaning out their supply soon!

Thanks again for the great sampling!

Now let's get Nick sorted, pronto! I've got 5 of these, but they are all McClellands...


----------



## Nick S.

Contrabass Bry said:


> Pictures to follow.
> 
> Wanted to let everyone know that Nick's package did indeed arrive! Quite a showing of "Puff math" again.
> 
> Got some very generaous samples of Irish flake, McB Dark Twist Roll Cake, and SG Navy Flake. So as not to be lonley, he also included some massive bags of C&D Epiphany, Presbi Mixture and another who's name escapes me.
> 
> The star (in my eyes) was the Navy Flake. It was completely covered in crystals and smelled devine! Had a bowl straight away and was really taken by the flavor. In a VA pipe, the sweetness really came though and reminded me of Bob's Choc Flake (only sans the perfume). Excellent burn properties to boot!
> 
> Dark Twist Roll Cake was a spicy little number that had an awesome sidestream aroma. Still couldn't avoid the McBite no matter how carefully I approached it. Still a tasty smoke overall.
> 
> Had a small bowl of IF over lunch yesterday. Wow! Talk about a stout, no-nonsense smoke! Tastes and smells just like manly tobacco should! I've seen several of these on a local shelf (for years) and looks like I'll be cleaning out their supply soon!
> 
> Thanks again for the great sampling!
> 
> Now let's get Nick sorted, pronto! I've got 5 of these, but they are all McClellands...


Great, glad you are enjoying them! If I remember correctly the others were HOTW and Virginia Flake 633. The Navy Flake and the Epiphany are both from 2009 (that would explain the sugar crystals :dr).


----------



## keen smoke

Nick S. said:


> Here is my list, I can add more if needed...
> Samuel Gawith - 1792 Flake<O</O
> Solini - 656 Aged Burley Flake<O</O
> Solani Blend 660 - Silver Flake<O</O
> Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Bosun Cut Plug
> Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Brown Bogie
> Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Best Brown #2
> McClelland Bulk - No.5100 Red Cake
> McClelland Bulk - No.5105
> McClelland Bulk - No.2015
> McClelland - Grey Havens
> McClelland - Aurora
> McClelland - Blue Mountain
> MacBaren - HH Mature Virginia
> MacBaren - Vanilla Cream Flake
> GL Pease - Maltese Falcon
> Rattray - Old Gowrie
> McCranie's - Red Flake
> Hearth & Home - Black House
> <O</O


I can pick this up. Nick, PM me your addy and I'll get stuff ready to go out early next week.


----------



## Nick S.

keen smoke said:


> I can pick this up. Nick, PM me your addy and I'll get stuff ready to go out early next week.


Great! PM headed your way.


----------



## keen smoke

Nick, going out today. DC# 9405 5036 9930 0238 2991 45

I'll post a list this evening after work. Cheers, Dave


----------



## keen smoke

Here's my list:


Solani Aged Burley Flake
McClelland Christmas Cheer (any year/vintage)
Lane 1Q
Dan Hamborger Veermaster
GLP Triple Play
GLP Jacknife Plug
GH&Co bulk:
Kendal Dark
Kendal Gold
Dark Birdseye
Red Style

Any bulk C&D
excluding anything with latakia

Any Hearth & Home
excluding anything with latakia
favor VAs and VA/Pers

Any bulk McClelland
excluding anything with latakia
excluding 5100 and 2015


----------



## jfserama

keen smoke said:


> Here's my list:
> 
> 
> Solani Aged Burley Flake
> McClelland Christmas Cheer (any year/vintage)
> Lane 1Q
> Dan Hamborger Veermaster
> GLP Triple Play
> GLP Jacknife Plug
> GH&Co bulk:
> Kendal Dark
> Kendal Gold
> Dark Birdseye
> Red Style
> 
> Any bulk C&D
> excluding anything with latakia
> 
> Any Hearth & Home
> excluding anything with latakia
> favor VAs and VA/Pers
> 
> Any bulk McClelland
> excluding anything with latakia
> excluding 5100 and 2015


I've got a few of those. Sending you a PM now.


----------



## jfserama

sent. 0310 2010 0001 4266 2710


----------



## jfserama

I think I'm supposed to post my wish list now, so here it is:

McClelland Bulk Virginias (5100 or 2015 [vaper])
McC Boston 1776
A&C Petersen Escudo
McC Personal Reserve: St. James Woods, Dark star, or Blackwoods Flake
Solani VA flake
GLP Union Square
GLP Triple Play
Dunhill EMP
McC Blue Mountain

As you can probably tell I'm mostly a VA or Vaper smoker. So anything along those lines would be great. The ones I posted are just some that have caught my eye that I havent had the chance to try yet.


----------



## Nick S.

Edit... jfserama was on it... posted his list before I could ask for it...


----------



## jfserama

Nick S. said:


> Edit... jfserama was on it... posted his list before I could ask for it...


I'm sneaky like that. Wait for the last minute, then pounce!:heh:


----------



## Nick S.

jfserama said:


> I'm sneaky like that. Wait for the last minute, then pounce!:heh:


Yeah, you and everyone on ebay...


----------



## Nick S.

Just received Dave's package. All I can say is wow, 9 large bags of tobacco goodness. 
Let's see, he sent:

Solani 660 silver flake 
McClelland #2015 
McClelland Dark Star 
Rattray Brown Clunee 
GL Pease Embarcadero 
Dan Tobacco Tordenskjold Virginia Slices 
Gawith Hoggarth & Co Brown Bogie 
Gawith Hoggarth & Co Bosun Cut Plug 
Gawith Hoggarth & Co Kendal Flake 

None of them are less than 10 months old, and most of them are aged over a year. Thanks for the great tobaccos Dave!








<O</O


----------



## keen smoke

My pleasure! Hope you enjoy them


----------



## Nick S.

jfserama said:


> I think I'm supposed to post my wish list now, so here it is:
> 
> McClelland Bulk Virginias (5100 or 2015 [vaper])
> McC Boston 1776
> A&C Petersen Escudo
> McC Personal Reserve: St. James Woods, Dark star, or Blackwoods Flake
> Solani VA flake
> GLP Union Square
> GLP Triple Play
> Dunhill EMP
> McC Blue Mountain
> 
> As you can probably tell I'm mostly a VA or Vaper smoker. So anything along those lines would be great. The ones I posted are just some that have caught my eye that I havent had the chance to try yet.


bump for Jordan.

:bump:


----------



## jfserama

Thanks for the bump, Nick! :thumb:

Expanding this…

McClelland
—Bulk Virginias (5100, 5105, 2010, 2035 or 2015)
—Matured VA #22, 25, or 27 
—Boston 1776
—Personal Reserve: St. James Woods, Dark star, or Blackwoods Flake
—Blue Mountain

A&C Petersen Escudo

Solani VA flake

GLPease
—Union Square
—Triple Play

Dunhill 
—Early Morning Pipe

H&H
—AJ's VaPer
—VA spice

Samuel Gawith
—Anything

Stokkebye
—Luxury Navy Flake

Two Friends 
—Redwood

Also interested in trying a straight burley blend, maybe one of McClelland's bulk burleys.


----------



## keen smoke

I received Jordan's package today. Great samples of a nice variety of things: Christmas Cheer 2008, H&H Anni Kake, Erinmore Flake, MacBaren VA #1, Sterling Hunnicut, and a nice variety of C&D blenders - VA flake, red VA, Izmir, and Perique. Those will be fun to experiment with!

Oh, and he also put in some McClelland VA 24 from 2002. This is absolutely one of my top 3 favorite smokes. I've never had any with that much age, so I will certainly enjoy it!

Thanks Jordan!

Here's his list again:



jfserama said:


> Thanks for the bump, Nick! :thumb:
> 
> Expanding this&#8230;
> 
> McClelland
> -Bulk Virginias (5100, 5105, 2010, 2035 or 2015)
> -Matured VA #22, 25, or 27
> -Boston 1776
> -Personal Reserve: St. James Woods, Dark star, or Blackwoods Flake
> -Blue Mountain
> 
> A&C Petersen Escudo
> 
> Solani VA flake
> 
> GLPease
> -Union Square
> -Triple Play
> 
> Dunhill
> -Early Morning Pipe
> 
> H&H
> -AJ's VaPer
> -VA spice
> 
> Samuel Gawith
> -Anything
> 
> Stokkebye
> -Luxury Navy Flake
> 
> Two Friends
> -Redwood
> 
> Also interested in trying a straight burley blend, maybe one of McClelland's bulk burleys.


----------



## jfserama

keen smoke said:


> I received Jordan's package today [&#8230;] Oh, and he also put in some McClelland VA 24 from 2002. This is absolutely one of my top 3 favorite smokes. I've never had any with that much age, so I will certainly enjoy it!
> 
> Thanks Jordan!


Awesome. Glad you got the sampler. Hope you enjoy them! That #24 is really good, IMO, but I haven't had any with less age on it, so let me know how it compares.


----------



## jfserama

BUMP BUMP BUMP

I know someone out there has a few of these lying around. I'm easy to please—if it is a Virginia or Virginia/Perique I'm really happy. If it has latakia I'm willing to give it a shot. If it is an aromatic I will smoke it. If it is a burley I will smoke it while I read (the two go great together for some reason). If it happens to be on this list, I'm ecstatic! :banana: 

McClelland
—Bulk Virginias (5100, 5105, 2010, 2035 or 2015)
—Matured VA #22, 25, or 27 
—Boston 1776
—Personal Reserve: St. James Woods, Dark star, or Blackwoods Flake
—Blue Mountain

A&C Petersen Escudo

Solani VA flake

GLPease
—Union Square
—Triple Play

Dunhill 
—Early Morning Pipe

H&H
—AJ's VaPer
—VA spice

Samuel Gawith
—Anything

Stokkebye
—Luxury Navy Flake

Two Friends 
—Redwood

Also interested in trying a straight burley blend, maybe one of McClelland's bulk burleys.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I've got like 8 of these (Mostly McClellands...)

Let me know if you're looking for a trip to McTobacco Land!


----------



## jfserama

Contrabass Bry said:


> I've got like 8 of these (Mostly McClellands...)
> 
> Let me know if you're looking for a trip to McTobacco Land!


Perfect. I love McCs! Send them my way!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I'll be getting Jordan fixed-up.

In the meantime:

1792/Cob plug
G&H Rum flake
Reiners LGF
Mick McQuaid Plug
Wessex Campaign Dark flake
Jackknife or Triple Play
Stonehaven
Sunday Picnic
Telegraph Hill
Dan Hamborger Veermaster
McC Blue Mountain
McC Tudor Castle
McConnell Scottish Cake 
H&H Magnum Opus
Compton of Galashiels Macedonian Mixture


----------



## DanR

Contrabass Bry said:


> I'll be getting Jordan fixed-up.
> 
> In the meantime:
> 
> 1792/Cob plug
> G&H Rum flake
> Reiners LGF
> Mick McQuaid Plug
> Wessex Campaign Dark flake
> Jackknife or Triple Play
> Stonehaven
> Sunday Picnic
> Telegraph Hill
> Dan Hamborger Veermaster
> McC Blue Mountain
> McC Tudor Castle
> McConnell Scottish Cake
> H&H Magnum Opus
> Compton of Galashiels Macedonian Mixture


Bump for Bryan...

:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## jfserama

Got Bryan's sampler today. Very nice mix of tobaccos: Dark Star, BWF, Solani VA Flake, McC 2015, 5100, 2035, and 27. Can't wait to start sampling these! :laugh:

Here's his list again:



Contrabass Bry said:


> 1792/Cob plug
> G&H Rum flake
> Reiners LGF
> Mick McQuaid Plug
> Wessex Campaign Dark flake
> Jackknife or Triple Play
> Stonehaven
> Sunday Picnic
> Telegraph Hill
> Dan Hamborger Veermaster
> McC Blue Mountain
> McC Tudor Castle
> McConnell Scottish Cake
> H&H Magnum Opus
> Compton of Galashiels Macedonian Mixture


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Glad it arrived! Let us know your thoughts...

If you have the means, put some of that #27 and Dark Star aside for when you get a fresh tin. It's always nice to be able to put things in perspective.


----------



## Nick S.

Contrabass Bry said:


> I'll be getting Jordan fixed-up.
> 
> In the meantime:
> 
> 1792/Cob plug
> G&H Rum flake
> Reiners LGF
> Mick McQuaid Plug
> Wessex Campaign Dark flake
> Jackknife or Triple Play
> Stonehaven
> Sunday Picnic
> Telegraph Hill
> Dan Hamborger Veermaster
> McC Blue Mountain
> McC Tudor Castle
> McConnell Scottish Cake
> H&H Magnum Opus
> Compton of Galashiels Macedonian Mixture


:bump: Bump for Bryan, there has to be someone who has some of this... :bump:


----------



## Nick S.

It has been quiet here for awhile... Figured I'd give it a bump... Bryan, maybe you could expand your list...


----------



## Contrabass Bry

No problem.

1792/Cob plug
G&H Rum flake
Reiners LGF
Mick McQuaid Plug
Wessex Campaign Dark flake
Jackknife or Triple Play
Stonehaven
Sunday Picnic
Telegraph Hill
Dan Hamborger Veermaster
McC Blue Mountain
McC Tudor Castle
McConnell Scottish Cake 
H&H Magnum Opus
Compton of Galashiels Macedonian Mixture 
FVF
Anni Kake (w/some age on it)
McCrannie Red Ribbon
Dunhill (Light) Flake
Dunhill EMP
Peretti Park Square
SG Grousemoor


----------



## Nick S.

Contrabass Bry said:


> No problem.
> 
> 1792/Cob plug
> G&H Rum flake
> Reiners LGF
> Mick McQuaid Plug
> Wessex Campaign Dark flake
> Jackknife or Triple Play
> Stonehaven
> Sunday Picnic
> Telegraph Hill
> Dan Hamborger Veermaster
> McC Blue Mountain
> McC Tudor Castle
> McConnell Scottish Cake
> H&H Magnum Opus
> Compton of Galashiels Macedonian Mixture
> FVF
> Anni Kake (w/some age on it)
> McCrannie Red Ribbon
> Dunhill (Light) Flake
> Dunhill EMP
> Peretti Park Square
> SG Grousemoor


Bump for Bryan...
:bump: :bump: :bump:


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Thanks, Nick. 

One month and no response seems a little much. If noone is holding at least 3 of these standards, then I may as well pass...


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Someone pick this up. Free wishes!


----------



## DanR

Contrabass Bry said:


> Someone pick this up. Free wishes!


Bryan,

You're not giving this away, I got you! I have a few of the items on your list - just not the real exciting ones. I was hoping we'd get a few new guys playing the game with us, but it seems like it's just a few of us bombing each other...

Anyway, PM me your addy and I'll get yours in the mail.

In the meantime, I am donating my wish to my Newbie from the sample trade - Hannibal. He's really sliding of the cliff fast and I think this would be fun for him. Hannibal, post a long list of things that you've researched that you think you might like to try, and hopefully someone will pick it up.

Cheers!
DanR


----------



## Hannibal

Well sense Dan so graciously offered I'm going to let him twist my arm some more.

Dan, I can't thank you enough. But you might want to reinforce your mailbox.....

Well you did say long list so here it goes....

Peterson Irish Flake
McConnell Oriental
H&H Billy Budd
H&H Havana Daydream
Dunhill London Mixture
GL Pease Key Largo
GL Pease Robusto
McClelland Havana Daydream
GH Bob's Chocolate Flake
Hearth and Home Anniversary-Kake
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Rattray Hal O' the Wynd
Samuel Gawith St James Flake

Dan, thanks again!! This cliff is dangerous.......


----------



## Hannibal

Anyone???? :dunno:


----------



## Nick S.

Hannibal said:


> Anyone???? :dunno:


The weekends are usually slow on here, and as this was a holiday weekend it seems to have been even slower. Give it some time... It is kind of like fishing. I would say if nothing has happened in a week or so then expand the list.


----------



## DanR

Bryan,

Yours is scheduled for pickup tomorrow.

DCN: 9405 5036 9930 0301 6441 86

Cheers!

P.S. Bump for Hannibal!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Dan, you are a gentleman of the highest order!

Tell ya what, Hannibal, take H&H Havana Daydream, Anniversary Kake and Royal Yacht off your list and put in some substitutes. I'll take care of those in the spirit of DanR...

Bump for Hannibal's "updated" list!


----------



## Hannibal

Bryan, You are too kind Sir! A million thanks goes out to you! 

I can't believe the generosity of the Brothers on this side. And I can only hope to repay all of you in due time!

So without further a due my updated list follows.

Peterson Irish Flake
McConnell Oriental
H&H Billy Bud
Dunhill London Mixture
Dunhill Nightcap
Dunhill DeLuxe Navy rolls
GL Pease Key Largo
GL Pease Robusto
GH Bob's Chocolate Flake
McClelland Havana Daydream
Rattray Hal O' the Wynd
Samuel Gawith St James Flake
Samuel Gawith - 1792 Flake
Orlik Golden Sliced (OGS)
Peter Stokkebye LNF
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake
Escudo

If this list is too far out please let me know as my noobness is still showing....


----------



## DanR

Contrabass Bry said:


> Dan, you are a gentleman of the highest order!
> 
> Tell ya what, Hannibal, take H&H Havana Daydream, Anniversary Kake and Royal Yacht off your list and put in some substitutes. I'll take care of those in the spirit of DanR...
> 
> Bump for Hannibal's "updated" list!


Wow, thanks Bryan. RG coming to you!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Let me tell you how flabbergasted I was when I opened the box from DanR...

Picture, if you will, a man coming home from work. Feet dragging, only a few minutes respite before having to get back in the car and drive an hour to an orchestra rehearsal that lasts until 10 o'clock then looking forward to the hour drive back. And this is the 3rd day of 5 exactly like this.

Only this day, there is a USPS flat rate box that is thick with the scent of aged tobacco. With trembling hands, the seal is broken and one by one, it's contents revealed.

First grab is a large, fresh sample of G&H Rum Flake. I notice the light maple sugar aroma and an even slighter Lakeland essence. This will be the first to go into my pipe upon my arrival to rehearsal.

Next out is a sizable chunk of Cob Plug. Very compact and intriguing aroma. I'll definitely need more time to explore this one. Too bad I've never had 1792 flake to compare. Whoops! spoke too soon...

Out comes about 6 flakes of 1792! This has GOT to be some potent stuff! I rub between my fingers appeared to leave an appreciable amount of what looked like snuff on my fingertips. Waste not. Up my toot she went. If all else fails, I may just turn half of this into snuff. This package is already batting 1000 for my top wishes. How could it possible get better?

I'll tell you. A highly compressed, potato sized chunk of Grousemoor! I should have a nice introduction to Lakeland tobacco now. Once I untangle this blob, I imagine that it amounts to a 50g tins worth.

Then I extract no less than 6 flakes of Full Virginia Flake! It's been quite a while since I've had this gem and even though it's already developing crystals, I'll let this rest in it's own tiny jar until I get through these new blends.

WHAT IS THIS?!?!? The elusive Stonehaven! This is paramount to sending me an ounce of gold! Smells absolutely devine...

One more lonely bag at the bottom of the box and quite honestly, I can't believe how generous Dan has been, let alone that he has nailed 6 of my top wishes! (You couldn't have had all these open around the house, could you?!?) As the ziplock unfurls, I see the words "McClelland"... YAY! then "Christmas Cheer"... Super! Surprisingly, I've never tried any of these offerings (some McClelland fan I am.) But what's this? 2002? Holy sh!t! Now he sent me an ounce of platimum to go with the gold!

I can't tell you how much this package has moved me. Dan, I want to give my most sincere "thanks" for putting this together.

*UPDATE*
True to my word, I had the G&H Rum Flake last night. I really like it! The lakeland essence is subtle in this creamy and sweet smoke. Burns like a champ! Then I ended the night with a small cob of Stonehaven. Nothing like it!

This morning on my walk into work, it was Grousemoor. My, this is bright and zingy! A pipefull of this and you wouldn't need to take lemon with your tea. From the looks of it, I would have imagined the flavors to be darker. How old was this stuff? This ribbon cut had congealed in to a mass. Two brilliant experiences into Lakeland tobaccos right out of the gate!

Your good fortune (winning the P&C Stonehaven drawing) and bad fortune (brother who popped your 10yr old Cristmas Cheer) have brought a great lightness to my heart.

I will be reporting on the others as I get around to them.

Many, many thanks!


----------



## DanR

Bryan, 

I am certainly glad you liked the sampler. I hope it was worth the wait.

About that grousemoor, I have no idea what the age is. I found that at my local tobacconist, and when I asked him about it, the guy said "that's been here forever, you want some?" and he gave me about 3 onces... 

Now, if we could just entice a few more pipers to play MAW with us, they'd surely have some fun in here!

Cheers!


----------



## BigBehr

DanR said:


> Bryan,
> 
> I am certainly glad you liked the sampler. I hope it was worth the wait.
> 
> Now, if we could just entice a few more pipers to play MAW, they'd surely have some fun in here!
> 
> Cheers!


Im trying!!!! I just need to build my cellar so I have enough blends to fill a wish! Looking forward to participating in the future.


----------



## DanR

BigBehr said:


> Im trying!!!! I just need to build my cellar so I have enough blends to fill a wish! Looking forward to participating in the future.


Cool, thanks BigBehr. And just FYI, the typical MAW wish fulfillment is four or five samples - it doesn't need to be huge like you see in the newbie sampler trades...


----------



## Hannibal

Bump for a new week......


----------



## BigBehr

Maybe try expanding your list, if there is anything else you want to try. It might help us grant your wish sooner.


----------



## Troutman22

I have a lot of your list Hannibal but none of them are open.  Someone will get ya!


----------



## Nick S.

Hannibal said:


> Bryan, You are too kind Sir! A million thanks goes out to you!
> 
> I can't believe the generosity of the Brothers on this side. And I can only hope to repay all of you in due time!
> 
> So without further a due my updated list follows.
> 
> Peterson Irish Flake
> McConnell Oriental
> H&H Billy Bud
> Dunhill London Mixture
> Dunhill Nightcap
> Dunhill DeLuxe Navy rolls
> GL Pease Key Largo
> GL Pease Robusto
> GH Bob's Chocolate Flake
> McClelland Havana Daydream
> Rattray Hal O' the Wynd
> Samuel Gawith St James Flake
> Samuel Gawith - 1792 Flake
> Orlik Golden Sliced (OGS)
> Peter Stokkebye LNF
> Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
> G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake
> Escudo
> 
> If this list is too far out please let me know as my noobness is still showing....


:bump: :bump: 
I don't have many of these, and of the few I do have only one of them is open at the moment... there has to be someone out there in pipe land that can fill this order. We need more pipers playing...


----------



## Hannibal

*New week Bump.....*

Peterson Irish Flake
McConnell Oriental
H&H Billy Bud
Dunhill London Mixture
Dunhill Nightcap
Dunhill DeLuxe Navy rolls
GL Pease Key Largo
GL Pease Robusto
GH Bob's Chocolate Flake
McClelland Havana Daydream
Rattray Hal O' the Wynd
Samuel Gawith St James Flake
Samuel Gawith - 1792 Flake
Orlik Golden Sliced (OGS)
Peter Stokkebye LNF
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake
Escudo


----------



## RJpuffs

Hannibal said:


> *New week Bump.....*
> Peterson Irish Flake
> McConnell Oriental
> H&H Billy Bud
> Dunhill London Mixture
> Dunhill Nightcap
> Dunhill DeLuxe Navy rolls
> GL Pease Key Largo
> GL Pease Robusto
> GH Bob's Chocolate Flake
> McClelland Havana Daydream
> Rattray Hal O' the Wynd
> Samuel Gawith St James Flake
> Samuel Gawith - 1792 Flake
> Orlik Golden Sliced (OGS)
> Peter Stokkebye LNF
> Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
> G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake
> Escudo





Nick S. said:


> :bump: :bump:
> I don't have many of these, and of the few I do have only one of them is open at the moment... there has to be someone out there in pipe land that can fill this order. We need more pipers playing...


What he said ... I only have 4 or 5 of the blends on yer list, but only one open with any usable quantity. List expansion may be prudent. :dude:


----------



## Hannibal

Well I'm going to be leaving for vacation on the 16th through the 27th. So I will not be home to receive it until I get back. But none the less I've added three additional ones to the list....

Peterson Irish Flake
McConnell Oriental
H&H Billy Bud
Dunhill London Mixture
Dunhill Nightcap
Dunhill DeLuxe Navy rolls
GL Pease Key Largo
GL Pease Robusto
GH Bob's Chocolate Flake
McClelland Havana Daydream
Rattray Hal O' the Wynd
Samuel Gawith St James Flake
Samuel Gawith - 1792 Flake
Orlik Golden Sliced (OGS)
Peter Stokkebye LNF
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake
Escudo 

Well let's try to add three other ones.....

Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
Esoterica Stonehaven 
Esoterica Penzance


----------



## BigBehr

I got this!!! PM SENT Finally I have enough to cover this!



Hannibal said:


> Well I'm going to be leaving for vacation on the 16th through the 27th. So I will not be home to receive it until I get back. But none the less I've added three additional ones to the list....
> 
> Peterson Irish Flake
> McConnell Oriental
> H&H Billy Bud
> Dunhill London Mixture
> Dunhill Nightcap
> Dunhill DeLuxe Navy rolls
> GL Pease Key Largo
> GL Pease Robusto
> GH Bob's Chocolate Flake
> McClelland Havana Daydream
> Rattray Hal O' the Wynd
> Samuel Gawith St James Flake
> Samuel Gawith - 1792 Flake
> Orlik Golden Sliced (OGS)
> Peter Stokkebye LNF
> Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake
> G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake
> Escudo
> 
> Well let's try to add three other ones.....
> 
> Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
> Esoterica Stonehaven
> Esoterica Penzance


----------



## BigBehr

Hannibal I will get yours mailed late this week so it does not arrive early.

Here is my list: The top seven I separated out because those are on the top of my list.

Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd 
Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow	
McClelland Frog Morton	
McClelland Frog Morton Across the Pond	
McClelland Frog Morton on the Bayou	
McClelland Frog Morton on the Town
McClelland Blue Mountain	


McClelland Bombay Court	
McClelland British Woods	
McClelland Bulk No.5125 Coyote Classic Full	
GL Pease Caravan	
McClelland Full Balkan Reserve	
Cornell & Diehl Junkyard Dawg	
GL Pease Key Largo	
Russ Ouellette Mt. Marcy	
McClelland Old Dog	
Balkan Sobranie 
Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow
Cornell & Diehl Red Stag
Cornell & Diehl Riverboat Gambler	
McClelland Syrian Full Balkan
Captain Earles Ten Russians	
MacBaren The Solent Mixture	
Peterson University Flake	
Cornell & Diehl Yaller Dawg
McClelland Havana Daydream
Rattray Hal O' the Wynd
H&H Magnum Opus
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal's Kentucky


----------



## BigBehr

BigBehr said:


> Hannibal I will get yours mailed late this week so it does not arrive early.
> 
> Here is my list: The top seven I separated out because those are on the top of my list.
> 
> Cornell & Diehl Billy Budd
> Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow
> McClelland Frog Morton
> McClelland Frog Morton Across the Pond
> McClelland Frog Morton on the Bayou
> McClelland Frog Morton on the Town
> McClelland Blue Mountain
> 
> McClelland Bombay Court
> McClelland British Woods
> McClelland Bulk No.5125 Coyote Classic Full
> GL Pease Caravan
> McClelland Full Balkan Reserve
> Cornell & Diehl Junkyard Dawg
> GL Pease Key Largo
> Russ Ouellette Mt. Marcy
> McClelland Old Dog
> Balkan Sobranie
> Cornell & Diehl Purple Cow
> Cornell & Diehl Red Stag
> Cornell & Diehl Riverboat Gambler
> McClelland Syrian Full Balkan
> Captain Earles Ten Russians
> MacBaren The Solent Mixture
> Peterson University Flake
> Cornell & Diehl Yaller Dawg
> McClelland Havana Daydream
> Rattray Hal O' the Wynd
> H&H Magnum Opus
> Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal's Kentucky


Package in the mail today.... Bump for my list!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

BigBehr Got Some of those Pm me your addy.


----------



## BigBehr

Pm Sent! Thanks Warren!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

Sorry I missed the mail today I hope to get it to the postoffice tomorrow they were closed today Gotta Love these new reduced rural mail hours.


----------



## BigBehr

No worries... Make sure to get your list posted!


----------



## DanR

OK Warren, what's on your wishlist?

:bump:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

Im getting the package out today so surprise me.


----------



## BigBehr

Bump for warren! Got mine yesterday!!!!

Frog morton on the town 
Penzance 
Tambo
Irish Flake
purple cow

Thanks Again Warren!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

you may have to let the cow dry a little the tin was sealed before I mailed it. and Watch out for the tambo it can be a little strong in the vitamin N.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

Just a Bump My wish is to be surprised with whatever is in the envelope. So please send me a couple of samples of your favorite English va/per Oriental etc


----------



## RJpuffs

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Just a Bump My wish is to be surprised with whatever is in the envelope. So please send me a couple of samples of your favorite English va/per Oriental etc


Thats an easy one! I'll dig up some VaPers to send ya - PM me your addie!


----------



## RJpuffs

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Just a Bump My wish is to be surprised with whatever is in the envelope. So please send me a couple of samples of your favorite English va/per Oriental etc


A few chunks of VaPer surprise headed his way 

For my wish - I'd like to try some "premium" name VA. Straight VA or VaPer (NOT english or balkan).

Dunhill Flake/Light/Medium whatever they call it these days, or a Davidoff version of VA or VaPer ONLY (no latakia!).

Failing that, any VA from the McCletchup No.* series.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

I found the package Thanks for the samples.


----------



## RJpuffs

JustOneMoreStick said:


> I found the package Thanks for the samples.


Enjoy, all my faves 



RJpuffs said:


> For my wish - I'd like to try some "premium" name VA. Straight VA or VaPer (NOT english or balkan).
> 
> Dunhill Flake/Light/Medium whatever they call it these days, or a Davidoff version of VA or VaPer ONLY (no latakia!).
> 
> Failing that, any VA from the McCletchup No.* series.


and a bump for my wishlist. No Cletchup fans around??? Should be an easy one!


----------



## laloin

RJpuffs said:


> Enjoy, all my faves
> 
> and a bump for my wishlist. No Cletchup fans around??? Should be an easy one!


not soo easy, when you have cornered the market on Va, and Va/per's ron. But I'll see what I have in the cellar that you would enjoy 
troy


----------



## RJpuffs

laloin said:


> not soo easy, when you have cornered the market on Va, and Va/per's ron. But I'll see what I have in the cellar that you would enjoy
> troy


Forgot all about this! Expand wishlist to any VA or VaPer ... that is not already in my cellar list 
http://www.TobaccoCellar.com/RJPuffs


----------



## DanR

RJpuffs said:


> Forgot all about this! Expand wishlist to any VA or VaPer ... that is not already in my cellar list
> http://www.TobaccoCellar.com/RJPuffs


I got this one!


----------



## RJpuffs

DanR said:


> I got this one!


 mommy! :bawling:


----------



## Michigan_Moose

RJpuffs said:


> mommy! :bawling:


LOL... I just placed a order and hope to be joining you all soon.


----------



## DanR

RJ, your package is on the way. 

I'd like to donate my wish to the first person to post at least 6 tobaccos that you've never tried before (preferably stuff that is readily available too)... Newbies encouraged!


----------



## AStateJB

DanR said:


> RJ, your package is on the way.
> 
> I'd like to donate my wish to the first person to post at least 6 tobaccos that you've never tried before (preferably stuff that is readily available too)... Newbies encouraged!


Very generous of you Dan! I'm going to go with.

Frog Morton Across the Pond
Hal o the Wynd
Royal Yacht
Balkan Sasieni
Bullseye Flake
Erinmore Flake

Thank you sir!


----------



## DanR

Josh gets it. It should be easy to fill too, so somebody pick this up and get a wish of your own...


----------



## Wallbright

AStateJB said:


> Very generous of you Dan! I'm going to go with.
> 
> Frog Morton Across the Pond
> Hal o the Wynd
> Royal Yacht
> Balkan Sasieni
> Bullseye Flake
> Erinmore Flake


I've got this! I'll post my wish later tonight when I have time to think about it.


----------



## DanR

Wow, that was fast. Way to go Tyler!


----------



## Wallbright

DanR said:


> Wow, that was fast. Way to go Tyler!


I kind of baited in chat. I threw out the thread and said someone should take you up on the offer knowing full well I was going to pick up whoever posted lol. :whoo:


----------



## AStateJB

Wallbright said:


> I kind of baited in chat. I threw out the thread and said someone should take you up on the offer knowing full well I was going to pick up whoever posted lol. :whoo:


Yeah... he's a sneaky SOB, this one! Better go prepare the impact area... :target:


----------



## Wallbright

Alright here is my wish list (Some are the same as Josh as I haven't tried them yet): 

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake
Rattrays Hal O' the Wynd
Rattrays Marlin Flake
Peterson Irish Flake
Balkan Sobranie (new or old arty
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Bell's Three Nuns
Ennerdale Flake


----------



## Wallbright

I'll be shipping out your package Wednesday Josh as I am waiting on an order to come in. It says it should be delivered Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## AStateJB

Wallbright said:


> I'll be shipping out your package Wednesday Josh as I am waiting on an order to come in. It says it should be delivered Tuesday at the latest.


Sounds good to me! Gives me time to get more jars. I'm assuming the 3 empties I have won't quite be enough... :lol:


----------



## RJpuffs

DanR said:


> RJ, your package is on the way.


Eeek!

Dan took the opportunity to clobber me with a MAW-bomb of full tins:
McClelland VA 22
McConnell Red VA
Solani 660
Dunill Flake

Did I mention .... eeek! ?

Thanks Dan, I got my wish fulfilled, in spades!


----------



## Wallbright

On it's way! I'm dropping it off first thing tomorrow. DC#9101 1501 3471 1192 4672 89


----------



## AStateJB

Wallbright said:


> On it's way! I'm dropping it off first thing tomorrow. DC#9101 1501 3471 1192 4672 89


:woohoo:

*reminder to self - buy more jars. and possibly body armor...


----------



## AStateJB

Got my WAW from Tyler today and i'll say this :woohoo:  He hooked me up!










Esoterica Stonehaven
Erinmore Flake
Peter Stokkebye Proper English
Balkan Sasieni
Park Lane No. 15
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake

AND an estate pipe that he restored! What a hit! Thanks Tyler! Good job on the pipe by the way. It looks good.  I'm going to have to start looking for a pipe rack soon...


----------



## Wallbright

Glad it made it there! I hope you enjoy those blends as they are among my favorites, especially the Stonehaven and LBF. Let me know what you think of the pipe as well. Happy puffing!


----------



## Wallbright

Wallbright said:


> Alright here is my wish list (Some are the same as Josh as I haven't tried them yet):
> 
> Samuel Gawith St. James Flake
> Rattrays Hal O' the Wynd
> Rattrays Marlin Flake
> Peterson Irish Flake
> Balkan Sobranie (new or old arty
> Dunhill Royal Yacht
> Bell's Three Nuns
> Ennerdale Flake


Adding to the above:
Hearth and Home Marble Kake
Hearth & Home Rolando's Own
Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake
Hearth & Home AJ's VaPer
McClelland Anniversary
McClelland Christmas Cheer (any other than 2010)


----------



## Wallbright

I guess to keep this thing moving since it has almost been two weeks just surprise me with some of your favorite Va or Va/Pers. I have not really updated my cellar in quite a while but you can use it as a base to see what I have etc.

Tobacco Cellar wallbright's summary pipe tobacco aging cellar


----------



## Wallbright

Bumping this in hopes of getting it back on track.


----------



## Wallbright

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake
Rattrays Hal O' the Wynd
Rattrays Marlin Flake
Peterson Irish Flake
Balkan Sobranie (new or old )
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Ennerdale Flake

Hearth and Home Marble Kake
Hearth & Home Rolando's Own
Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake
Hearth & Home AJ's VaPer
McClelland Anniversary
McClelland Christmas Cheer (any other than 2010)

Or just surprise me with some of your favorite Va or Va/Pers. I have not really updated my cellar in quite a while but you can use it as a base to see what I have etc.

http://tobaccocellar.com/wallbright


----------



## pipinho

can someone hooke me up with some cigar blends?
Key Largo
havana dream
billy bud
any more if there are.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Tyler, I got you covered. 

@ Benjamin,

I think you've missed the protocol for this thread: You fulfill someone's wishlist, then you provide your's for someone to pick up.

That being said, I have a large bag of Habana Daydream that I'll never touch. It's yours. Just shoot me a PM with your address.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Tyler & Benjamin,

Your packages go out today!


----------



## DanR

So Bryan, What's your wish???


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Tyler,

DC# 9505 5000 2113 2094 0000 91

Ben,

DC# 9505 5000 2113 2094 0000 84

Let me think.... 

Wessex Campaign Dark Flake
Mick McQuaid Plug
GL Pease Haddo's Delight
H&H Magnum Opus
Peterson's Perfect Plug
McC Tudor Castle
Rattray Brown Clunee
GL Pease Telegraph Hill
SG St James Flake
McC St James Woods


----------



## Wallbright

Contrabass Bry said:


> Tyler,
> 
> DC# 9505 5000 2113 2094 0000 91
> 
> Ben,
> 
> DC# 9505 5000 2113 2094 0000 84
> 
> Let me think....
> 
> Wessex Campaign Dark Flake
> Mick McQuaid Plug
> GL Pease Haddo's Delight
> H&H Magnum Opus
> Peterson's Perfect Plug
> McC Tudor Castle
> Rattray Brown Clunee
> GL Pease Telegraph Hill
> SG St James Flake
> McC St James Woods


Somehow I totally missed that you picked up my wish. Thank you very much! You were more than generous! Here are the contents.










Rattrays Marlin Flake
Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Ennerdale Flake
McConnel Scottish Cake

Thanks! Do we leave Trader Feedback for this MAW/PIF?


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Glad they arrived.

I was turned-on to Scottish Cake by IHT a few years ago. While a little spendy, it really is an incredibly different VA/Per. Hoping you like it!

The Marlin Flake seems recently tinned(label shows the new distributor: Arango.) I'm not sure how I feel about it, seems changed. Then again, it could just be me worrying since I bought 12 tins of this and was expeciting the old XYZ distributed stock. While still blended at K&K, I'm hoping that the recipe hasn't changed.

The Anni Kake is quite "fresh" as well as it is from a currently made batch.

Enjoy!

p.s. I have left feedback for others since at some point in time, you have to "give to get". Seems like it should be considered a "TRADE". But, that's just my fuzzy logic...


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Maybe this list is a little too esoteric:
Wessex Campaign Dark Flake
Mick McQuaid Plug
GL Pease Haddo's Delight
H&H Magnum Opus
Peterson's Perfect Plug
McC Tudor Castle
Rattray Brown Clunee
GL Pease Telegraph Hill
SG St James Flake
McC St James Woods 

I'll add some more mainstream selections:
Middleton Sugar Barrel
PS LTF
Something from Boswells


----------



## Contrabass Bry

In the spirit of keeping this thread moving,I'm going to give this MAW to the next newbie that posts. Newbie=8mos or less.




Enjoy!


----------



## houncer

I think I qualify


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Cool, now you can ask for some some new stuff!

Make the list as long as you like so others have a chance to pick up at least 3-4 before they send out.


----------



## houncer

Wow, awesome!! I will PM you for your home address to send you a proper thanks. 

I've wanted to try:
SG 1792
SG FVF
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
Peterson Irish Oak
C&D Autumn Evening
Any of the Frog Mortons
Any of the Hearth & Home blends
Sugar Barrel 

That's my list & thanks!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Somebody pick this gent up!

In a total breech of protocol, he sent me a package from 4Noggins that included a tin on 3P's & 2oz of SG St James Flake! (I couldn't help myself, never having tried SJF. WOW! This just shot to the top of my fav Va/Per list and it is obviously fresh off the boat. No telling what a little time in the jar will do for this wonderful stuff!)

The gauntlet has been thrown, sir. No good deed goes unpunished!

Whoever DOES get him, PM me his address! He's got another thing commin' if he thinks he can get away with this sort of business!


----------



## hardcz

haha, you probably deserved it.


----------



## laloin

I can probley pick up Houncer MAW if he doesn't mind some aged FVF, 1792  I've got some Frog Morton across the pond, but I'm afraid he may get hooked on sryian Lat like I did hahah, I just order some Anni Kake from P&C if you want to wait a couple of week I can provide your MAW Houncer 
troy


----------



## houncer

I am glad Bryan is happy! Troy; I am in no hurry. I did pick up some Across the Pond recently and LOVE it! No need to have that on my wish list anymore. Thanks guys!


----------



## laloin

Dude your not making this easy on me are you hahahahhaha
troy


----------



## laloin

Bryan has another thing coming from me, since he mentioned he hasn't tried LTF. Bombs away Bryan 
troy


----------



## DanR

laloin said:


> Bryan has another thing coming from me, since he mentioned he hasn't tried LTF. Bombs away Bryan
> troy


Troy, I can certainly pick this one up, especially since you are bombing Bryan. In fact, I'll make a deal with you - I'll send Houncer a package, you send a Bryan something nice, and I'll let you have the next wish. What do you say?


----------



## laloin

DanR said:


> Troy, I can certainly pick this one up, especially since you are bombing Bryan. In fact, I'll make a deal with you - I'll send Houncer a package, you send a Bryan something nice, and I'll let you have the next wish. What do you say?


works for me, since he hasn't tried LTF I'm make sure to blow up his mailbox mahahhahahah
troy
t


----------



## DanR

laloin said:


> works for me, since he hasn't tried LTF I'm make sure to blow up his mailbox mahahhahahah
> troy
> t


Ok, Houncer and I have made contact and his package will go out tomorrow. Troy, let us know your wish!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I see what's going on here...


----------



## laloin

I had to think bout what I want.
Reiner Long Golden flake, I get sticker shock when I see the price for a 100 gram tin
JKP 
G&H Best brown flake #2
G&H Brown Flake Scented
G&H Glengarry flake
SG Navy flake
Rattray old gowie

nothing to hard to found I hope thanks
troy


----------



## houncer

Holy Jumpin!!!!!! How many sacks of baccy can you fit in a small mailing box?! Eleven! DanR destroyed my mailbox today and I am shocked. I though I would get 1 or 2 samples but 11!? In the box were H&H Anni-Kake and Louisiana Red, FVF, 1792, Firedance Flake, Sugar Barrel, Erinmore Flake, Hal O the Wind, C&D Bayou Morning, Peterson Irish Oak and finally, the recent hot-baccy Stonehaven!! 

The smell from all of these bags is making my mouth water.

THANKS DAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## houncer

Snapped a picture on my IPad but can't seem to upload from there. Sorry!


----------



## DanR

laloin said:


> I had to think bout what I want.
> Reiner Long Golden flake, I get sticker shock when I see the price for a 100 gram tin
> JKP
> G&H Best brown flake #2
> G&H Brown Flake Scented
> G&H Glengarry flake
> SG Navy flake
> Rattray old gowie
> 
> nothing to hard to found I hope thanks
> troy


:bump:

Bumping this for Troy.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I may have to send this anonymously...

Shh. Don't tell Troy.


----------



## laloin

contra, when you say you've haven't tried LTF. how many pallets do you want 
troy


----------



## hardcz

Not sure if Contra got this for laloin, though incoming Reiner Long Golden flake oke:


----------



## Contrabass Bry

laloin said:


> contra, when you say you've haven't tried LTF. how many pallets do you want
> troy











...just keep 'em comin'! :banana:


----------



## laloin

ok contrabass really over the top. He enclosed a nice sample 5 year old LGF, a 30 year sample of old Gowie. My gawd I can see the sugar crystal reflecting the light. and a nice sample of G&H glengarry.
to add insult to injurie Hardcz sent me a whole tin of LGF. 
your LTF is on the way as soon as my B&M get some in stock, I'm waiting caz they have old tins of Marlin flake Contra. the same Marlin flake I sent you last year in the blind test sample II that you thought was heavenly.
ok my wish is done. who's up to bat?
troy


----------



## Contrabass Bry

That would be Dan (hardcz).
Don't be shy. Give us your list, brother!


----------



## hardcz

Contrabass Bry said:


> That would be Dan (hardcz).
> Don't be shy. Give us your list, brother!


I do believe you posted before me and sent his wish before me as well... I would believe that Contrabass is up.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Good form, sir! My package to Troy was supposed to occur a bit more surreptitiously...

A gift like your's cannot go without recognition. Make your wish (list).


----------



## hardcz

Contrabass Bry said:


> Good form, sir! My package to Troy was supposed to occur a bit more surreptitiously...
> 
> A gift like your's cannot go without recognition. Make your wish (list).


*sigh* if I must...

I'm a noob.... Been doing some crazy trading for samplers

My mythical awesome tobacco would be something light to medium in body, and smooth. I haven't liked the peppery flavor in cigars or tobacco so hoping to stay away from them.

As far as specific brands, just looking at RJPuffs cellar and I don't know if I'd like these or not.... so please use your guidance in picking.

reiner long golden flake
rattray hal o the wynd
a & c peterson escudo navy deluxe
esoterica tobacciana dorchester
solani blend 633 virginia flake
peter stokkebye luxury navy flake
peter stokkebye luxury twist flake

I'm open to anything and everything, my cellar is: Tobacco Cellar hardcz's summary pipe tobacco aging cellar I have quite a few samplers I haven't put in there yet though yea. Hope that's not too confusing.


----------



## DanR

hardcz said:


> *sigh* if I must...
> 
> I'm a noob.... Been doing some crazy trading for samplers
> 
> My mythical awesome tobacco would be something light to medium in body, and smooth. I haven't liked the peppery flavor in cigars or tobacco so hoping to stay away from them.
> 
> As far as specific brands, just looking at RJPuffs cellar and I don't know if I'd like these or not.... so please use your guidance in picking.
> 
> reiner long golden flake
> rattray hal o the wynd
> a & c peterson escudo navy deluxe
> esoterica tobacciana dorchester
> solani blend 633 virginia flake
> peter stokkebye luxury navy flake
> peter stokkebye luxury twist flake
> 
> I'm open to anything and everything, my cellar is: Tobacco Cellar hardcz's summary pipe tobacco aging cellar I have quite a few samplers I haven't put in there yet though yea. Hope that's not too confusing.


I'm all over this one! hardcz (aka Big Gay Dan?) please send me your addy and I'll get this out on Monday.

I'd like to donate my wish to a newbie (to puff anyway) that has proven that he's a true BOTL, Mikebjrtx.


----------



## hardcz

Thanks Dan. I can't even remember how I got that name via vherf but anywho. YAY!


----------



## laloin

DanR said:


> I'm all over this one! hardcz (aka Big Gay Dan?) please send me your addy and I'll get this out on Monday.
> 
> I'd like to donate my wish to a newbie (to puff anyway) that has proven that he's a true BOTL, Mikebjrtx.


Mike knows too much bout blends, he guessed right on just bout all his blind taste test, but I'm all over Mike getting his wish


----------



## mikebjrtx

DanR said:


> I'm all over this one! hardcz (aka Big Gay Dan?) please send me your addy and I'll get this out on Monday.
> 
> I'd like to donate my wish to a newbie (to puff anyway) that has proven that he's a true BOTL, Mikebjrtx.


Wow, thanks Dan. I've been on a buying spree and cant think of anything except:

If anyone has any straight latica or oriental tobacco, I would like to try to figure out which tastes are coming from which tobacco in the balkan blends I enjoy.
Or if anyone has a new and old sample of whatever tobacco they think ages well, I would like to sample and compare the deference age makes.
Again just small samples, It's just for curiosity.


----------



## hardcz

Jeeze Dan! I was like who sent me pipe tobacco, then I was like OHHHH YEAAAAA!!!!

I think if someone sneezed around the box it probably would of burst open. Pics to follow, couldn't wait to smoke the escudo as a new pipe showed up too.... yes it's a little wet... and 100% worth it lol.


----------



## DanR

hardcz said:


> Jeeze Dan! I was like who sent me pipe tobacco, then I was like OHHHH YEAAAAA!!!!
> 
> I think if someone sneezed around the box it probably would of burst open. Pics to follow, couldn't wait to smoke the escudo as a new pipe showed up too.... yes it's a little wet... and 100% worth it lol.


Dan - I hope you like them. I was able to hit only a few of the tobaccos on your wishlist, but I tried to include some others that met the same profile you were looking for.

Mike - you might try adding a few specifics to your list. Surely there are a few tobaccos that you've been wanting to try but haven't endulged in yet?


----------



## hardcz

WHAT IS THIS!!!!


----------



## mikebjrtx

DanR said:


> Dan - I hope you like them. I was able to hit only a few of the tobaccos on your wishlist, but I tried to include some others that met the same profile you were looking for.
> 
> Mike - you might try adding a few specifics to your list. Surely there are a few tobaccos that you've been wanting to try but haven't endulged in yet?


There are a few that I plan on trying but just havn't got around to ordering yet:
Orlik Golden Sliced
Dunhill Flake
Wilke 191
Revor Plug


----------



## mikebjrtx

Dan, could I pass this wish on to Bryan? He sent me some fantastic samples in the blind taste test, and I think he is due a wish. I really don’t have anything on my radar right now and don’t want to stall the thread.


----------



## DanR

mikebjrtx said:


> Dan, could I pass this wish on to Bryan? He sent me some fantastic samples in the blind taste test, and I think he is due a wish. I really don't have anything on my radar right now and don't want to stall the thread.


Absolutely, it's your wish so you can use it however you'd like!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Darn you, dirty hippies! With your "free love" and "pay it forward" mentality...:wink:

So, after this years awesome PBTT, I've knocked a few off my list so it isn't much:

Mick McQuaid plug
St Bruno Flake
SG Grousemoor plug
SG Cannon plug
HH Royal Blunder
Solani 660 or 663
Former Cross Grain flake
GL Pease Haddo's Delight


Thanks for the pass, Mike!


----------



## hardcz

Contrabass Bry said:


> Darn you, dirty hippies! With your "free love" and "pay it forward" mentality...:wink:
> 
> So, after this years awesome PBTT, I've knocked a few off my list so it isn't much:
> 
> Mick McQuaid plug
> St Bruno Flake
> SG Grousemoor plug
> SG Cannon plug
> HH Royal Blunder
> Solani 660 or 663
> Former Cross Grain flake
> GL Pease Haddo's Delight
> 
> Thanks for the pass, Mike!


This has been up entirely too long. I'm going to take care of this for my buddy here.


----------



## hardcz

Your Order

1	GL PeaseHaddo's Delight [2oz tin] 
2	Samuel Gawith Grousemoor Plug (by the ounce)	
2	Samuel Gawith Cannon Plug (by the ounce)	
1	Former's Cross Grain Flake Pipe Tobacco (50g tin)

Some of it was out of stock....so hopefully doesn't take too long to show up.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Holy hell, man! It's just supposed to be samples from what you have ON HAND.


OK, I see how this is going to be...somebody PM me this sumbitch's address!:biggrin:


----------



## hardcz

Contrabass Bry said:


> Holy hell, man! It's just supposed to be samples from what you have ON HAND.


Damnit! I didn't read the directions.... I figure a wish is a wish, and you gotta have at least 10 bowls worth haha


----------



## Contrabass Bry

*twitching push-broom moustache* 
"You're goona git yours, Big Gay Dan!":lol:


----------



## hardcz

Oh yea and my wish would be....

Esoterica:
Dorchester
And so to Bed
Dunbar
Pembroke
Ramsgate
Peacehaven
Scarborough
Woodbridge
Brighton
Cardiff
Hastings
Kingsbridge
St. Ives
Blackpool

Mclelland: Grey Havens
Samuel Gawith: St. James Flake
Samuel Gawith: Full Virginia Flake
Solani: 656 Aged Burley Flake
Reiner: Long Golden Flake


Rattray's: 
Marlin Flake
Red Rapparee
Black Mallory
Brown Clunee
Accountant's Mixture
Highland Targe
7 Reserve


----------



## hardcz

Contrabass Bry said:


> *twitching push-broom moustache*
> "You're goona git yours, Big Gay Dan!":lol:


Yea yea, I've heard that so many times, and nothing happens. Feel free to talk it up if it helps you feel better.

On that note, I may grab a smoke for lunch if anyone is interested in joining me on a vherf.


----------



## hardcz

How's it going Bryan? I hear one item was out of stock and will show up later doot doot doot... maybe I'll have to make up for it with something else :hat:


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I did get your package on Saturday! A block each of Cannon and Grousemoor plug and a tin of Cross Grain flake! Big thanks!:tu

Had to tuck into the plugs and found them both to be VERY, VERY enjoyable! Cannon had more of an "overripe" fruit aroma with a hint of what can only be likened to artificial banana (like a Now or Later)! Burned quite well even though it really didn't have enough airing time. Sliced thin slices off the end grain and rubbed as fully as a could (it kind of congealed into tiny pellets that i later attempted to fluff.)

Grousemoor didn't smell as Grousemoor-y as I had expected. Most of the reviews on TR say that it is near overwhelming and permiated the plastic bag. Not so in my case. Only sample I've had of this was from an ancient tin that DanR came across (looked like black peat moss!). This was fairly light in color and what I would consider "light" in the application of the sauce. This bag came with some loose "plates" of former plug. I aslo sliced this thinly so it looked like a standard broken flake. Nice sweetnes in this one as well and the sidestream of both were non-offensive to my wife!

The Cross Grain tin will rest for a while as it is part of a flavor experiment regarding Capstan Navy Medium. Commander Quan hooked me up with Bird's Eye flake and a sample of the genuine article. Lots of similarities, but Capstan lovers also comment on Cross Grain's profile matching their beloved Navy Medium. 

Thanks again for such a generous gift.

Let's get Dan sorted here, fellows! By the way, I've fixed your list for you!:wink: Feel free to add some other requests:

Esoterica:
Dorchester
And so to Bed
Dunbar
Pembroke
Ramsgate
Peacehaven
Scarborough
Woodbridge
Brighton
Cardiff
Hastings
Kingsbridge
St. Ives
Blackpool

Mclelland: Grey Havens
Samuel Gawith: St. James Flake

Solani: 656 Aged Burley Flake



Rattray's: 

Red Rapparee
Black Mallory
Brown Clunee
Accountant's Mixture
Highland Targe
7 Reserve


----------



## hardcz

Contrabass Bry said:


> Let's get Dan sorted here, fellows! By the way, I've fixed your list for you!:wink: Feel free to add some other requests:


whatever you say. I'm just a noob with pipes trying to explore what others like. I've loved the esoterica tilbury, stonehaven, squadron leader, old gowrie, hal o the wynd, dunhill london blend, among a few others.

I'm open to thoughts and recommendations to what you think I would enjoy.

any thoughts to what profile I may be liking with the above list?


----------



## mikebjrtx

Hey Dan, you know your amassing a huge amount of crazy karma don't you.


----------



## hardcz

mikebjrtx said:


> Hey Dan, you know your amassing a huge amount of crazy karma don't you.


the good kind I hope, because this weekend suuuucked.


----------



## hardcz

Sold some stuff, made some purchases... Should I update or let it be for a while? 



Updated list:

Esoterica:
Dorchester
And so to Bed
Ramsgate
Peacehaven
Scarborough
Woodbridge
Brighton
Cardiff
Hastings
Kingsbridge
St. Ives
Blackpool

Mclelland: Grey Havens
Samuel Gawith: St. James Flake
Solani: 656 Aged Burley Flake



Rattray's: 

Red Rapparee
Black Mallory
Brown Clunee
Accountant's Mixture
Highland Targe
7 Reserve


----------



## MarkC

hardcz said:


> any thoughts to what profile I may be liking with the above list?


I believe the term is "tobacco whore"...


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

So... Who is next for their wish... I have been keeping an eyebon this thread for a while and hopefully I can fill one soon but only if yall keep posting them LOL


Oops Dan is up lol my bad for misreading thought domineering said they had this one... I don't have any of what's on your list Dan but that doesn't mean I can't send you a big gay pipe bomb in the meantime


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

I can get dan with at least 4 of his list if no one else is able let me know

thanks


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Do your thing, man! This is too awesome of a thread to allow to languish!!


----------



## hardcz

OH!...... crazy... well I made a buy so...updated.

Updated list:

Esoterica:
Dorchester
And so to Bed
Ramsgate
Scarborough
Woodbridge
Brighton
Cardiff
Hastings
Kingsbridge
St. Ives

Mclelland: Grey Havens
Samuel Gawith: St. James Flake
Solani: 656 Aged Burley Flake



Rattray's: 

Red Rapparee
Black Mallory
Brown Clunee
Accountant's Mixture
Highland Targe
7 Reserve


----------



## Contrabass Bry

C'mon fellas! This thread needs some action!

You all seem so keen on bombs, well, consider this a more "purposeful" bomb!


----------



## MarkC

Two is all I've got; the ABF and Red Rapparee.


----------



## Troutman22

> Two is all I've got; the ABF and Red Rapparee.


That is one more than I have.


----------



## MarkC

Well, if I'm it, then I guess I'd better get off a couple of baggies to Dan! Only problem is, I really don't have any wishes right now. In fact, I'm kind of proud that I finally got all my samples smoked and my tobacco organized. So maybe someone else could take the next wish? Let's see...how about you? No, YOU, the one with the funny user name and the odd avatar! You take it!!


----------



## Hambone1

Can that be me? LOL!


----------



## MarkC

Sounds good; to an ex-squid, that avatar looks pretty odd...


----------



## MarkC

By the way: Dan, I'll have your baccy out on Tuesday; I'm out of postage so I'll have to hit the post office.


----------



## Hambone1

I'm easy, I have determined that I am not a fan of straight Virginia or Virginia/Perique blends. I prefer English or Balkan blends, so anything alone those lines would be nice.


----------



## Hambone1

I can step aside if there is someone else more deserving.


----------



## mikebjrtx

I have a few that aren't in your online cellar: English Stout, Larry's Blend, Margate, Nightcap, Pembroke, and My Mix 965. If you would like to try any or all just send a PM


----------



## mikebjrtx

I didn't have a wish so we did a small trade. Someone needs to pick up the wish.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Even though I fear reprisal, I'll say it: There are too many true gentlemen on this site, so I'm afraid no one is going to pick this back up because they didn't actually grant a wish. But I sure don't want to see this thread die out - it's too... Puff-like.

Could adding a stipulation such as "if the wish granter doesn't have a wish of their own, the next person to bomb a newbie gets to make a wish" (or something similar) help in this situation? :dunno:


----------



## Hambone1

Going to make a specific wish list and see if this happens

Solani 656 - Aged Burley Flake
Esoterica - And So To Bed
Rattary - Black Mallory
PS - Luxury Bullseye Flake
Rattray - Marlin Flake
PS - Optimum
PS - Pistacho
Rattary - Red Raparee
Esoterica - St. Ives


----------



## MarkC

Shit, I'm a horse's ass...

Sorry, Dan; I'll get the baccy out to you this week!


----------



## Blue_2

Hambone1 said:


> Going to make a specific wish list and see if this happens
> 
> Solani 656 - Aged Burley Flake
> Esoterica - And So To Bed
> Rattary - Black Mallory
> PS - Luxury Bullseye Flake
> Rattray - Marlin Flake
> PS - Optimum
> PS - Pistacho
> Rattary - Red Raparee
> Esoterica - St. Ives


Maybe tack on a few more. I've only got one of those on hand at the moment.


----------



## MarkC

0312 0090 0001 9434 9119

On the way, finally, with something extra for the guilt...


----------



## jobes2007

I agree with making your list longer, Hambone, I'd like to see this thread moving again.


----------



## Hambone1

jobes2007 said:


> I agree with making your list longer, Hambone, I'd like to see this thread moving again.


I originally posted 'English or Balkan blends' (any) but didn't get any feed back, so I than posted a more detailed list. I'd like to keep this thread moving too. I feel guilty that it is dieing on me. At this point to keep moving, I'd take anything. Hell, or pass it onto someone else if that would keep it moving.


----------



## hardcz

I have these, if nobody else steps up..... just saying lol.



Esoterica - And So To Bed
Rattray - Marlin Flake
Rattary - Red Raparee


----------



## hardcz

MarkC said:


> 0312 0090 0001 9434 9119
> 
> On the way, finally, with something extra for the guilt...


Holy crap?! Is that what that box was? I thought you bombed me, but with no note I was like, what the deuce? Mark, with the wedding, and all the drama that followed, I hadn't even given this MAW another thought. HOLY FREAKING SMOKES! I want to be the recipient of anything you want to send in the future :hat: I'll get some pics up later.


----------



## Hambone1

three is fine with me, not greedy. Now you'll need a wish list.


----------



## hardcz

lol, if I have to make a wishlist.....

I'll have to update some things first. maybe I can pass it along to someone I hate.


----------



## MarkC

hardcz said:


> Mark, with the wedding, and all the drama that followed, I hadn't even given this MAW another thought.


I'm not surprised since it took me almost two months to send it... :lol:


----------



## hardcz

Alrighty, so I need to post a pic of Mark's awesome package, I'll be shipping out today, tomorrow, or Wednesday.... in the middle of studying for another exam..... AND...

My wish will be for Chris, CMDIO to have my wish....


----------



## Cmdio

Way cool of you Dan, + RG for that one. I'm just getting back into pipes, tried it a few years ago with some aromatics I bought under advice from my local B&M. All that led to was me realizing I don't like aromatics all that much and I sort of quit the pipe. Now I'm back at it and just trying to branch out a bit. Interested in anything other than Aro's, would like to try some English for sure, and anything else somebody might think I would like. 

I would prefer trying stuff that is readily avaliable, as I don't want to fall in love with something that I will spend my life trying to track down.

Again Dan, thanks a lot. 

Address in my profile is current.


----------



## hardcz

Cmdio said:


> Way cool of you Dan, + RG for that one. I'm just getting back into pipes, tried it a few years ago with some aromatics I bought under advice from my local B&M. All that led to was me realizing I don't like aromatics all that much and I sort of quit the pipe. Now I'm back at it and just trying to branch out a bit. Interested in anything other than Aro's, would like to try some English for sure, and anything else somebody might think I would like.
> 
> I would prefer trying stuff that is readily avaliable, as I don't want to fall in love with something that I will spend my life trying to track down.
> 
> Again Dan, thanks a lot.
> 
> Address in my profile is current.


I'll get this one...


----------



## hardcz

ummmm.....Chris you're up again.


----------



## Cmdio

I see we've got a wise guy on our hands.

well I guess my previous wish list is still in effect, don't know what dan is giving me, but whoever picks this up could maybe see what he plans on giving me. Maybe some latakia and perique?


----------



## jobes2007

Latakia you say? I'll take care of it Chris.


----------



## jobes2007

Today, I checked my cellar, and I actually don't have what I thought I did in terms of quantity (and, somewhat, quality). I'm going to retract my statement and let someone else pick this up for Chris. I don't want to send a mediocre MAW


----------



## hardcz

several ounces of baccy en route!


----------



## hardcz

Hey Shawn, I just found a bunch more of that red raparee and marlin flake, if you like it, let me know and I'll send more.


----------



## Hambone1

I am not greedy, what you sent should be fine. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## Hambone1

Received the samples today, more than I expected. Thanks!


----------



## hardcz

Cmdio said:


> I see we've got a wise guy on our hands.
> 
> well I guess my previous wish list is still in effect, don't know what dan is giving me, but whoever picks this up could maybe see what he plans on giving me. Maybe some latakia and perique?


HRMMMMMMM......

Wondering who might want to Latakia or perique it up for you...


----------



## NonNobis

I have been smoking mostly aromatics and virginian flakes and have never been exposed to any traditional English baccy. At the risk of sounding too general, would anyone who is a english connoisseur like to initiate me into things english? Perhaps a continuum of transitional blends to full english? Much appreciated!


----------



## ByzantineSmoke

NonNobis said:


> I have been smoking mostly aromatics and virginian flakes and have never been exposed to any traditional English baccy. At the risk of sounding too general, would anyone who is a english connoisseur like to initiate me into things english? Perhaps a continuum of transitional blends to full english? Much appreciated!


NonNobis:

I wouldn't mind sending you a little bit of my Dunhill's Nightcap. That's about as English as it gets.

50g of Nightcap is just too much for me to smoke anyway.


----------



## Pipe Pastor

So I'm looking to try some burleys really interested in Butternut Burley.

I tend to smoke hot so looking for some other cool smokes... I smoke mostly aromatics love Lane 1Q mixed with some BCA.

I'm open to pretty much anything.


----------



## commonsenseman

Mr Pastor, be sure to read the first post in this thread for the rules!

Who's up right now anyway? Or did this die? I would be more than happy to get this started again, if it did die.


----------



## Hambone1

I believe it died or is currently dead... IMO.


----------



## mo985

Hambone1 said:


> I believe it died or is currently dead... IMO.


Seeing as the date of the last post is the beginning of Aug, I'd agree, it looks dead to me.


----------



## mo985

I'm close to "Mars Cigars and Pipes". Someone give me a reason to go check that place out!!:ballchain:


----------



## Davetopay

Wow.....2013.....

Is anyone still playing? I'm game! someone make a wish and I can try to hook it up!


----------



## 11GTCS

Davetopay said:


> Wow.....2013.....
> 
> Is anyone still playing? I'm game! someone make a wish and I can try to hook it up!


Haha that offer still good David? Now that the site is loading for me again, I'm getting back in the game.


----------



## Plantpartaker

Is this still going on/ I am new to the forum and am not sure how to participate in this thread. There is a myriad of tobaccos I would like to try. Honestly, the only pipe tobacco I have smoked was an aromatic blend from a local Band M 

Mississippi river
Orlik Golden sliced
Any cigar leaf blend
presbyterian
Hearth and Homes AJ Vaper 
an oriental blend
Frog mortons any


----------



## Rorick

@Plantpartaker: PM me your address. I can send most of that your way.


----------



## Plantpartaker

PM sent. I will be grateful for anything you send I can't wait . ipe:


----------



## Rorick

@Plantpartaker: Order placed. Should be there by Wednesday. Tracking info to come if I get it.


----------



## Rorick

I guess it's also my turn to make a wish. Haven't tried any pipe tobaccos yet, so any will be appreciated, but looking around, these sound like good ones to start with.

Cult Blood Red Moon
Wessex Tradition
Ole Shenandoah (Bootlegged or Barrel No. 76 will work)
Dunhill Nightcap
CAO Black
Any Drew Estate bland
Peterson University Flake
Villiger 1888 Early Day


----------



## Plantpartaker

Very Grateful to Rorick! The package came today and I was totally surprised by the contents! I will be smoking the two in the bags first. The McClellan oriental cavendish and the H&H AJ Vaper. He also sent me another cob pipe! Very grateful for this forum and the amazing members on it.


----------



## Rorick

Glad it got there ok. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ThatKidWithTheFace

So, I'm guessing this is dead, but it'd be pretty cool if it wasn't. So . . . :bump:


----------



## Scap

Can't believe this is a dead thread...


----------



## JohnBrody15

Anytime you're dealing with talking about wishes, there's a good opportunity to make jokes about rubbing a genie's lamp. I will forgo making such a joke. But, @*Scap* or anyone else who's looking to try some pipe tobaccky, I'd be happy to see if I can grant some wishes.

EDIT: In other words, fire up a list and see what happens!


----------



## Dran

Sounds like the best course of action @Scap. Seems like the best thing to do with a wish thread with no current list! Or you could try contacting @Rorick to fulfill his wish!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> Sounds like the best course of action @Scap. Seems like the best thing to do with a wish thread with no current list! Or you could try contacting @Rorick to fulfill his wish!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


His last activity was 14 months ago....
But let's see if we can relight the fire (pun intended).

I'd like to sample some Prince Albert or Sir Walter Raleigh.

Also have interest in sampling offerings from 3Nuns or Carter Hall.

I'm too green to be picky. So not scared to try anything you deem smokeable.


----------



## Dran

Green on the pipe side you say? I only have 1 of those blends you specified, so.... I'll pick up heavy on the "anything you deem smokable" and pass back to you! Looks like the pipe baccy MAW just got hit with the paddles! PM me your addy and we can get this party started!! 








Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> Green on the pipe side you say? I only have 1 of those blends you specified, so.... I'll pick up heavy on the "anything you deem smokable" and pass back to you! Looks like the pipe baccy MAW just got hit with the paddles! PM me your addy and we can get this party started!!
> View attachment 246016
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Uh-oh, now I'm terrified.....:grin2:

Pm inbound


----------



## Dran

Oh don't worry about me! In not much more than a noob myself on the pipe side.... When the real pipers see this thing is moving again... Thats when you should be afraid!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

So, if I have this right, @Scap posted his wish. @Dran granted the wish. Now dran will post a wish once scap receives his?


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> So, if I have this right, @Scap posted his wish. @Dran granted the wish. Now dran will post a wish once scap receives his?


Yessir!

That is how I interpreted the rules


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> Yessir!
> 
> That is how I interpreted the rules


Got it! That's what I figured.


----------



## Dran

Do you even read @JohnBrody15. My wish was for @Scap to leave his list posted up!! His list was as follows:
Carter hall
Sir Walter Raliegh
3 Nuns
Prince Albert
Blow his mind with your favorites!
Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> Do you even read @JohnBrody15. My wish was for @Scap to leave his list posted up!! His list was as follows:
> Carter hall
> Sir Walter Raliegh
> 3 Nuns
> Prince Albert
> Blow his mind with your favorites!
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Just double checked the rules @Scap.... Says to make a wish after i grant one... Doesnt say i can't pass.....and nothing would make me happier than to see you get slapped around by someone better equiped than myself!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> Just double checked the rules @Scap.... Says to make a wish after i grant one... Doesnt say i can't pass.....and nothing would make me happier than to see you get slapped around by someone better equiped than myself!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


You ain't right .... Lol


----------



## Dran

Never said I was!!! Ill post tracking in a little while!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Tracking # 9500110403599120391237

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> Tracking # 9500110403599120391237
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Thank you. Estimated arrival is Fri-yay, :grin2::grin2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

@Dran, you have to follow the genie code and make a wish. I mean, I can't take away your right to defer, but, there's gotta be something you want to try. 
@Scap can always come back in a few days if there's other things he's thinking about trying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

JohnBrody15 said:


> @Dran, you have to follow the genie code and make a wish. I mean, I can't take away your right to defer, but, there's gotta be something you want to try.
> @Scap can always come back in a few days if there's other things he's thinking about trying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wish is for someone to take care of his list!!! I only checked one off there for him. You crazy pipers have my cellar fully stocked! Im only an occasional piper, and have close to 40 jars, and an old cheap humidor filled with tins.... Ive only tried about half of what I have

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> My wish is for someone to take care of his list!!! I only checked one off there for him. You crazy pipers have my cellar fully stocked! Im only an occasional piper, and have close to 40 jars, and an old cheap humidor filled with tins.... Ive only tried about half of what I have
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


When I grow up, I wanna be like you!


----------



## Dran

Haha!!! Dont sell yourself short.... Close to 40 of the jars are the little tiny ones that hold 1/4 ounce samples

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

What do you guys think if, to keep things clean, we say that @Scap's wish is granted, and @Dran has deferred his wish, so the MAW is open for the next wisher. Scap, give it a few days, if you're still curious about the tobacco on your list, or if you've got a few more you're thinking about, just post up again.

In the meantime, hopefully other pipers are watching, maybe we can bat signal some of our known pipe aficionados both old and new.

How does that sound?


----------



## Dran

JohnBrody15 said:


> What do you guys think if, to keep things clean, we say that @Scap's wish is granted, and @Dran has deferred his wish, so the MAW is open for the next wisher. Scap, give it a few days, if you're still curious about the tobacco on your list, or if you've got a few more you're thinking about, just post up again.
> 
> In the meantime, hopefully other pipers are watching, maybe we can bat signal some of our known pipe aficionados both old and new.
> 
> How does that sound?


Ya know I'm one of those scrappy cigar guys... I'm not a fan of a good clean fight... But as I'm hanging out in a more refined environment, I can go along with that! If you think me posting a list as opposed to a hedonistic pass would give this a better chance of survival, I'm sure I could put a list together...

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dran said:


> Ya know I'm one of those scrappy cigar guys... I'm not a fan of a good clean fight... But as I'm hanging out in a more refined environment, I can go along with that! If you think me posting a list as opposed to a hedonistic pass would give this a better chance of survival, I'm sure I could put a list together...
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Dran, you're a good man. And yes, if you post a wish list you will keep this pipe maw happy and healthy. You don't want to see an unhappy and unhealthy pipe maw.:grin2:


----------



## Piper

Sorry gents, I have nothing on @Scap's list. I have various and sundry GLP blends plus some other odds and ends if anyone wishes to MAW.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Sorry gents, I have nothing on @Scap's list. I have various and sundry GLP blends plus some other odds and ends if anyone wishes to MAW.


GLP Quiet Nights is good stuff.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

:fish2: :hungry:


----------



## Dran

Alright.... Now I'm feeling like I was set up.... I LITERALLY only have space for THREE small sized jars....Any more and my wife will flip. That being said, here's the list for you crazy sharks. 
1. A good chocolate aromatic... Tried a few with no success. (Sutliff and Scotty's blend)
2. Orientals. Tried 1 from MacClellands, loved it!
3. lightly sweet Cavendish blends. Haven't tried many.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> Alright.... Now I'm feeling like I was set up.... I LITERALLY only have space for THREE small sized jars....Any more and my wife will flip. That being said, here's the list for you crazy sharks.
> 1. A good chocolate aromatic... Tried a few with no success. (Sutliff and Scotty's blend)
> 2. Orientals. Tried 1 from MacClellands, loved it!
> 3. lightly sweet Cavendish blends. Haven't tried many.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I might could find a couple that would fit,,, 
You might want to start buttering up the wife now,,,,


----------



## Dran

I know its a lot to ask.... But she knows how many jars i have, hid 3 freshly emptied ones behind full ones. Show mercy Nate! Things have been rocky with the move coming up.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> I know its a lot to ask.... But she knows how many jars i have, hid 3 freshly emptied ones behind full ones. Show mercy Nate! Things have been rocky with the move coming up.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I promise,,, no more than what will fit in the box! :vs_laugh:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Bob's Chocolate flake is the only one I have that would work but looks like The Strange One, El Extrano has you covered.


----------



## Dran

I believe we will need to see a list when once you post tracking Nathan! Lol... I also nominate you as the overseer of this thread! 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> I believe we will need to see a list when once you post tracking Nathan! Lol... I also nominate you as the overseer of this thread!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Nathan @OneStrangeOne would be a great overseer. But I consider him the overseer of all the pipe threads. I'd hate to see him spread too thin!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@Dran, 
It took every bit of will power that I could muster to fight off the temptation to fill this box with samples, I almost cried at the appalling amount of dead space, I did my absolute, level best to respect your wishes to keep this at a minimum, so you shouldn't need to add but just a few more jars,,,, &#128541;
View attachment 246262


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@Dran 9500115883919122338615 eta Monday


----------



## Dran

Time to feed the sharks @OneStrangeOne!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Dran hooked a brother up!!!
Thank you for all the samples. You covered mild to wild.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Okay, here’s a list! 
GH&CO 
Ennerdale Flake 
Grasmere Flake 
Revor Plug

GL Pease 
Navigator
Quiet Nights 
Odyssey 

Cornell & Diehl 
Barrister
Blockade Runner 
Blue Grass
Night Train


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Okay, here's a list!
> GH&CO
> Ennerdale Flake
> Grasmere Flake
> Revor Plug
> 
> GL Pease
> Navigator
> Quiet Nights
> Odyssey
> 
> Cornell & Diehl
> Barrister
> Blockade Runner
> Blue Grass
> Night Train


Nathan, is this what you sent to @Dran or is it your MAW? If it's the latter, I can hook you up with the GLP blends.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan, is this what you sent to @Dran or is it your MAW? If it's the latter, I can hook you up with the GLP blends.


Yeah, it's my wish list.


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> Okay, here's a list!
> 
> GH&CO
> 
> Ennerdale Flake
> 
> Grasmere Flake
> 
> Revor Plug
> 
> GL Pease
> 
> Navigator
> 
> Quiet Nights
> 
> Odyssey
> 
> Cornell & Diehl
> 
> Barrister
> 
> Blockade Runner
> 
> Blue Grass
> 
> Night Train


All I can add is ennerdale, so looks like @Piper has donned his genie hat and MC hammer genie pants and is the wish granter. (Although I can send you some ennerdale no prob)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, it's my wish list.


Okay. My pleasure. I'll send the GLP blends.:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

So, I was thinking that it might help generate interest in this thread if the person receiving the samples would share their thoughts on the blend. Not really looking for a full blown review or anything, it could be something as simple as what you liked or disliked about the blends. This could also help us get a better idea of how to fine tune future wishes &#55357;&#56839;


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> So, I was thinking that it might help generate interest in this thread if the person receiving the samples would share their thoughts on the blend. Not really looking for a full blown review or anything, it could be something as simple as what you liked or disliked about the blends. This could also help us get a better idea of how to fine tune future wishes ��


Excellent idea.


----------



## Piper

I haven't sent my samples to Nathan @OneStrangeOne yet but he has encouraged me to post a MAW. Here it is:

Wilke

Gramercy Park

Seattle Pipe Club

Mississippi River
Snoqualmie Falls


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> I haven't sent my samples to Nathan @*OneStrangeOne* yet but he has encouraged me to post a MAW. Here it is:
> 
> Wilke
> 
> Gramercy Park
> 
> Seattle Pipe Club
> 
> Mississippi River
> Snoqualmie Falls


Mississippi River is all I have. If no one else comes along, then maybe there's something else I can send you?


----------



## Dran

Looks like a "Strange" package landed in my mailbox this morning.... I'll have to investugate when I get home from work.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Mississippi River is all I have. If no one else comes along, then maybe there's something else I can send you?


If you have any SPC blends other than Plum Pudding, Potlach and Deception Pass, which I already have, I'd love to try them. Otherwise, a sample of Mississippi River would be great. Of course, once you send it, you are ethically obliged to post your MAW list.:smile2:


----------



## Scap

Haunted Bookshop from @Dran

It's listed as a blend of Burley, Perique, and Virginia.
I am tasting a bit of spice, but no leathers or smoky BBQ flavors (no Latakia). It's pretty smooth, burns real well, and produces lots of smoke like a cigar would.

Burn seems to be less fuss than some others I've tried, but this blend is almost crunchy dry. On the plus side, it's staying lit, which I find appealing.

The flavors seem a bit muted. Lots of body, but not a lot of details. Kind of monotone.

I think this would be a good tobacco for someone wanting to move from aromatic and dip their toe into a nice relaxing smoke.

Hope this doesn't pollute the maw thread, just wanted to highlight one of the samples so generously shared with me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Haunted Bookshop from @Dran
> 
> It's listed as a blend of Burley, Perique, and Virginia.
> I am tasting a bit of spice, but no leathers or smoky BBQ flavors (no Latakia). It's pretty smooth, burns real well, and produces lots of smoke like a cigar would.
> 
> Burn seems to be less fuss than some others I've tried, but this blend is almost crunchy dry. On the plus side, it's staying lit, which I find appealing.
> 
> The flavors seem a bit muted. Lots of body, but not a lot of details. Kind of monotone.
> 
> I think this would be a good tobacco for someone wanting to move from aromatic and dip their toe into a nice relaxing smoke.
> 
> Hope this doesn't pollute the maw thread, just wanted to highlight one of the samples so generously shared with me.


Nice! I'm hoping some others will share their thoughts as well!


----------



## Scap

Haunted Bookshop.....
Might be how I'm chugging away at it, but it feels like it could be a bit of a Nic Bomb. 😁😁😁😁


----------



## Dran

Great lineup Nate!!! Gotta run out the door to go have dinner with my Brother before he drives back to Ohio, so no sampling tonight, but they all smell amazing! That Bobs caught me off guard, since it still smells like tobacco, with just a smidge of chocolate hanging out in the background!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> Haunted Bookshop.....
> 
> Might be how I'm chugging away at it, but it feels like it could be a bit of a Nic Bomb.


It's up there, but it's no royal yacht


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> If you have any SPC blends other than Plum Pudding, Potlach and Deception Pass, which I already have, I'd love to try them. Otherwise, a sample of Mississippi River would be great. Of course, once you send it, you are ethically obliged to post your MAW list.:smile2:


Along with some Mississippi River I can send off some Yakima Valley and Puget Sound. :vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

UBC03 said:


> It's up there, but it's no royal yacht


Well, then, that's on my radar now!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Along with some Mississippi River I can send off some Yakima Valley and Puget Sound. :vs_cool:


That's great. Thanks. Have you posted your MAW yet?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Well, then, that's on my radar now!:vs_laugh:


If you're looking for a stomach churning, room spinning experience,,,, I might know a guy,,, &#129300;
It's interesting how different blends affect different people.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> That's great. Thanks. Have you posted your MAW yet?


I've got a few in mind, I'll put something up tomorrow!


----------



## Scap

Voodoo Queen from @Dran

Decided to start my morning with some black coffee and a bit of Voodoo Queen.

I had read this was supposed to be a Perique heavy blend. 
Seems some reviewers of Perique are scared of it. Guess these are the same guys that hurl on smoking a cigar.

Anyway, VQ is treating me nice. I can detect a bit of a subtle perfumey flavor, but my coffee is stronger than this blend.

I'm certainly enjoying the complexity of this blend. It's like those pictures you stare at and can see 3-d images in. This one appears one dimensional until you close your eyes and focus.

Gotta say, I'm impressed.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Alright, here we go:


Hearth and Home
-- Anniversary kake
-- 10 to Midnight
-- Fusiliers Ration



C&D
-- Black Frigate


Any Navy Flake (I figure they're all about the same basic concept ie a touch of rum?)


Boswell
-- Northwoods


Thanks fellas!


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Voodoo Queen from @Dran
> 
> Decided to start my morning with some black coffee and a bit of Voodoo Queen.
> 
> I had read this was supposed to be a Perique heavy blend.
> Seems some reviewers of Perique are scared of it. Guess these are the same guys that hurl on smoking a cigar.
> .


Hahaha, it just hit me. Perique is spicy, but in a good way.

Me likey the voodoo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> Alright, here we go:
> 
> Hearth and Home
> -- Anniversary kake
> -- 10 to Midnight
> -- Fusiliers Ration
> 
> C&D
> -- Black Frigate
> 
> Any Navy Flake (I figure they're all about the same basic concept ie a touch of rum?)
> 
> Boswell
> -- Northwoods
> 
> Thanks fellas!


I can hit at least 4 of these, but I would like to wait until this weekend in the hopes that someone who hasn't played will pick it up. 
Maybe it would help to expand the list a bit?


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> I can hit at least 4 of these, but I would like to wait until this weekend in the hopes that someone who hasn't played will pick it up.
> Maybe it would help to expand the list a bit?


The day I put up the list, I pulled the trigger on the smokingpipes 15% off C&D sale, so that knocked off a lot of list potentials :smile2: Let me see if I can come up with some more, but I have no problem passing for now, letting some new blood, I mean, new players come in, spice things up. And then I can come back around in a few turns.


----------



## JohnBrody15

For @Piper!

9500114021279127267268


----------



## Dran

Disregard.... Thought nate had picked that one up!
Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Received an envelope of English/Balkan goodness today, even if this was unmarked and unexpected I would still know what it was simply from the aroma when I opened the mailbox! I wonder what the folks at the Po thought about it &#128540;







I will be dipping into one of these this evening, possibly the Trafalgar.
Thank you David! @Piper for giving me the opportunity to try these!


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Received an envelope of English/Balkan goodness today, even if this was unmarked and unexpected I would still know what it was simply from the aroma when I opened the mailbox! I wonder what the folks at the Po thought about it &#128540;
> View attachment 247092
> 
> I will be dipping into one of these this evening, possibly the Trafalgar.
> Thank you David! @Piper for giving me the opportunity to try these!


Hope you enjoy a few of those Nathan.

Don't know whether this is true elsewhere but in NYC all the street mailboxes have been reengineered to accept only small envelopes. Took me longer to get to the airport to mail this than I expected.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Hope you enjoy a few of those Nathan.
> 
> Don't know whether this is true elsewhere but in NYC all the street mailboxes have been reengineered to accept only small envelopes. Took me longer to get to the airport to mail this than I expected.


No worries brother, I think I might could have held out a couple more days before I started to worry about running out of tobacco! :vs_cool:


----------



## JohnBrody15

I'm giving myself a three day limit on my list. So I say it's time for a new list, a new wisher. I won't be sad :crying:


----------



## blackrabbit

Piper said:


> Hope you enjoy a few of those Nathan.
> 
> Don't know whether this is true elsewhere but in NYC all the street mailboxes have been reengineered to accept only small envelopes. Took me longer to get to the airport to mail this than I expected.


They did that to the mailboxes around here too. I don't like it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> I'm giving myself a three day limit on my list. So I say it's time for a new list, a new wisher. I won't be sad :crying:


I gotcha covered brother, send me your address.>


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> I gotcha covered brother, send me your address.>


Actually, my address is literally being sent to you on an envelope containing some Ennerdale.:grin2: Should be there by tomorrow.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> Actually, my address is literally being sent to you on an envelope containing some Ennerdale.:grin2: Should be there by tomorrow.


LoL, sneaky,,


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> LoL, sneaky,,


I really was gonna try and sneak it but it worked out. And thank you kind sir for doing double duty and granting two wishes within days of each other. You're a Genie among genies.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> I really was gonna try and sneak it but it worked out. And thank you kind sir for doing double duty and granting two wishes within days of each other. You're a Genie among genies.


No problem brother, it's all part of the plan,,,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

First Impressions of the Trafalgar from @Piper
The Meer and this blend was not an instant 'match made in heaven' there are many possibility's for the less than stellar experience, it was the last bowl of the day and i was likely experiencing 'palate fatigue' i over dried and under packed the bowl. i will try this combination again and see if i can do a bit better.
The Stanwell Billiard and Trafalgar for the first bowl of the morning was a home run! 
The Turkish/Oriental is dry and woody with just a touch of sour providing a solid background for the Va's sweetness, the Latakia and Perique are team players on the retro.
Overall a well balanced blend that i'm looking forward to getting to know a bit better.


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> First Impressions of the Trafalgar from @Piper
> The Meer and this blend was not an instant 'match made in heaven' there are many possibility's for the less than stellar experience, it was the last bowl of the day and i was likely experiencing 'palate fatigue' i over dried and under packed the bowl. i will try this combination again and see if i can do a bit better.
> The Stanwell Billiard and Trafalgar for the first bowl of the morning was a home run!
> The Turkish/Oriental is dry and woody with just a touch of sour providing a solid background for the Va's sweetness, the Latakia and Perique are team players on the retro.
> Overall a well balanced blend that i'm looking forward to getting to know a bit better.


Well, crap, now I have something else I need to seek out.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> First Impressions of the Trafalgar from @Piper
> The Meer and this blend was not an instant 'match made in heaven' there are many possibility's for the less than stellar experience, it was the last bowl of the day and i was likely experiencing 'palate fatigue' i over dried and under packed the bowl. i will try this combination again and see if i can do a bit better.
> The Stanwell Billiard and Trafalgar for the first bowl of the morning was a home run!
> The Turkish/Oriental is dry and woody with just a touch of sour providing a solid background for the Va's sweetness, the Latakia and Perique are team players on the retro.
> Overall a well balanced blend that i'm looking forward to getting to know a bit better.


Aha! Now I understand what I like about this blend!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Just opened my MAW package from our good friend @JohnBrody15. I wanted to try a few of the Seattle Pipe Club blends I didn't have and Steve kindly sent them along. He also threw in a fistful of plump chenille pipe cleaners and three packs of collector matches from casino hotels in Las Vegas. He knew I'd get a kick out of those matches!:grin2:


----------



## Piper

Just smoking my first bowl of Yakima Valley, the second SPC blend I've tried. I very much like Potlach and have an uncracked tin of Plum Pudding that I'm saving for a rainy day (apropos the Pacific Northwest). Yakima Valley is a light English blend with burley and a little black cavendish tossed in. I guess it's the burley that gives the two SPC blends I've tried a rich almost meaty flavor that I like a lot. It burns slowly and yields a light, airy smoke that makes it easy to sip. Yakima Valley is pleasant and eminently smokeable but I miss the sour Balkan oomph of the orientals in its sister blend, Potlach.


----------



## JohnBrody15

@Piper, glad the package arrived and you're enjoying the blends so far. I'm curious to revisit the MR and Yakima Valley as it's been awhile. I've yet to try the Puget Sound but it's possible that one will have a little more meat to it.


----------



## Piper

Had my first taste of SPC Mississippi River this morning in a venerable Dunhill bent dublin. This blend looks beautiful-a long, reddish-brown, loose flake-and crumbles into small easy-packing cubes. But where's the beef? If there's flavor here, and from its popularity I would assume there is, I can't really detect much. As I say, this is my maiden voyage, so even my mileage may vary, but for now the only way I can describe Mississippi River is _bland_.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@JohnBrody15 9500115883939133187330 eta is Thursday, Wednesday would be my guess


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I'm gonna pass my wish to @Scap &#128513;


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> I'm gonna pass my wish to @Scap &#128513;


I wish you wouldn't do that ... Lol


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> I wish you wouldn't do that ... Lol


I think you're officially up lol wish wish wish wish!


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> I think you're officially up lol wish wish wish wish!


Fine, dammit! :wink2:

I've been buying a crap ton of stuff, so I don't really have a wish list, at this time.

However, I'd like to try something that has Deer Tongue.

Also, I've not had any Dark Fired Kentucky.

I've got several of the funkiest gnarliest Latakia blends I could find, but if you know of anything that'll blow my doors off....I'm your huckleberry.

No aromatics, please. As good as they smell, I just don't get much enjoyment out of them right now.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> Fine, dammit! :wink2:
> 
> I've been buying a crap ton of stuff, so I don't really have a wish list, at this time.
> 
> However, I'd like to try something that has Deer Tongue.
> 
> Also, I've not had any Dark Fired Kentucky.
> 
> I've got several of the funkiest gnarliest Latakia blends I could find, but if you know of anything that'll blow my doors off....I'm your huckleberry.
> 
> No aromatics, please. As good as they smell, I just don't get much enjoyment out of them right now.


We can leave this up for a few days or till the weekend to see if any newcomers want to play, otherwise I can pick it up no prob.


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> We can leave this up for a few days or till the weekend to see if any newcomers want to play, otherwise I can pick it up no prob.


Absolutely no rush. 
I am humbled that I get to go again, and will eventually get in a position to return fire.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Fine, dammit! :wink2:
> 
> I've been buying a crap ton of stuff, so I don't really have a wish list, at this time.
> 
> However, I'd like to try something that has Deer Tongue.
> 
> Also, I've not had any Dark Fired Kentucky.
> 
> I've got several of the funkiest gnarliest Latakia blends I could find, but if you know of anything that'll blow my doors off....I'm your huckleberry.
> 
> No aromatics, please. As good as they smell, I just don't get much enjoyment out of them right now.


JB, if you have any DT and DF, I have quite a few latakia blends Scap might want to try. :beerchug:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> Absolutely no rush.
> I am humbled that I get to go again, and will eventually get in a position to return fire.


No worries man!

@Piper, that works for me. I can supply the DT and DF.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> JB, if you have any DT and DF, I have quite a few latakia blends Scap might want to try. :beerchug:





JohnBrody15 said:


> No worries man!
> 
> @Piper, that works for me. I can supply the DT and DF.


It kinda sucks knowing you're gonna get blown up. :vs_OMG:


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> No worries man!
> 
> @Piper, that works for me. I can supply the DT and DF.


Roger! I'll PM Scap forthwith!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> It kinda sucks knowing you're gonna get blown up. :vs_OMG:


That's what happens when you volunteer! :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Roger! I'll PM Scap forthwith!


Some tag team action! Love it!


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> That's what happens when you volunteer! :vs_laugh:


Drawing straws =/= Volunteering :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Drawing straws =/= Volunteering :vs_laugh:


&#128519; :vs_whistle:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Nathan @OneStrangeOne's package landed today. 10 to midnight smells great. The 1792 smells like an aged cigar strangely enough. But delicious smelling none the less. Lot of great selections to try. Thank you sir!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> Nathan @OneStrangeOne's package landed today. 10 to midnight smells great. The 1792 smells like an aged cigar strangely enough. But delicious smelling none the less. Lot of great selections to try. Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad it made it!


----------



## Scap

Holy cow.
Got a package from @Piper today.
Smells like a cross between a charcoal grilled hamburger patty, a rubber basketball that's been sitting in the sun, and old leather. I don't know what I did in a previous life, but these smells make me feel right at home.

Thank you, again for the generosity.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Holy cow.
> Got a package from @Piper today.
> Smells like a cross between a charcoal grilled hamburger patty, a rubber basketball that's been sitting in the sun, and old leather. I don't know what I did in a previous life, but these smells make me feel right at home.
> 
> Thank you, again for the generosity.
> 
> View attachment 247974


Hope you find a few blends you like. They all contain latakia to various degrees, the Key Largo also contains cigar leaf, and a couple (Potlach and Inns of Court) contain _everything_ LOL. Enjoy.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Hope you find a few blends you like. They all contain latakia to various degrees, the Key Largo also contains cigar leaf, and a couple (Potlach and Inns of Court) contain _everything_ LOL. Enjoy.


On my second bowl of the Trafalgar. Finished one, did a tactical reload and enjoying life, funky Latakia style.

It's very similar to Levant, but with a more forward Turkish/Oriental Latakia flavor. I'll definitely be seeking out more of this blend.

I almost started with Key Largo because of the cigar leaf you mentioned, but Trafalgar has been queued up in my head last few days, so I had to go that route.

I'm smoking it a bit quick, as the book I'm reading (a Jack Reacher novel) is a page turner and nail biter. I think bowl number 1 lasted about 80-90 pages. So I'm getting a bit of tongue burn, but coffee does me the same way. The flavors is not as stout as Star of the East, but it is consistent start to finish, which is very nice.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> On my second bowl of the Trafalgar. Finished one, did a tactical reload and enjoying life, funky Latakia style.
> 
> It's very similar to Levant, but with a more forward Turkish/Oriental Latakia flavor. I'll definitely be seeking out more of this blend.
> 
> I almost started with Key Largo because of the cigar leaf you mentioned, but Trafalgar has been queued up in my head last few days, so I had to go that route.
> 
> I'm smoking it a bit quick, as the book I'm reading (a Jack Reacher novel) is a page turner and nail biter. I think bowl number 1 lasted about 80-90 pages. So I'm getting a bit of tongue burn, but coffee does me the same way. The flavors is not as stout as Star of the East, but it is consistent start to finish, which is very nice.
> 
> View attachment 247996


Great review. I'm a Jack Reacher fan too. I have a bunch of them on my iPad. The only problem is I can't remember which I've read and which I haven't. I'll read a few pages and think, hmmm this sound familiar. I especially like the one where Jack rolls into town, buy a toothbrush and some clothes at the five and dime, rescues a gorgeous dame who's being victimized by thugs, solves a crime then catches a bus out of town..:vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Great review. I'm a Jack Reacher fan too. I have a bunch of them on my iPad. The only problem is I can't remember which I've read and which I haven't. I'll read a few pages and think, hmmm this sound familiar. I especially like the one where Jack rolls into town, buy a toothbrush and some clothes at the five and dime, rescues a gorgeous dame who's being victimized by thugs, solves a crime then catches a bus out of town..:vs_laugh:


Hmm, I think that's the formula for ALL of the Jack Reacher books....but I don't mind!

2 bowls, 4 hours, and 200+ pages flipped...
Let's face it, I'm due for another tobacco order!
Although, I need a case of Mason jars first.

Hmm, are Mason jars Masonic????
Ok, might be a little too relaxed after all that piping.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> Hmm, I think that's the formula for ALL of the Jack Reacher books....but I don't mind!
> 
> 2 bowls, 4 hours, and 200+ pages flipped...
> Let's face it, I'm due for another tobacco order!
> Although, I need a case of Mason jars first.
> 
> Hmm, are Mason jars Masonic????
> Ok, might be a little too relaxed after all that piping.


I feel like I said this in another thread or maybe I've been thinking it, but I keep tobacco in bags for a while. I worry about cigars and their fragility more than pipe tobacco. So if the tobacco dries out a bit, no big deal. That being said, it might be time to get some jars. And also, as you smoke pipes more and more, you'll start using fancy words like, "fragility."


----------



## JohnBrody15

I just enjoyed a morning bowl of H&H 10 to Midnight from @*OneStrangeOne*. Very smokey, latakia forward blend. First third of the bowl was all delicious latakia. It mellowed out and I think I was getting a little brown sugar from sniffing what was coming off the top of the bowl. I would call that technique "bowl sniffing" except for the fact that it sounds terrible, and could be misconstrued.

There was a decent amount of relights which I think is typical with a crumble kake. I did a gravity feed pack, but I think I'll try to break it up even more next time, try to get smaller chunks, and see what happens.

First impressions, I'm thinking this is an accessible latakia forward blend, a bit more savory than sweet. Considering this sample been out of the tin for 3 years, maybe that contributes to its accessible nature. Maybe the latakia has mellowed a bit. Either way, I'd go a few tins deep with this stuff.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Hmm, I think that's the formula for ALL of the Jack Reacher books....but I don't mind!
> 
> 2 bowls, 4 hours, and 200+ pages flipped...
> Let's face it, I'm due for another tobacco order!
> Although, I need a case of Mason jars first.
> 
> Hmm, are Mason jars Masonic????
> Ok, might be a little too relaxed after all that piping.





JohnBrody15 said:


> I feel like I said this in another thread or maybe I've been thinking it, but I keep tobacco in bags for a while. I worry about cigars and their fragility more than pipe tobacco. So if the tobacco dries out a bit, no big deal. That being said, it might be time to get some jars. And also, as you smoke pipes more and more, you'll start using fancy words like, "fragility."


You guys make me LOL!

But seriously, I do think it's time for you to spring for some jars, maybe Ball jars if Mason jars seem a little occult. Not only do they keep your tobacco in top condition and allow the aging process to continue, they look cool too. You can casually let your friends notice them. They'll be impressed and tell everyone how smart you are. You might even start using words like "occult" and punctuate periods within quotation marks like a real intellectual. :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> I just enjoyed a morning bowl of H&H 10 to Midnight from @*OneStrangeOne*. Very smokey, latakia forward blend. First third of the bowl was all delicious latakia. It mellowed out and I think I was getting a little brown sugar from sniffing what was coming off the top of the bowl. I would call that technique "bowl sniffing" except for the fact that it sounds terrible, and could be misconstrued.
> 
> There was a decent amount of relights which I think is typical with a crumble kake. I did a gravity feed pack, but I think I'll try to break it up even more next time, try to get smaller chunks, and see what happens.
> 
> First impressions, I'm thinking this is an accessible latakia forward blend, a bit more savory than sweet. Considering this sample been out of the tin for 3 years, maybe that contributes to its accessible nature. Maybe the latakia has mellowed a bit. Either way, I'd go a few tins deep with this stuff.


Nice write up! 
It does help the burn a little too rub it out a bit finer, there's still a few relights involved though!


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> You guys make me LOL!
> 
> But seriously, I do think it's time for you to spring for some jars, maybe Ball jars if Mason jars seem a little occult. Not only do they keep your tobacco in top condition and allow the aging process to continue, they look cool too. You can casually let your friends notice them. They'll be impressed and tell everyone how smart you are. You might even start using words like "occult" and punctuate periods within quotation marks like a real intellectual. :smile2:


I don't want to be a poseur, so I'll continue to use simple words and bad punctuation. Anyone ever notice that abbreviation is a really long word for shortening words? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Dran

This has taken off!!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Another sample from @Piper.


----------



## JohnBrody15

My part of @Scaps wish should arrive Monday or Tuesday. So I think @Piper and I get half a wish, which I will give my half to piper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Drucquer & Sons Levant Mixture from David, @Piper
This is a very complex and rich blend, the Cyprian Latakia and the Turkish Orential seem to be fighting for dominance while the Virginia's cheer em on! I'm gonna run the last couple of bowl of this thru a meer and see what else is hiding here.


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> My part of @Scaps wish should arrive Monday or Tuesday. So I think @Piper and I get half a wish, which I will give my half to piper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see your half wish and raise you half. I've got everything I need (I'm an artist I don't look back). Seriously, I think you should make a wish or we should hand it off to someone else entirely.:smile2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> I see your half wish and raise you half. I've got everything I need (I'm an artist I don't look back). Seriously, I think you should make a wish or we should hand it off to someone else entirely.:smile2:


The wish list is open! I know there's some new pipers and part time pipers we haven't seen here yet so......make a wish!


----------



## Scap

Got me some deer tongue and KDF in the mail today.
Thanks @JohnBrody15


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> Got me some deer tongue and KDF in the mail today.
> 
> Thanks @JohnBrody15
> 
> View attachment 248242


Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The C&D Crooner smells so familiar, but I can't place it. Almost like an herbal tea that I've brewed before.


----------



## Scap

Just codger scooped a bowl of Crooner from @JohnBrody15
Note to anyone not familiar with this cut, it grows like shaving cream when you light it so don't over fill the bowl.

It's very light and delicate. Probably shouldn't be chasing my ribeye, arugula, and parmesan dinner with it, but too late.

Still can't place that smell. Very floral/fruit like. Almost tropical like hibiscus.


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Just codger scooped a bowl of Crooner from @JohnBrody15
> Note to anyone not familiar with this cut, it grows like shaving cream when you light it so don't over fill the bowl.
> 
> It's very light and delicate. Probably shouldn't be chasing my ribeye, arugula, and parmesan dinner with it, but too late.
> 
> Still can't place that smell. Very floral/fruit like. Almost tropical like hibiscus.
> View attachment 248254


It's so different than the Latakia bombs, but I'm really enjoying the crap out of this blend.


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> It's so different than the Latakia bombs, but I'm really enjoying the crap out of this blend.


What's the pipe equivalent to nubbing a cigar?
Anyway, I'm doing that to my second bowl of Crooner.

Very impressed with this blend.


----------



## Dran

Scorching the bit??

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

@Scap, glad you're enjoying the Crooner. I think it smells like some kind of fruit and nut muffin that's been toasted lol!


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> Scorching the bit??
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Hmm, maybe.


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> @Scap, glad you're enjoying the Crooner. I think it smells like some kind of fruit and nut muffin that's been toasted lol!


It does have a breakfast smell to it, so that makes sense.


----------



## Spencer480

JohnBrody15 said:


> @Scap, glad you're enjoying the Crooner. I think it smells like some kind of fruit and nut muffin that's been toasted lol!


 that sounds delicious


----------



## JohnBrody15

Anniversary kake from @OneStrangeOne. This Va/Per was light and toasty, and sweet. I don't have a ton of experience with Va/Pers so the sweet was surprising, as in, "oh, are Va/Pers supposed to be sweet like this?" I kept getting what I thought tasted like cotton candy. Not a topping and overly sweet, but in the background, kind of...like a ghost in the shadows.

I'm looking forward to smoking this a few more times and see what comes up.


----------



## Scap

Just lit up a bowl of SPC Potlatch from @Piper.
It's really mild. I can taste that there's a whole smorgasbord of flavors in there, but no one flavor is shining above the rest to me.

This seems like it would be great as a warm-up for the palate before you go full tilt Latakia bomb.

I wanted this to punch me in the face, but it's like some smooth downtempo music. It just kinda hooks you.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Just lit up a bowl of SPC Potlatch from @Piper.
> It's really mild. I can taste that there's a whole smorgasbord of flavors in there, but no one flavor is shining above the rest to me.
> 
> This seems like it would be great as a warm-up for the palate before you go full tilt Latakia bomb.
> 
> I wanted this to punch me in the face, but it's like some smooth downtempo music. It just kinda hooks you.


Love your metaphors! (I had to read it twice to notice the double meaning of "hook.") I have a similar reaction to Inns of Court. :smile2:


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Love your metaphors! (I had to read it twice to notice the double meaning of "hook.") I have a similar reaction to Inns of Court. :smile2:


That double meaning was unintentionally appropriate. Lol

Chased the Potlatch with a bowl of Crooner from @JohnBrody15 
A co-worker said it smelled like fig Newtons. I'm thinking it smells like one of those apple cinnamon oatmeal breakfast bars they have at the free breakfast bar in a hotel or in the candy machine at work.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> That double meaning was unintentionally appropriate. Lol


The best plays on words are unintentionally appropriate.:smile2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> That double meaning was unintentionally appropriate. Lol
> 
> Chased the Potlatch with a bowl of Crooner from @JohnBrody15
> A co-worker said it smelled like fig Newtons. I'm thinking it smells like one of those apple cinnamon oatmeal breakfast bars they have at the free breakfast bar in a hotel or in the candy machine at work.


I know those free breakfast bars well lol. I love a free hotel breakfast. A nice continental. I think the great Jiminks mentioned in his review that the room note was bad, but then other reviewers said people loved the way it smelled.

Take a wiff of the Dreams of Kaddath, it's like chocolate cherry cordials.....


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> I know those free breakfast bars well lol. I love a free hotel breakfast. A nice continental. I think the great Jiminks mentioned in his review that the room note was bad, but then other reviewers said people loved the way it smelled.
> 
> Take a wiff of the Dreams of Kaddath, it's like chocolate cherry cordials.....


Everything that was in the mailer with the Crooner smells of Crooner.... :vs_laugh:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> Everything that was in the mailer with the Crooner smells of Crooner.... :vs_laugh:


:vs_laugh: aww man. Is it that powerful? I wonder what the mail person was thinking carrying that thing around.


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> :vs_laugh: aww man. Is it that powerful? I wonder what the mail person was thinking carrying that thing around.


I'm sure sitting in a hot truck made it all the more fragrant...lol

He's gonna be really mad when he delivers a pound of bulk Star of the East next week. :grin2:


----------



## Scap

Another pleasant voyage thanks to @Piper.

GL Pease Odyssey.
Initial flavor is waxy and musty. No pine needles, but it definitely has that old world flavor you'd expect to find in the basement of an ancient building.

I can certainly see a tin or two of this in my future.


----------



## Scap

So good, I'm smoking a second bowl!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> Another pleasant voyage thanks to @*Piper*.
> 
> GL Pease Odyssey.
> Initial flavor is waxy and musty. No pine needles, but it definitely has that old world flavor you'd expect to find in the basement of an ancient building.
> 
> I can certainly see a tin or two of this in my future.
> 
> View attachment 248816


Legend has it that you have to smoke it while reading Homer's "The Odyssey" to achieve its full effects.


----------



## Scap

Just lit up a bowl of Dreams of Kadath from @JohnBrody15

Not sure what to think about it just yet....having difficulty tasting it. It's a very mild taste. Almost sweet, but just at the edge of awareness.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> Just lit up a bowl of Dreams of Kadath from @JohnBrody15
> 
> Not sure what to think about it just yet....having difficulty tasting it. It's a very mild taste. Almost sweet, but just at the edge of awareness.
> View attachment 249118


Yeah I didn't get much from it either. Only smoked it once though.


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> Yeah I didn't get much from it either. Only smoked it once though.


I tried to smoke it, but about 5-10 minutes after that post, I dumped it and started over with something heavier.

I was starting pretty late last night, so didn't want to spend my window of time on something I couldn't taste.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> I tried to smoke it, but about 5-10 minutes after that post, I dumped it and started over with something heavier.
> 
> I was starting pretty late last night, so didn't want to spend my window of time on something I couldn't taste.


There's nothing wrong with dumping out a bowl that you're not enjoying or has gotten ashy or stale. I think with cigars, you can work through rough spots and the cigar can sometimes make a comeback. But with pipes, if you're halfway through the bowl and nothing is going on, I'll either dump it, or if it's a newer pipe, I might smoke it down for the sake of building cake at the bottom of the bowl (which I have a hard time doing)

I will say, I'm curious to smoke more of the dreams of kaddath and see what's what.


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> There's nothing wrong with dumping out a bowl that you're not enjoying or has gotten ashy or stale. I think with cigars, you can work through rough spots and the cigar can sometimes make a comeback. But with pipes, if you're halfway through the bowl and nothing is going on, I'll either dump it, or if it's a newer pipe, I might smoke it down for the sake of building cake at the bottom of the bowl (which I have a hard time doing)
> 
> I will say, I'm curious to smoke more of the dreams of kaddath and see what's what.


I may try it again this weekend. I'll rub it out a bit more and let it dry out a bit. It still feels pretty wet, even though ziplock bags aren't known for being hermetically sealed.


----------



## Dran

Piping sounds so dirty when you have an unrefined cigar smokers mentality.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Sorry I read back but couldn't find a list that someone has put up? Looking to see if there was one that I could cover.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

restomod said:


> Sorry I read back but couldn't find a list that someone has put up? Looking to see if there was one that I could cover.


I think we're waiting for a volunteer to post a list,, if it doesn't happen soon we might have to just randomly Bomb someone!


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> I think we're waiting for a volunteer to post a list,, if it doesn't happen soon we might have to just randomly Bomb someone!


Not it!
Just saying....y'all done blew me up enough already.


----------



## Dran

I'd like to nominate someone very deserving.... If it comes to that, let me know and I'll supply the name!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dran said:


> I'd like to nominate someone very deserving.... If it comes to that, let me know and I'll supply the name!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Call em out! Lets keep this going.


----------



## Dran

JohnBrody15 said:


> Call em out! Lets keep this going.[/quote @TexaSmoke is in his pipesmoking season!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

I was interested in trying Navy flakes, @OneStrangeOne supplied me with a few. I thought that navy flake meant some kind of latakia blend with rum. This is not the case, and coincidentally, smokingpipes has a great article about flake tobacco and mentions Navy flake, or also known as Navy cut.

I've smoked a few bowls of Stokkebye luxury navy flake. With most of the stuff I smoke, after a bowl or two, I'll read reviews. It's like "taste training" for me. My thoughts are usually clarified, and sometimes it helps if someone more experienced puts a name onto something. Usually I can figure out a few things on my own, but with LNF, I couldn't come up with anything. I was lost in a sea of smoke, which was bad because I was driving while smoking one of the bowls. So as I quickly swerved out of the path of oncoming traffic, I realized I didn't know what I was tasting but I liked it. Nothing complicated or amazing, but simply good.

Now, adding the help of a few reviews I read, not while driving: I'd agree that it's mildly sweet, hints of earth and wood, spice is in the background. It's woodiness made it standout from something like Anniversary Kake. So I'd look for that next time I smoke a VaPer. Felt kinda light on the perique. Lot of folks also mention a fig flavor in LNF. I can smell figs in the tins of other tobaccos, but I've yet to taste it with LNF, or at least recognize it. Someone else mentioned caramel, and that made sense.

I'll keep smoking it, and I'll look for figs and plums just for curiosity's sake. It would be interesting to see if other VaPers are sweeter, more woodsy and Earthy, and how spicy they might be.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> I was interested in trying Navy flakes, @OneStrangeOne supplied me with a few. I thought that navy flake meant some kind of latakia blend with rum. This is not the case, and coincidentally, smokingpipes has a great article about flake tobacco and mentions Navy flake, or also known as Navy cut.
> 
> I've smoked a few bowls of Stokkebye luxury navy flake. With most of the stuff I smoke, after a bowl or two, I'll read reviews. It's like "taste training" for me. My thoughts are usually clarified, and sometimes it helps if someone more experienced puts a name onto something. Usually I can figure out a few things on my own, but with LNF, I couldn't come up with anything. I was lost in a sea of smoke, which was bad because I was driving while smoking one of the bowls. So as I quickly swerved out of the path of oncoming traffic, I realized I didn't know what I was tasting but I liked it. Nothing complicated or amazing, but simply good.
> 
> Now, adding the help of a few reviews I read, not while driving: I'd agree that it's mildly sweet, hints of earth and wood, spice is in the background. It's woodiness made it standout from something like Anniversary Kake. So I'd look for that next time I smoke a VaPer. Felt kinda light on the perique. Lot of folks also mention a fig flavor in LNF. I can smell figs in the tins of other tobaccos, but I've yet to taste it with LNF, or at least recognize it. Someone else mentioned caramel, and that made sense.
> 
> I'll keep smoking it, and I'll look for figs and plums just for curiosity's sake. It would be interesting to see if other VaPers are sweeter, more woodsy and Earthy, and how spicy they might be.


I get some fig notes from bayou Morning when it's fresh, as it ages the Perique spice tends to take over, caramel is a good descriptor, other notes I tend to find in Vaper's are molasses and brown sugar.


----------



## Scap

Another sample from @JohnBrody15
MacBaren HH Old Dark Fired

Really mild, with a fruity sweet flavor.
So far, I like this one real well, and could see me buying some in the future.


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> I was interested in trying Navy flakes, @OneStrangeOne supplied me with a few. I thought that navy flake meant some kind of latakia blend with rum. This is not the case, and coincidentally, smokingpipes has a great article about flake tobacco and mentions Navy flake, or also known as Navy cut.
> 
> I've smoked a few bowls of Stokkebye luxury navy flake. With most of the stuff I smoke, after a bowl or two, I'll read reviews. It's like "taste training" for me. My thoughts are usually clarified, and sometimes it helps if someone more experienced puts a name onto something. Usually I can figure out a few things on my own, but with LNF, I couldn't come up with anything. I was lost in a sea of smoke, which was bad because I was driving while smoking one of the bowls. So as I quickly swerved out of the path of oncoming traffic, I realized I didn't know what I was tasting but I liked it. Nothing complicated or amazing, but simply good.
> 
> Now, adding the help of a few reviews I read, not while driving: I'd agree that it's mildly sweet, hints of earth and wood, spice is in the background. It's woodiness made it standout from something like Anniversary Kake. So I'd look for that next time I smoke a VaPer. Felt kinda light on the perique. Lot of folks also mention a fig flavor in LNF. I can smell figs in the tins of other tobaccos, but I've yet to taste it with LNF, or at least recognize it. Someone else mentioned caramel, and that made sense.
> 
> I'll keep smoking it, and I'll look for figs and plums just for curiosity's sake. It would be interesting to see if other VaPers are sweeter, more woodsy and Earthy, and how spicy they might be.


Great write up. If you like Stokkebye's LNF, you might want to try its Luxury Bullseye Flake. Same components as LNF but with a dot of unflavored black cavendish as the bullseye. The cavendish just slightly sweetens and softens the VaPer, which I prefer. One step in the milder direction from LBF is Davidoff Flake Medallions. Cut razor thin, fanned out in the tin and very flexible rather than crumbly, Flake Medallions are a dream smoke. I roll them into cannonballs and stuff a couple into the bowl but you can stack and fold, or rub out.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Thank you for the suggestions @OneStrangeOne and @Piper. I have some Bayou Morning and some LBF. I've got a few others that I put away to age. The Davidoff flake medallions sound interesting. I've yet to successfully smoke anything but rubbed out or crumbled.

Nathan's suggestion that we give our thoughts on the tobacco we're getting in this thread, pushed me to really pay attention to what I was smoking. It's become a class in tobacco tasting, but in a good way lol. A class I want to take that adds to the enjoyment of the smoke. As opposed to having to take Bio 101 four times in college before I could pass with a C or better. That's a true story.

@Scap, glad you're enjoying the Old Dark Fired. I'll smoke it every now and then but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Scap

Just fired up two cannon balls of Dunhill Elizabethan from @Dran.

Not sure yet, what I'm tasting.
I ate a nectarine a little bit ago, and I'm attempting to pair this pipe with a Virgil's 0 sugar Root Beer. Both seem to have dulled my ability to detect any sweetness as this DE is coming across quite spicy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Just fired up two cannon balls of Dunhill Elizabethan from @Dran.
> 
> Not sure yet, what I'm tasting.
> I ate a nectarine a little bit ago, and I'm attempting to pair this pipe with a Virgil's 0 sugar Root Beer. Both seem to have dulled my ability to detect any sweetness as this DE is coming across quite spicy.
> 
> View attachment 249640


It's been a while since I've smoked any of the Elizbethan but I don't remember a whole lot of sweet to it, mostly in the background. I find that carbonated drinks really accent the Perique in a blend, at least for me.


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's been a while since I've smoked any of the Elizbethan but I don't remember a whole lot of sweet to it, mostly in the background. I find that carbonated drinks really accent the Perique in a blend, at least for me.


It was definitely heavy on the Perique.
Still not quite sure how I feel about it, will have to try another bowl or two.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> It was definitely heavy on the Perique.
> Still not quite sure how I feel about it, will have to try another bowl or two.


You may have a greater tolerance but the nic hit of Elizabethan nearly killed me! Have a sweet beverage or chocolate on hand, maybe even a portable defibrillater!:wink2:


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> You may have a greater tolerance but the nic hit of Elizabethan nearly killed me! Have a sweet beverage or chocolate on hand, maybe even a portable defibrillater!:wink2:


I've not had any pipe tobacco hit me like that.
All seem really low in the Nic compared to cigars.

But I know that someday I'll get sucker punched. :vs_whistle:


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> I've not had any pipe tobacco hit me like that.
> 
> All seem really low in the Nic compared to cigars.
> 
> But I know that someday I'll get sucker punched. :vs_whistle:


Royal yacht


----------



## Scap

UBC03 said:


> Royal yacht


Dammit. Now I've got another blend to chase


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> I've not had any pipe tobacco hit me like that.
> All seem really low in the Nic compared to cigars.
> 
> But I know that someday I'll get sucker punched. :vs_whistle:


It's not really that pipe tobacco is low in N, it's actually fairly strong but with a pipe your smoking a whole lot less tobacco than a cigar.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Dammit. Now I've got another blend to chase


Luckily for you, Royal Yacht has gone the way of the dodo bird.:smile2:


----------



## restomod

Piper said:


> Luckily for you, Royal Yacht has gone the way of the dodo bird.:smile2:


That's not entirely true, says here you can have some from 1968 for a mere $525!

https://www.4noggins.com/dunhill-standard-mixture-pipe-tobacco-1970-c-1-2-1-1-2-1-1-1-1-2.aspx


----------



## OneStrangeOne

restomod said:


> That's not entirely true, says here you can have some from 1968 for a mere $525!
> 
> https://www.4noggins.com/dunhill-standard-mixture-pipe-tobacco-1970-c-1-2-1-1-2-1-1-1-1-2.aspx


Now that's quite the bargain! :vs_whistle:


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Scap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. Now I've got another blend to chase
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily for you, Royal Yacht has gone the way of the dodo bird./forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile.png
Click to expand...

Well, if your entered in my new piper contest and win, two pipers are going to get close to a half tin each + 15 other tobaccos to try... Unfortunately, my Royal Yacht is only aged 2 years.


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> I've not had any pipe tobacco hit me like that.
> All seem really low in the Nic compared to cigars.
> 
> But I know that someday I'll get sucker punched. :vs_whistle:


5 Brothers Burley rates a 5/5 for Nic level. I haven't tried it, but I have a pretty high tolerance, naturally. Royal Yacht had no effect on me...


----------



## Scap

Who's up?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Who's up?


Looks like you just volunteered! Make a Wish!


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> Looks like you just volunteered! Make a Wish!


Grrrrrrr!

I'm still trying to find time to work through all the stuff I got from Dran, Piper, and JB15.

Matter of fact, I just lit a bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan from @Dran. And it's exactly what I was afraid of. It is frigging delicious and extinct. :vs_mad:


----------



## Dran

Hahaha!! @Scap..... I call that move "Pipering" cause hes sent me several samples I cant touch got under $100/tin! Trying some of the Bobs chocolate flake @OneStrangeOne sent in my maw! Slow burning, delish, doesn't heat up..... HTF









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

DanielStauffer said:


> Get ready to truly move the forum forward more curiously.
> 
> Daniel Stauffer


No thanks. Not at all curious


----------



## the camaro show

This totally die?


----------



## JohnBrody15

I'm game to get this fired up again.


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> I'm game to get this fired up again.


So, what's your wish...


----------



## JohnBrody15

I think @the camaro show gets to go first? I got wishes but I also need an excuse to open more tins to grant wishes.


----------



## Scap

the camaro show said:


> This totally die?


Yo, Mustang fan, you're up! :grin2:
Pony up to the table and let us know what you're wishing for.


----------



## Scap

@the camaro show
C'mon man, I'm gonna keep tossing Chebbie jokes at you until you post up.

Cracked 
Heads 
Every 
Valve 
Rattles 
Oil 
Leaks 
Every 
Time


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> @the camaro show
> C'mon man, I'm gonna keep tossing Chebbie jokes at you until you post up.
> 
> Cracked
> Heads
> Every
> Valve
> Rattles
> Oil
> Leaks
> Every
> Time


Lmao!


----------



## Scap

@ the camaro show


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> @the camaro show
> C'mon man, I'm gonna keep tossing Chebbie jokes at you until you post up.
> 
> Cracked
> Heads
> Every
> Valve
> Rattles
> Oil
> Leaks
> Every
> Time


I grew up with a similar one.

Cheap
Heap

then the rest is the same


----------



## JohnBrody15

I hope he hasn’t been car shamed away. Personally, I’d drive one of these any day. 

(Pretend there’s an image of a white 89 Camaro iroc z from the internet that I couldn’t figure out how to save on my phone)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> I hope he hasn't been car shamed away. Personally, I'd drive one of these any day.
> 
> (Pretend there's an image of a white 89 Camaro iroc z from the internet that I couldn't figure out how to save on my phone)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He'll be back


----------



## Scap

johnbrody15 said:


> i hope he hasn't been car shamed away. Personally, i'd drive one of these any day.
> 
> (pretend there's an image of a white 89 camaro iroc z from the internet that i couldn't figure out how to save on my phone)
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> View attachment 270256


There's an awfulness to that car which makes it awesome.


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> There's an awfulness to that car which makes it awesome.


There's a little bit of Knight Rider in all of us.


----------



## Scap

What say we queue up @JohnBrody15 and then circle back to @the camaro show when he swings back through?


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> What say we queue up @*JohnBrody15* and then circle back to @*the camaro show* when he swings back through?


Fair enough......

Oh look at this detailed list of tobacco I want to try that I just happen to have.....

I'm curious about Marlin Flake.....
Sam Gawith Best Brown (I have some firedance which I actually like, and I guess Best Brown is the base)
C&D Old Joe Krantz, Exhausted Rooster, and or Burley Flake #4 (the contents of this blend seem like an interesting mix)

GL Pease Gaslight (there's a lot of good latakia blends from Pease that I've yet to try)

And anything lately from the open a tin thread because all that sounds interesting :grin2:

Thank you gentlemen.....


----------



## JohnBrody15

I'll bump this, and then I'll forfeit tomorrow. No worries. 



Maybe we need someone who's dying to try something? Or a newb? Or a cigar smoker who's curious? Cob's are easy to get a hold of.......


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> Fair enough......
> 
> Oh look at this detailed list of tobacco I want to try that I just happen to have.....
> 
> I'm curious about Marlin Flake.....
> Sam Gawith Best Brown (I have some firedance which I actually like, and I guess Best Brown is the base)
> C&D Old Joe Krantz, Exhausted Rooster, and or Burley Flake #4 (the contents of this blend seem like an interesting mix)
> 
> GL Pease Gaslight (there's a lot of good latakia blends from Pease that I've yet to try)
> 
> And anything lately from the open a tin thread because all that sounds interesting :grin2:
> 
> Thank you gentlemen.....


I think I can hit a couple of those and get near a couple more.

Shoot me a PM with your address, and I'll see if I can scratch your Latakia itch.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> I think I can hit a couple of those and get near a couple more.
> 
> Shoot me a PM with your address, and I'll see if I can scratch your Latakia itch.


Too kind sir, too kind. Much appreciated. PM is coming.


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> Too kind sir, too kind. Much appreciated. PM is coming.


Incoming!
9405 5036 9930 0264 2179 15


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> Incoming!
> 9405 5036 9930 0264 2179 15


You could start thinking about your wish list. Djinns grant wishes, and there's Djinns in the Witcher. So I could provide some Witcher references for anyone who feels like they need one or two.:grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

9505515883950055526864 😈


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> 9505515883950055526864 &#128520;


Oh Oh :grin2:


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> 9505515883950055526864 &#128520;


Sh!t just got real!


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Oh Oh :grin2:


somebody will get clobbered.....:grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> somebody will get clobbered.....:grin2:


Eh, just a little love tap,,,


----------



## Scap

I've heard about your love taps...150 megaton tac nuke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> I've heard about your love taps...150 megaton tac nuke


I've been trying to figure out how that 'restraint' thing works, I think I got it down now &#128519;


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> 9505515883950055526864 &#128520;


Did @Scap post his wish list and I missed it?


----------



## JohnBrody15

And while we're on the subject of wish lists and @Scap, he got me good. I'm looking at spark plug and gaslight, some Ken Byron, black point, trafalgar, and a tin of magnum opus. 
I got Lat bombed.....

I haven't tried any of these. And they're all on my list. A few I have tinned, but I love to be able to sample things so I can decide whether to put the tin in deep storage and keep trying new stuff, or pop it and put it in the rotation. Ken Byron I've been dying to try too.

Steve, much appreciated man. You took a lot of care in packing and labeling everything, the vacuum sealed bags are awesome.

Thanks again! Got any wishes?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> And while we're on the subject of wish lists and @Scap, he got me good. I'm looking at spark plug and gaslight, some Ken Byron, black point, trafalgar, and a tin of magnum opus.
> I got Lat bombed.....
> 
> I haven't tried any of these. And they're all on my list. A few I have tinned, but I love to be able to sample things so I can decide whether to put the tin in deep storage and keep trying new stuff, or pop it and put it in the rotation. Ken Byron I've been dying to try too.
> 
> Steve, much appreciated man. You took a lot of care in packing and labeling everything, the vacuum sealed bags are awesome.
> 
> Thanks again! Got any wishes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Steve with the smackdown!


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> Did @Scap post his wish list and I missed it?


I haven't.
Figured protocol was to wait for yours to land, first.


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> And while we're on the subject of wish lists and @Scap, he got me good. I'm looking at spark plug and gaslight, some Ken Byron, black point, trafalgar, and a tin of magnum opus.
> I got Lat bombed.....
> 
> I haven't tried any of these. And they're all on my list. A few I have tinned, but I love to be able to sample things so I can decide whether to put the tin in deep storage and keep trying new stuff, or pop it and put it in the rotation. Ken Byron I've been dying to try too.
> 
> Steve, much appreciated man. You took a lot of care in packing and labeling everything, the vacuum sealed bags are awesome.
> 
> Thanks again! Got any wishes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap, USPS must have been in rare form for that delivery!!!


----------



## Piper

@Scap, you sent your pal Steve some nice smokey grenades. Nicely done.


----------



## Scap

Ok, I was thinking about this last night.
Here are some ideas:

Burleys. I don't think I have tried any Burley forward belnds.
Old Joe Krantz, Big and Burley, etc

Edward G Robinson

HU Director's Cut

Any of the blends that have been re-released as Peterson (except for Elizabethan, Royal Yacht, and Night Cap) 



And then for a pipe dream request....I'd like to try some Penzance, just to see if I should be chasing it like the fanatics do. 


Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## the camaro show

So sorry guys I just now saw everything, I use the mobile site so I don’t get mentions unless I go on the desktop site like I just did now lol.


----------



## JohnBrody15

I guess "ask and you shall receive" is a real thing around here. @*OneStrangeOne* wanted to make sure my wish was completed with some C&D burly flake #4 and #5, along with some GLP telegraph hill, exhausted rooster, and some Marlin flake. The stuff smells great. Interestingly enough, the collective aroma was Lakeland-esque. Smelling each individual bag was fun. Different smells I'm not used to lol.

I'm looking forward to trying all of these. This'll be new territory for me in terms of the Burly. Although I'm enjoying WC slices so I'm sure I'll enjoy this new batch.

Thank you very kindly Nathan. I appreciate the "tag along" to my twice granted wish.









This table used to be a couple jars I'd pull out as my "on deck circle" but it's grown lol. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Nice Nathan @OneStrangeOne :thumb:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> I guess "ask and you shall receive" is a real thing around here. @*OneStrangeOne* wanted to make sure my wish was completed with some C&D burly flake #4 and #5, along with some GLP telegraph hill, exhausted rooster, and some Marlin flake. The stuff smells great. Interestingly enough, the collective aroma was Lakeland-esque. Smelling each individual bag was fun. Different smells I'm not used to lol.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying all of these. This'll be new territory for me in terms of the Burly. Although I'm enjoying WC slices so I'm sure I'll enjoy this new batch.
> 
> Thank you very kindly Nathan. I appreciate the "tag along" to my twice granted wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This table used to be a couple jars I'd pull out as my "on deck circle" but it's grown lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome brother,
The Burley Flakes need to be smoked slow or they tend too get 'cigarettey' hope you find something you like.


----------



## UBC03

Great hit Nathan.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Piper

Way to kick a guy when he'd down Nathan @OneStrangeOne!


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Way to kick a guy when he'd down Nathan @OneStrangeOne!


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


>


:vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Way to kick a guy when he'd down Nathan @OneStrangeOne!


Well, yeah!


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Ok, I was thinking about this last night.
> Here are some ideas:
> 
> Burleys. I don't think I have tried any Burley forward belnds.
> Old Joe Krantz, Big and Burley, etc
> 
> Edward G Robinson
> 
> HU Director's Cut
> 
> Any of the blends that have been re-released as Peterson (except for Elizabethan, Royal Yacht, and Night Cap)
> 
> And then for a pipe dream request....I'd like to try some Penzance, just to see if I should be chasing it like the fanatics do.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Bump and additional wish list items to widen the dragnet.
Any KBV blend (not Mountains of Madness, King's Ransom, or Full Metal Balkanist)
Anything Dark Fired.
Any Lakeland.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Bump and additional wish list items to widen the dragnet.
> Any KBV blend (not Mountains of Madness, King's Ransom, or Full Metal Balkanist)
> Anything Dark Fired.
> Any Lakeland.


 I got this one, remind me of your addy please young man

Edit: unless you moved since the POTY buy i got it


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> I got this one, remind me of your addy please young man
> 
> Edit: unless you moved since the POTY buy i got it


Don't plan to move any time soon. :grin2:

Thanks for the pickup, Brother!


----------



## Fusion

Here you go, should be on its way today


9400128206335079634125


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Here you go, should be on its way today
> 
> 9400128206335079634125


Awesome, thank you!!!


----------



## Scap

Holy smokes! 
Colin hooked me up!!!!









I'm looking forward to trying them, and find your choice of bags quite interesting. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> Holy smokes!
> Colin hooked me up!!!!
> 
> View attachment 272210
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying them, and find your choice of bags quite interesting. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


oh...they are so cute!!!! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Holy smokes!
> Colin hooked me up!!!!
> 
> View attachment 272210
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying them, and find your choice of bags quite interesting. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Left over from Halloween lol


----------



## MattT

Fusion said:


> Left over from Halloween lol


Adorable.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Awesome! Colin’s adding some class to the MaW!


----------



## Scap

Colin, you're up to bat, brother!


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Colin, you're up to bat, brother!


Gona make this easy
SWR, SWRA, Half and Half, Prince Albert
Never tried any of them

Anything you think i would like
Dont like, Aro's and straight Virginia, i know SWRA is an Aro but i read its a mild Aro


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Gona make this easy
> SWR, SWRA, Half and Half, Prince Albert
> Never tried any of them
> 
> Anything you think i would like
> Dont like, Aro's and straight Virginia, i know SWRA is an Aro but i read its a mild Aro


I got this...


----------



## zcziggy

ebnash said:


> I got this...


make sure you use the cute zip bags...nothing less for @Fusion :smile2:


----------



## ebnash

Searching for Wonder Woman zippies


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> Searching for Wonder Woman zippies


Lynda Carter > Gal Gadot

Not that I'd throw rocks at Gal.... :smile2:


----------



## ebnash

@Fusion I'll let you know when I have tracking numbers for you.


----------



## ebnash

@Fusion

Tracking number #1
USPS 9405515901419636085764


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> @*Fusion*
> 
> Tracking number #1
> USPS 9405515901419636085764


I see what you did lol, thank you, looking forward to it


----------



## ebnash

@Fusion
Tracking number #2
USPS 9505506581460069171873


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> @*Fusion*
> Tracking number #2
> USPS 9505506581460069171873


No 2?, dang


----------



## ebnash

I did say I would have tracking number”s” for you.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> I did say I would have tracking number"s" for you.


Didnt notice that lol

Holy Hell man, Way over and above and another package to come? Jeez, i thank you and will enjoy them all im sure :vs_cool:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Fusion said:


> Didnt notice that lol
> 
> Holy Hell man, Way over and above and another package to come? Jeez, i thank you and will enjoy them all im sure :vs_cool:


With those codger blends, you need a rocking chair, a corn cob pipe, and some pesky neighborhood kids to shake your fist at.


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Holy Hell man, Way over and above and another package to come? Jeez, i thank you and will enjoy them all im sure


It's all good. Hope you enjoy them all. The Fibe Brothers is a pretty potent Burley. I use it to cut some aromatics so they are not so "aromatic" forward. I mix 50/50 Five Brothers and KBV Burlier Morning Pipe and it's makes it much more smokeable to me. Sir Walter Raleigh Standard was an early favorite of mine and I still smoke it today. Just needs a little drying and it's good to go. Nice sweet smoke with desert or coffee.

The Stokkebye bags have become my recent favorite. I find cube cutting the Bullseye Flake coins and a loose bowl full with give a long and rich smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> No 2?, dang


LMAO!


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> With those codger blends, you need a rocking chair, a corn cob pipe, and some pesky neighborhood kids to shake your fist at.


And a hound dog


----------



## MattT

Fusion said:


> Didnt notice that lol
> 
> Holy Hell man, Way over and above and another package to come? Jeez, i thank you and will enjoy them all im sure :vs_cool:


Damn dude! Blast from the past.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

MattT said:


> Damn dude! Blast from the past.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Exactly what i asked for plus a lot of extras


----------



## Scap

Alright, @ebnash post your wishlist.


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> Alright, @ebnash post your wishlist.


I am at peace with my cellar at the moment, so I would like to pass my "Wish" on to @Olecharlie

He has some stuff going on right now, so give him a bit to respond to this.


----------



## Fusion

So @ebnash thought the first box he sent me wasnt enough and sent more :surprise:Thank you Erik :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> I am at peace with my cellar at the moment, so I would like to pass my "Wish" on to @Olecharlie
> 
> He has some stuff going on right now, so give him a bit to respond to this.


Eric that's really kind and thoughtful of you. This is the first day we have had internet since the tornado. I have no storage containers at the moment and would not want to ruin the tobacco. Sorry for the long delay replying, it's been an ordeal to say the least, insurance adjuster finally supposed to be here tomorrow.


----------



## Fusion

Dam, you take care Charlie


----------



## ebnash

Fair enough, @Olecharlie

Was trying my best to pull someone new into the thread. Opening it up to anyone who wants to make a wish.

I certainly have not tried every tobacco there is, by a long shot, but so just have no wishes at the time. I also smoke so little that my current cellar will most likely last my lifetime.

Sorry boys. I was just really looking for an opportunity to blast Colin.

I'll cash in my wish to have a smoke with Colin the next time I'm up his way and the stars align.


----------



## DSturg369

We still doing this?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DSturg369 said:


> We still doing this?


Go for it!


----------



## DSturg369

Sure, I'll give it a shot... Definitely some stuff out there I'd like to try.

-Anything from John Cotton.
-Cult Militia
-Erinmore Flake
-Orlik Golden Sliced
- Any Burly flakes or kakes.

Just some stuff I've been wanting to try.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That's sweet carry on gents!


----------



## CrustyCat

DSturg369 said:


> Sure, I'll give it a shot... Definitely some stuff out there I'd like to try.
> 
> -Anything from John Cotton.
> -Cult Militia
> -Erinmore Flake
> -Orlik Golden Sliced
> - Any Burly flakes or kakes.
> 
> Just some stuff I've been wanting to try.


I have some Orlik I can send you. Might take me a bit to get it to you though if that is all right.


----------



## DSturg369

It's your dime so you decide when, where and how to spend it brother... No worries.


----------



## CrustyCat

DSturg369 said:


> It's your dime so you decide when, where and how to spend it brother... No worries.


PM me your address and I'll get some out to you next week some time.


----------



## DSturg369

PM on the way, and tyvm.


----------



## DSturg369

CrustyCat (aka: Kevin) hooked me up with some Orlik Golden Sliced and PS Luxury Navy Flake... Thank you brother.

A member who wishes to remain anonymous also hooked me up with some SG's and other... Also, a big thank you.

Looks like I'm good to go. Let's keep this thing going.


----------



## CrustyCat

Glad they arrived ok, let us know how you like them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CrustyCat said:


> Glad they arrived ok, let us know how you like them.


----------



## CrustyCat

@DSturg369 Really hooked me up with some goodies. Thank you very much.


----------



## DSturg369

Hope you enjoy brother, and thank you again as well.


----------



## Piper

Very nice!


----------

